# CUE - CUE Energy



## sam76 (21 June 2005)

Not sure where to put this one.

Figured in the STO thread would be fine.

Haven't looked at STO, but it's been a nice couple of days for CUE who have a 15% stake in the Jeruk project. opened at .40 this morning on heavy volume.

Has anyone calculated projected sp on jeruk discovery being in the upper and lower estimates??

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## RichKid (21 June 2005)

*Re: STO Santos- Turnaround year?*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> Not sure where to put this one.
> 
> Figured in the STO thread would be fine.
> 
> ...




Sam,
I have created a new thread for CUE as posting it in the Santos thread doesn't help.
Please read the posting guidelines in future, it's at the top of this forum. You could have posted this in a new thread yourself if there wasn't a thread on CUE already. If you'd done a search you would have found a reference to CUE in another thread but as your comments don't relate to the content of that thread I've created a new thread here. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## sam76 (21 June 2005)

*Re: CUE Energy (CUE)*

Apologies, Richkid, I did do a search on CUE but figured that because the recent increase in sp was due to the JERUk discovery which Santos is handling that It would be appropriate to have them both in the same thread.

I understand the frustrations you a Jo have with incorrest postings etc..

didn't mean to become one of them.   

Sorry mate


----------



## RichKid (21 June 2005)

*Re: CUE Energy (CUE)*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> Apologies, Richkid, I did do a search on CUE but figured that because the recent increase in sp was due to the JERUk discovery which Santos is handling that It would be appropriate to have them both in the same thread.
> 
> I understand the frustrations you a Jo have with incorrest postings etc..
> 
> ...




Sam,
Basically if it's on one stock then a new thread is fine, assuming there isn't one already. If it is a comparative study of the two (STO and CUE) then that's different so a new thread may be warranted. Also if you are just looking at the Jeruk discovery and its participants then you can start a thread on it. But you need to have some material to get it going and it has to be on thread.  You can always check with us first- I know this has happened before, so we can help you out.


----------



## chicken (21 June 2005)

*Re: CUE Energy (CUE)*

Bought into CUE...oil company in the making paid 37cents....this new discovery has oilcolume of 400meters...market reckons worth $1 at least comments


----------



## RichKid (21 June 2005)

*Re: CUE Energy (CUE)*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Bought into CUE...oil company in the making paid 37cents....this new discovery has oilcolume of 400meters...market reckons worth $1 at least comments




Chicken,
So if 'the market' reckons it's worth $1 then it must be one dollar right? Wrong! It's way off that, closed at 37c. 

It may be $1 eventually (next week or next year) but it isn't yet. It appears to be a good company but since you've bought in to it this thread may become like the Zinifex thread so just don't clutter it with repetitious rubbish please. You have a track record so don't say my comments are not warranted.


----------



## mime (21 June 2005)

*Re: CUE Energy (CUE)*

I took a heavly loss on this stock and now it looks like it's recovered. Should have held for the long term. 

I took a gamble on a stock with a PE of 200.

Harsh lession huh?


----------



## chicken (22 June 2005)

*Re: CUE Energy (CUE)*

Small reversal of 2 cents...daytraders and Taxloss sales but will see a much higher price due to the Jerok reserves are not factored in as soon as we know the figures from Santos we shall see a difference in share price ...read what it says.....nearlly a 400meter oil colum....its big....oil company in the making...read and make your research...I was astounded of what they got....


----------



## Porper (22 June 2005)

*Re: CUE Energy (CUE)*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Small reversal of 2 cents...daytraders and Taxloss sales




I will be glad when this month is over, all I am hearing at the moment is that a particular stock is going down because of "Tax Loss" reasons.Somebody tried to tell me today that NMS were going down for this reason and they have lost about 30% in a couple of weeks.

We can all make excuses for our prize stock going down, let's keep it real though.Sorry off topic I know, but had to get it off my chest.:angry:

There, that's better, still losing money at the moment though, damn and double damn. :silly:


----------



## mime (22 June 2005)

*Re: CUE Energy (CUE)*

With a PE ratio of 200 plus it would wan't to live up to expectations.


----------



## chicken (25 June 2005)

*Re: CUE Energy (CUE)*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> With a PE ratio of 200 plus it would wan't to live up to expectations.



I see there was a buyer for 1 million shares at 35cents....not long to go and we should know how large Jeruk oil field is some people saying that its hugh we know the oil colume is around 380 meters high ,which is hugh....I wonder how high Santos will go in SP...as this must be a mayjor find we should know within the next 2 weeks.....some are saying share could go as high as $1.....lets hope they are right, SP will surely rise..watch this stock


----------



## chicken (28 June 2005)

*Re: CUE Energy (CUE)*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I see there was a buer for 1million shares at 35cents....not long to go and we should know how large Jeruk oil field is some people saying that its hugh we know the oil colume is around 380 meters high ,which is hugh....I wonder how high Santos will go in SP...as this must be a mayjor find we should know within the next 2 weeks.....some are saying share could go as high as $1.....lets hope they are right, SP will surely rise..watch this stock



With higher oil prices and this morning business show where it said the pipeline from PNG will just about go ahead to Queensland....and Cue having a share in it with oilsearch this share will surely has a potential to rise substancially...I bought......make your own research and see what I am talking about


----------



## chicken (29 June 2005)

*Re: CUE Energy (CUE)*

What is CUE worth....firstly the Jeruk field.....the news is that STO is saying more than 170mmbo recovouable...Some experts are saying its more and are talking about at least 500mmbo recovouble....
lets assume its somewhere in the middle and lets say we will have 350mmbo ...CUE will get 15% which means around 52mmbo
Cue would be worth at say A$15 a barrel in ground Value A$780 million for Jeruk...take off the A$100 million buy back cost and we have around A$680 million Dollar value attributed to Cue for the Jeruk field alone.This would be around $1.50 for the Jeruk field.....now add the other exsisting projects Cue has in PNG,OYONG and NZ include them in the share price and you would be looking close to A$2.00 per share....


----------



## yogi-in-oz (18 November 2005)

*CUE alert ..... astrostuff .....*



Hi folks,

CUE ..... technically, almost primed for a move, so
will be alert for some positive news and lift-off,
over the next few days ..... 

Key dates ahead for CUE, may be:

18-21112005 ..... strong rally here???

22112005 ..... negative news???

28112005 ..... significant and negative???

19122005 ..... significant and negative???

28122005 ..... minor and positive

06-09012006 ..... minor and positive

25-27012006 ..... 2 minor cycles here

happy trading

    yogi


----------



## RichKid (18 November 2005)

*Re: CUE alert ..... astrostuff .....*



			
				yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> CUE ..... technically, almost primed for a move, so
> will be alert for some positive news and lift-off,
> ...




Yogi, 
Interesting predictions but I have no idea what your basis for those are- please elaborate the technicals if you can as I'm interested.
FWIW, I'm concerned about the possibility of another capital raising depressing the sp. 

Trend is still firmly down imo but these are interesting price levels as a fall of a few cents could mean end of support (I don't expect that but the market may prove me wrong).

Also, please read the forum code of conduct and posting guidelines. It'll be great if you would search for existing threads on stocks or topics before creating a new thread as your last post could have gone directly in the CUE thread, as you can see I have merged it.


----------



## doctorj (18 November 2005)

*Re: CUE Energy (CUE)*

Even if you start a dedicated "Astrostuff" thread and put all of your forecasts in there.  

I've been reading Yogi's posts for ages now and he's got a fairly good track record when it comes to calling timeframes for announcements.  Not 100% accurate, I certainly would never trade it, but Yogi's still here so he must be doing something right.  If memory serves, he has a website (you could probably ask him or google for it) that explains the process a little better.  RK, that book by WD Gann would probably be a good start to understanding the process (incidentally, I've not had the opportunity to post it yet, will do so on Monday).


----------



## RichKid (18 November 2005)

*Re: CUE Energy (CUE)*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> Even if you start a dedicated "Astrostuff" thread and put all of your forecasts in there.




Thanks Doc. 

Would be fine imo if it becomes a regular thing and is from a specific angle (ie Astrostuff's unique forecast/analysis style); posts every now and again on certain stocks would best be in each stock's thread. We should be able to work out somethign satisfactory to all once Astro posts a bit more and gets back to us. I'm happy to accomodate as many people and views as possible in line with Joe's great philosophy.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 January 2006)

*Re: CUE Energy (CUE)*



Hi folks,

CUE ..... good news comes in 1 day early ... see
post above, on 17 November 2005 ... 

Today's announcement shows some nice handiwork by 
some smart cookies in this management team.

Clears away a lot of doubt concerning Jeruk field
and gives them a few bucks to spend, as well.

Market seems to like the news, as well ..... 

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## crackaton (25 January 2006)

*CUE.. What is happening*

This one is stuck in the doldrums. Hope the jeruk drill boosts optimism and also that POO goes higher. Long term think it OK.


----------



## crackaton (22 February 2006)

Watch this one guys, good buying at these levels. I've bought heaps with potential placement over and jeruk3 results imminent. Big bucks here.


----------



## crackaton (28 February 2006)

Confirmation no placement. Good news. Should see movement in this one with further drill results and POO


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 February 2006)

That is good news, they don't need the funds after they did the whole Jeruk partial sale of interest,

I agree that this is a definate long termer, hopefully there can be a bit of spice in the short term, 

Great Long term stock though at 20centish levels


----------



## sam76 (15 March 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> That is good news, they don't need the funds after they did the whole Jeruk partial sale of interest,
> 
> I agree that this is a definate long termer, hopefully there can be a bit of spice in the short term,
> 
> Great Long term stock though at 20centish levels





No spice. 

Hit the 19's today.  support dwindling??

I don't understand CUE.  Oil ready to go.  STO rushing to get to Jeruk up and running.

Any ideas Youngtrader?


----------



## mime (15 March 2006)

I've been burnt on this spec stock(well all of my specs). I guess people are waiting for results in dollars rather then talk.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 March 2006)

CUE will be a bit lack luster unil later this year when its revenue streams from OYONG come on-line as funds from SE Gobe have been reducing as production levels fall, also it will get good funds from Maari project in 2008,

The Jeruk field is complex and although there is a lot of oil there the question is how much and how to get it out, I'd say project will require at least 2yrs to come on line minimum, 

I reiterate great little long term stock at 20c level but will be plenty of opportunity to pick it up at this level, so right now better value (ACTION) elsewhere.


Don't forget there are over 525m shares on issue, thats alot!


----------



## crackaton (15 March 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> CUE will be a bit lack luster unil later this year when its revenue streams from OYONG come on-line as funds from SE Gobe have been reducing as production levels fall, also it will get good funds from Maari project in 2008,
> 
> The Jeruk field is complex and although there is a lot of oil there the question is how much and how to get it out, I'd say project will require at least 2yrs to come on line minimum,
> 
> ...




It's a set and forget.

The oil is there and come the time it will ripen.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 March 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> That is good news, they don't need the funds after they did the whole Jeruk partial sale of interest,
> 
> I agree that this is a definate long termer, hopefully there can be a bit of spice in the short term,
> 
> Great Long term stock though at 20centish levels





Here's some short term interest! good luck to all those on it


----------



## dingo37 (16 April 2006)

hi folks,

this could be worth while watching IMHO,


----------



## sam76 (21 April 2006)

CUE travelling nicely at the moment.

What do you think the chances are of STO taking over CUE?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (3 May 2006)

Hi folks.

CUE ..... 3 time cycles due to come
together for CUE, on 08052006 ..... 

Market reaction may be muted, even if
we get the expected positive news ???

Negative sentiment expected, later in 
May 2006, around:

   22052006 ..... significant and negative???

26-29052006 ..... significant and negative???

happy days

  yogi


----------



## sam76 (3 May 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks.
> 
> CUE ..... 3 time cycles due to come
> together for CUE, on 08052006 .....
> ...




They wont be happy days if your prediction prove to be correct for CUE (and me!)


----------



## yogi-in-oz (22 May 2006)

Hi folks,

CUE ..... expecting further negative cycles this week,
along with some seriously negative time cycles for
STO being a repeat of those in February 2006, as well.

Key dates this week for CUE, may be:

23052006 ..... negative news???

26-29052006 ..... negative spotlight on CUE???

Would not be surprised to see this negativity, related to
their Indonesian operations.

happy trading

yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (26 May 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> CUE ..... expecting further negative cycles this week,
> along with some seriously negative time cycles for
> ...







Hi folks,

CUE ... as per post above, this one drifted down under the 
critical level (for options) this week .....

..... and after the closing bell today, CUE announced that
there has been a problem on the DST for production out 
of Jeruk-3 !~!

May test the lows again, next week ..... ???

have a great weekend

    yogi

P.S. ..... and NO drilling report for STO this week ..... ???


----------



## crackaton (27 May 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> CUE ... as per post above, this one drifted down under the
> critical level (for options) this week .....
> ...





It's a dog IMO. Won't touch this one again.:-(


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 June 2006)

Hi folks,

CUE ..... will be alert for some positive 
news/moves, around 06-07062006 and 
again, on 27062006 ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (22 October 2006)

Hi folks,

CUE ..... it has been a long slide down from the
highs, at the end of June 2005 to the current lows .....

..... looking for some news later this week
or early next, as several positive cycles
come into play for CUE ..... 

http://www.incrediblecharts.com/forums/messages/8/cueupdate20102006-934917.pdf

happy trading

yogi




=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (22 November 2006)

Hi folks,

CUE ..... looking for a rash of negative news 
over the next few weeks, before a good start
to 2007 ..... 

      22112006 ..... negative cycle ... finances?

      28112006 ..... negative light on CUE

      12122006 ..... negative news expected here.

      14122006 ..... short, aggressive slide here

      15122006 ..... positive cycle ... finances???

   18-21122006 ..... strong negative cycle 

      27122006 ..... positive spotlight on CUE ..... 

      02012007 ..... positive news expected here.

happy days 

  yogi



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (19 December 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> CUE ..... looking for a rash of negative news
> over the next few weeks, before a good start
> ...







Hi folks,

CUE ..... as per post above, we are expecting some 
positive sentiment for CUE, next week ..... in fact, 
with a nice doji and higher volume yesterday, this 
may signal inside traders getting set, ahead of the 
good news, anticipated for next week ... 

happy days

  yogi



=====


----------



## chops_a_must (19 December 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> 18-21122006 ..... strong negative cycle



?

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20061219/pdf/00679714.pdf


----------



## yogi-in-oz (27 January 2007)

Hi folks,

CUE ... is finally showing some good signs, at the start of its
 recovery ... volume up a bit now and price has tested the lows
numerous times, over the past 60 days. Loading up with more
as we are expecting at least 3 positive cycles in February 2007:

   01-02022007 ... positive - finances???

      06022007 ... news expected here

      19022007 ... minor - intraday ???

      22022007 ... more news today 
                   ... same price as 06022007???

   23-26022007 ... 2 cycles here should focus a
                   positive spotlight on CUE and
                   may bring more finance details.

      05032007 ... minor

   16-19032007 ... minor - intraday. 

   22-26032007 ... 2 cycles positive news expected
                   here - same price as 22022007??

      27032007 ... minor

   13-16042007 ... 3 cycles near the end of this 
                   positive period for CUE 

   16-17042007 ... negative ... finances???

      26042007 ... minor and positive cycle

      30042007 ... minor and positive news expected here 

happy days

 yogi



=====


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (5 March 2007)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post here, just to introduce myself and say that I have enjoyed reading the information that you have posted.

I would be interested to hear some opinions on Cue Energy Resources and hear what you think will happen to it over the next two years. Along with any other information you may have.

I have started to accumulate substaintial quantitiies of shares in this company, it is the only share i hold and my average is the current market price of 12.5cents.

I intend to hold theses shares until the Maari field comes online, possibly two years then sell them. Thats my strategy and my only strategy.  

My theory is simply that they appear to be at the bottom of downward spiral with two produciton wells coming on stream and significant increases to production over the next two years.

Your thoughts ladies & gents?


----------



## Sweet Synergy (16 March 2007)

Chart is starting to look interesting.  Bit of extra volume on a small rise today, might be worth sticking on the watch list.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (22 March 2007)

Agree completely sweet, its bubbling away nicely. Lots of buyers there now and daily volume is ticking over. 

I am loaded with shares now (average 12.7 cents), let the waiting game begin. All my eggs in the one basket, risky, but sure makes you feel alive!

Have a look at the 2yr Earning forecast - Year 1 is 41.4%, Year 2 is 252.7%. Mirrors what i have said about the two new production wells coming on line, of course assuming there is no delays or other unforeseen problems.

Also, always potential with exploration.

I see the first support level at 19-20 cents if they do take off, then around 25 cents, after that its anyones guess.

I expect there will be an announcement soon regarding Oyong. Does anyone have any information about how this is progressing?

I would also like to hear any other information you can provide.

Good luck with your trades.


----------



## Dutchy3 (30 March 2007)

Hi Everyone

From my TA perspective I like what I'm seeing. The FA seems to match ... This could signal a buy as early as next week ... lets see if we can get a big white breaking into 15+ by next Friday


----------



## yogi-in-oz (30 March 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:


> CUE ...
> 
> 22-26032007 ... 2 cycles positive news expected
> here - same price as 22022007??
> ...





Hi folks,

... will be watching 13-16042007 closely for CUE news/moves ... 

have a great weekend

  paul


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (1 April 2007)

Hey Yogi,

Can you expand on your suggestion of "16-17042007 ... negative ... finances???".How have you arrived at this conclusion?

I can't see it happening myself but in this game nothing should ever be ruled out. The only relationship to this could be the existing revenue from Gobe declining. Although the well is in decline, returns from this project are still expected to continue at approximately the same level in the short term. Oil prices have also been consistantly high.

Other than that, the only other things i can think of is additonal costs associated with Oyong & Maari, additional exploration cost or a buy out of an existing lease from another company.

If there is truth to this then it could represent an excellent opportunity to sell a substantial parcell of shares then reenter the market at at lower price. Especially if there is also good news the week before this as you have suggested.

I will wait for your explanation but, i may place a tight trailing stop loss that week and see if your statement holds any weight.

Regardless, we are due for news, its been a month now since the last release.

JW


----------



## Dutchy3 (2 April 2007)

This one could easily move back to 25 ish ... some of these oilers are building what could be great potentials


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (2 April 2007)

Spot on tiger!!

I hope you got in today, you picked it yesterday. Tomorrow should open at 15 cents, volume is growing along with interest. Still no announcement.

The Wabbit picked it like a snotty nose and has been accumulating for some time now. Would be willing to bet Rogers left testicle on this one!

The share price has taken a significant battering over the last year and there was loads of support around 12-12.5. 
Remember also that Todd Petroleum Mining had to take up a huge share issue at around 22 cents i think it was about a year ago, do you hink they are going to sell for less than they bought in. I dont think so!!

Its a simple equation: the downside is limited, there is loads of support around 12.5 and the icing on the cake is Oyong & Maari. You don't need to be Einstein to see that the potential is there.

Don’t discount Jeruk either, its complex but, they still don’t know the full extend of things with this one. Well that’s my understanding. It is not going to be as big as first estimates, but that does not mean it will not produce oil.

Having all your eggs in one basket is a risky business but, pure genius when you get it right.................

I now have 483,000 shares, bring it on!!!    

JW


----------



## benwex (2 April 2007)

Dutchy3 said:


> This one could easily move back to 25 ish ... some of these oilers are building what could be great potentials




How so???

Please can you qualify??

Do you own CUE and how long have you held/followed this company??

Thanks in advance

Benwex


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 April 2007)

Hi folks,

CUE ... expecting a spike in price, later this week.

As posted in previous CUE thread:

13-16042007 ... 3 cycles near the end of this
positive period for CUE ... 

16-17042007 ... negative pullback ... finance-related ???

26042007 ... minor and positive cycle

30042007 ... minor and positive news expected here

happy days

  paul


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (17 April 2007)

Lovvvvvvvvvvving it!!!!!!!!

This share is away, i hope some of you got in when i first posted. Well worthwhile monitoring it i would suggest.

Keep an eye on volume and price, i my opinion 19 cents is the next major support level and it may take some time to push through this?

Still no news but obviously the speculators are in and i am willing to bet that as soon as the news that Oyong is operational or near to operational it will jump to 19 cents.

If anyone has information on Oyong i would be interested.

JW


----------



## dheckelmann (17 April 2007)

JW,

Well done with CUE. I have a small quantity of them. I was put on to them by StockResource.com.au, along with several other money making stocks (eg QGC - the bulk of my eggs are in that basket).

For doing a Stock Resource plug, I don't think they will mind me quoting a little bit from their last CUE report (Nov 06):

"Stock Resource Recommendation
Cue Energy falls under the radar of most broking houses and hence is vulnerable to sentiment swings under the influence of day traders. There is no doubt that the Jeruk downgrade has exacerbated the company’s underperformance, however the company offers solid value on its other assets.

For example, in comparison with the market valuation for Horizon Oil, the market capitalisation of Cue can be justified on its interest in Maari alone. We are comfortable at continuing to recommend Cue as a value play which is likely to recover by early 2007 and with the current weakness providing an opportunity to dilute our average entry price."

I home their comments add to you confidence and enjoyment.

Regards,

Darryl


----------



## Dutchy3 (17 April 2007)

Hi Benwex

Yes I own it and bought in more yesterday ...

This chart looks to me to have great potential ... I've been doing this for a while and although this has not 'broken out' I feel sure it will this week


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (2 May 2007)

Hey Hecklemann nice one, pure genius, pure genius & Dutchy , good to see you are enjoying the profits with me    

I just find it difficult to beleive that this one is not getting more publicity. I am now up $14,000 since December and i reckon its easy money.

Turn over is substantial and its now trying to break out past the 15-15.5 barrier which has been a ceiling for the last few weeks.

I have absolutely no doubt it is heading for 19 cents by end of June as i said a few weeks ago.

Don't want to sound like i am ramping this stock but i did tell you about it a few weeks ago and i'll say it again now, get on board before it hits 19-20.

Good luck with your trades

JW


----------



## dheckelmann (3 May 2007)

Jessica,

I have another one for you from Stock Resources - Gunson [GUN].

They had a spike last week and have dropped back again. I think that one is very worthwhile at the current 32 to 33 cents. I predict that the next 12 months will see at least a doubling in their share price as their mineral sands mine comes on line.

I currently hold 100k GUN shares.

Regards,

Darryl


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (3 May 2007)

Thanks Darryl,

I will keep an eye on it but i really have put everything i own into this one as i have said. I do have a little spare money but i am keeping that as cash for the time being.

I decided to back myself in 100% when i saw Cue drop to 12 cents back in December 2006, it was just too good a bargain to pass up.

I have a friend who i have convinced to buy some Cue shares but he wants to put some of his money elsewhere so i will let him know about the one you have suggested.

I will not sell my Cue shares for less than 19 cents and i also dont want to sell any until next financial year.

If they get to 19 at the end of June as i have predicted then the plan is to day trade with about 40%-50% of my shares. I will be selling on the good news and buying on the bad.

I will see how this goes, i have done well doing simlilar in the past.

But, like i said at the start, my strategy is to hold the bulk of my shares until Maari is in full production which should be 2008 sometime, hopefully.

Today was once again a good day for Cue, trending towards hitting the 16 cent barrier. I expect this to happen either tomorrow or by end of next week.

No need to sell a rising share, especially with two new production wells just around the corner.   all smiles here


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (15 May 2007)

Well boys the cash just keeps rolling in, now up $23,000 since i purchased.  

Hope some of you got in, volume today is closing in on 8 million.

Should get to 19 cents in June sometime, as predicted.

Hey Dutchy, i pi$$ed myself last week when i saw that your post had been removed, i knew you had been 'toasted' for that one and it really made me laugh. It was gold.
Anyways, glad to see you are shovelling in the profits with me. This is only the beginning, just wait until a the wells kick in and some profit comes in then she will rocket away.
And Maari, glorious Maari, it just keeps getting better...............


----------



## Dutchy3 (15 May 2007)

Hi JW - did I get a delete? I wonder why? I didn't get advised of a delete and this is a post about a stock ... nothing too risque.

Still ... this one indicated future intentions strongly today ... I see your up $23K so far .... bonza .... you either put it all on the nose or your account size can stand the risk. What money mgt techniques do you use?


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (15 May 2007)

Well, money management techniques, let me see..................

I am or was PS146 compliant, think it may have expired, not to worry though my days in the finance game are gone, for a job anyway. Not that i ever really abided by what i was taught, well i did because it was company policy but that does not mean to say i thought it was correct. But i do have a good grasp of the concepts i finance.

I have a trailing stoploss now on my Cue shares and thats about as detailed as it gets. I do pretty much have most my funds in this one, so its a tad/alot risky if she goes pearshaped, however, i have always been one to back myself in and this is no exception!

If i am wrong i will take the loss, but, i am pretty confident that my buy at average of 12.7 cents is a safe bet, just ask the guys who bought 10 million today.

I have watched Cue for years, i was in on the last run they made and made some very good money so i know them reasonably well, very well actually.

Unfortunately that year i also lost a considerable amount of money on SBS which essentially neutralised my gains. Very dissapointing year that one, i was actually on Oludeniz Beach in Turkey when i went to check my stocks in an internet cafe and SBS had halved in value. Whoops...........those were the days before stop losses, DOH!!!

Anyways, i bided my time and kept an eye on Cue as they dropped in price then like i said, they got to 12 cents and thought its time to buy.

I check them several times a day and keep an eye on things to the best of my ability. What more can you do.

To me they are a no brainer and it would seem like a few others may finally be catching on. 

Todays volume was 9950141, its got to be a good sign.

Exit strategy is to wait until Maari kicks off, just hold onto the reins and enjoy the ride. Hopefully sell towards the end of 2008.

I like companies that are about to begin mines, wells or provide a source of new income with potential to offer other positive suprises. I just think Cue fits the description.


----------



## Dutchy3 (19 May 2007)

Hi JW

Thanks doe the reply ... seems you have some industry knowledge and I too am looking for this one to now move into the 20 range.

I see 2008 might be a time frame from your reply ... OK I'm into that sort of time frame ... here's to monitoring for the next weeks/months


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (22 May 2007)

Yeeeeee Heeeeee looks like tomorrow should see us smash into the 18 cent barrier heading for the magic 19 cent mark.

Argh................ pure bloody genius Dutchy, i've said it before, genius i tell ya. We've got this by the scruff of the neck mate, its not like we never told em hey.

There's 2 million buyers at 17 cents and i reckon they are dream'n, why would anyone in their right mind give them away for that.

I still think 19 cents could be a barrier or holding point for a while, but one things for sure i love the turnover about my average of 12.7. Just keep them shares a buying and selling, its all good and helps to lock in a few more people at the higher price.

Still think anything below 19 cents is a very good deal.

Can't be long until some more news about the Oyong hits the market, i expect it to be delayed by a month but who cares, a month in the scheme of things is nothing.

I wouldnt mind an accurate update on Maari either. Last i heard they were moving things along quiet smartly.

Absolutely chuffed, couldn't be  er


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (24 May 2007)

Sometimes a picture tells a thousand words...........................

This is from the report they released today, its nothing new, i have seen it before and know all about it.

Thought a few of you might be interested, it demonstrates why the share price will continue to grow. This picture does not even show Jeruk or any of the other potential sites they have.....................am i convincing you yet?

I still reckon anything under 19 cents is great value


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (31 May 2007)

Well Cue continues to look promising and tomorrow should see it break into 19 cents and give me my first prediction spot on target!!!

All this without any news of significance.

Punters are anticipating the relaese of news related to the new Oyong Well and it can't be too far off. Volume is consistent and the upward trend continues.

I still think 19 cents will be a holding point until we get news of first oil from Oyong, then it will be away again. 

22 cents will be another psychological barrier that the stock will need to overcome as it represents the price that Todd took up a significant volume of share with the last revenue raising exercise. If Todd decide to hold their shares and do not release any into the market this barrier will be broken relatively easily.
If on the other hand they decide to trade some of these shares then we will be stuck here for a while until the market consolidates.

I wouldn't be selling at that price if i was Todd, but, who knows what they have in mind?

So with the firsat prediction looking likely to come to fruition tomorrow its time to reset the mark. Sooo, i'll go out on a limb and predict 30 cents by end of this year followed by a pull back during the first few months of 2008, maybe back to 22 cents followed by another surge towards the end of 2008 towards 70 cents.

Should be interesting to see how that pans out..............talk about putting your nuts on the line!!!!

Kick A$$ with your trades ladies and gents.

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (5 June 2007)

BANG!!!!!!

Whats that sound, Cue is taking off...................

Today she hits 21 cents and is currently trading at 20 cents, the opportunity for buying under 19 cents is now gone.

My portfolio is now up 58% ($35,000) in six months and they have not even started to produce anything from the first well.

Lookinf forward to the end of next year when the big well comes on line and the real oil and income starts to flow in.

Looks like we might hit the 30 cent mark before the end of the year at this rate.

JW - can't wipe the grim off my face!!


----------



## Dutchy3 (16 June 2007)

Hi JW

This has alot of momentum behind it from a TA perspective ... just let me know when its time to sell ... I'm seeing 18 + months in this one currently


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (16 June 2007)

Hi Dutchy,

Well, you have to admit, things do look very, very good!

I think it needs to be held at least until just before or just after Maari comes on line.

At that stage, i think a reassesment of the entire situation will need to be done.

Assuming the fundamentals are still simlar and have not changed significantly and that the trend and momentum are both positive, i will hang on. I will only bail out before Maari if there is a significant change to the fundamentals.

That 22 cent barrier is an interesting one and it looks like we may go sideways for a few weeks building up steam. No damage though, just keep that volume ticking over and new bods entering the market and i will be as happy as pie.

There could be an opportunity early next year to exit the market and re-enter if buyers over inflate the share price. I will be watching this closely because my 12 month CGT is up in Dec & Jan and if the opportunity presents itself i may try to play a few trades and take advantage of price spikes.

What i like the most is that i am only basing my purchase on Oyong & Maari, so, if we hit the big time on any other of the ventures its all just a bonus.

Anyways, will enjoy watching it and lets hope we both do well out of it. 

I think your TA skills are better than mine, i am mostly a fundamentals and spec person but doing my best to get a better grasp of TA.

The portfolia went over $100,000 last week for the first time and i am up $39,000 on Cue since entry. Waskily Wabbits...................

Cheers.


----------



## Dutchy3 (22 June 2007)

Hi JW

Financing announcement today for Maari and this one off 9%. Volume light though. Presume just a few jitters from marginal players ....

$100,000 is a nice number so congrates .... I'm all for 6 - 7 digit numbers .... one day ....

The oliers are still looking the goods .... and I'm nicely exposed


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (23 June 2007)

Yep, just some consolidation and i few nervous bods i would say.

Nothing to worry about at all, she's bound to roll along in waves. The weekly MACD still looks the goods with plenty of momentum. We can't go up every day.

They did mention some time ago that they would have to finance their develpment of Maari so it shouldn't come as any suprise to the punters, however, no doubt some of them have not educated themselves by reading the past reports..........................

For me, it just further installs confidence knowing the big one is only a year and a half away and everything is going to plan. Thats my main reason for getting in early on this one.

Dutchy i have no doubt you will reach the 6 figure numbers. I have read some of your posts and i like your methods.

I just got myself Metastock V9 and hope to have it loaded with the historical data by end of next week.
Once loaded i am very interested to perfect your downward triangle technique, so i maybe asking some questions. 

Some news about Oyong can not be very far away.

It will be interesting to see what this one closes at next Friday.

Still as happy as a pig in poo


----------



## Dutchy3 (24 June 2007)

Hi JW

All the best with MS ... I use the same and after years of attempting to use some of the tools therein ... I've stopped and use it now to produce simple charts. The ones I post here.

CUE I'd look at loading up on yet my CFD provider treats it with 30% margin so will need to be content with what I have at this stage.

Have a look at AEX ... I've posted under this stock .... this has energy brewing


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (25 June 2007)

Splattered again today to the tune of 7.5%, obviously the financing for Maari is an issue for some investors/traders.

Not to worry however, still well infront.

Next few days will be interesting and more to the point the finish on Friday is what i want to see.

Through 05/06 there seemed to be a support level around 20 cents, so, since this was broken some time ago and it has turned large volume below it maybe it has become the new resistance level?

I thought 19 cents would be a difficult one for a while and of course 22 cents is another one to overcome. Saying that we seemed to waltz through 19 cents a few weeks ago with relative ease.

Maybe its just trying to find the new support level since the dramatic rise over the last few weeks.

Just the one sinister thought, could there be trouble with Oyong and this is some insider hittng the market? 

I'll be holding regardless and the strategy does not change unless the fundamentals alter dramatically, especially because i do not want to trigger any CGT this financial year.

Lets shake out a few of the monkeys & worry warts, see em running for the woods with their undies around their ankles, later players!!! 

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (3 July 2007)

The Monkeys have left the trees, all somewhat poorer than when they climbed in i suspect. Strange business this share market game.

There was definately some insider that hit the market, the trading GAP sticks out like dogs balls before the announcement. Makes you wonder what the ASX are thinking not to question it? Blind Freddy can see what happened...............

If only i had some spare cash about when they dropped.............someone made some big money out of that!

All that behind us, the long term prognosis still looks as good as ever. Just a matter of being patient with this one. I thought there would be a delay to Oyong but not 3 months, but in the scheme of things it will probably be insignificant when we look back in a year. Weekly MACD looks excellent and further to that the way it is rebounding and the strong support at 17 cents is very encouraging.

Still holding long, waiting for Oyong and Maari.

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (20 July 2007)

Well, an interesting day for us today, good volume and momentum continues to build, onwards and upwards for those patient investors.

Seems like next week we will be testing that all important 22 cent barrier and seeing if we can hold above it. This really interests me and if we can hold above and Todd does not start to dilute shares into the market i reckon we will skip along towards 30 cents in no time. Time will tell...........

Cue still looks the goods to me and being on board the oil train at present has to be a good thing as it roars toward the $80.00 per barrel. Although, the cost of fuel has to begin to hurt the average guy on the street sooner or later and we do run the risk of further interest rate hikes.

Still holding long for Maari and becoming increasingly wealther with each passing day.

Hey Dutchy, you still on board buddy, its all smiles at my end!!!!

Looking forward to next week.

JW


----------



## Dutchy3 (21 July 2007)

Hi JW

Glory glory love the look ...

compounding nicely know ... 

All the Best with this one I'd say it has plenty left in the tank


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (23 July 2007)

Hey Dutchy what do you make of the announcement today?

From what i can gather this essentially sums up Singapore Petroleum Company Limited (SPC)

'Singapore Petroleum Company Limited (SPC), founded in 1969, is today a regional oil and gas company with interest in oil and gas development and production, refining, terminalling and distribution, marketing and trading of crude and refined petroleum products.'

http://www.spc.com.sg/

Seems they have accumulated 34 million shares from late April to late June.

Someone has obviously seen the value Cue Energy offers (not just you and me), looks like they got on board around the same time as you did (15 cents). Wouldn't suprise me if those high flying stockbrokers are starting to take notice of your decending triangles methodology. About time you got some credit Dutchy!!


Volume was again reasonably strong today, do you reckon they are still accumulating and if so what is their strategy?
They have 5%, i can't help but think that they could be after a substantial stake in this company?

Wouldn't suprise me to see an off market transaction between them and Todd in the coming months?

That being the case, my mind is thinking that they could be eyeing off Cue as a possible take over target. It fits perfectly with there core business. Its a long shot at this stage but, hell, this is what its all about, nothing like a bit of speculation to get me through the day.................

Dutchy, i've said it a few times before, PURE GENIUS!!!

Every indicator is strong, momentum is excellent!!

Held above 22 cents today, looking for continued volume and incremental price increases for the remainder of the week.

The amazing thing is, 'they havn't done anything yey', ohhh hooo, i can't wait for a few good reports to hit the market.

Looking forward to tomorrow JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (1 August 2007)

Wowsers interesting to see the markets getting smashed around a bit!! Adds a bit of spice to thiings and keeps it interesting...........

Cue seems to be holding its ground very comfortably and today there was once again good volume. Pushed down to 21.5 then rebounded like it has been doing for some tme now. 

I'll be suprised to see it drop below 21.5.

Of course the quarterly report to 30 June 2007 was released today. Interestingly they have nominated the end of August as the time the Oyong well will begin to pump first oil, YEE HEE!!! Although i wouldnt be suprised to see this push out a week or two.
Regardless, we will soon be pumping more of the black gold @ $70.00 per barrel.

One other EXTREMELY interesting thing to take from the report was the very last paragraph on page 6. Corporate Matters.
It states 'From time to time, Cue receives enquiries from companies with respect to possible merger concepts. None of these proposals to date has proceeded beyond preliminary discussions'

Now there is one very, very, interesting statement. Never seen them throw that one around before.

Could this mean that they have a possible merger proposal on the table and are at the preliminary discussion phase as of release of this report?

Would not suprise me in the least, and further to the point, you would have to think either Todd or SPC would be the prime candidates?

Nothing else really exciting in the report, just the usual suspects............

Still holding long for Maari and looking forward to seeing how first oil towards end of August bumps up the price....................

Portfolio up $44,000 on Cue since entry.

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (6 August 2007)

Announcement today - Informal approach by SPC / details unclear, however, indication that SPC wants to work more closely together.

You little beauty!!!!

Saw that one coming from a mile off..........................all good from where i am sitting. Lets hope we can work together to the benefit of both companies. I'll be crossing my fingers, eyes, legs and buns hoping this one comes off.

Announcemet 2 - see a subsidiary of SPC is now buying up more shares.

Looks like SPC have Cue in their sights, i hope they continue to gobble up shares and tighten up those available in the market.

Is it just me or is the potential for SP increase for Cue dawning on anyone else??

Seems obvious to me, SPC keeps accumulating stock, Oyong and Maari about to kick off. All should lead to less shares in the market and more interest in the stock, leading to increased price. Sticks out like dogs balls, been saying it for 6 months now!!!!

Can't wait for end of month...................


----------



## benwex (20 August 2007)

Singapore Petroleum Company Limited has increase there stake in CUe again with on-market buying of shares...

It now has 6.75% of the shares.

I dont know much about this copnay but i sure hope they have predatory ideas..

Benwex


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (21 August 2007)

Well Cue got smacked about the chops a bit when the market dropped but with SPC soaking up shares like a dry sponge support is NOT a problem.

Yep, dont see much downside at the moment. 

Agree Benwex, here's to hoping SPC is after a much bigger stake in the company.

The next six months should be awsome, loads of positive things happening.

Looking forward to more announcements and new oil flowing.

Portfolio now valued at $108,000 up $48,000, what more needs to be said!!!!

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (28 August 2007)

ASX site is showing a new announcement for Cue, increase in holdings for Octanex but it does not show in my Etrade announcements folder.

See here http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...s.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=on&asxCode=CUE

Another company increases their holdings, bit of competition for SPC after all.

Pull up a two year chart and have a look at the trend indicators, check out the MACD. If ever you need to be convinced this one is ony going to go in one direction this should just about hook you.

Its just like Queensland, beautiful one day and perfect the next, just loving life.................... happy camper


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (1 September 2007)

Portfolio hit $113,000 on Friday and so i've effectively just about doubled my original investment since last December, nice little earner.

Next week will see the Oyong production barge reach the oil platform and begin preparation for first oil - Yee Hee!!

Hopefully first oil will flow relatively quickly after arrival.

I'd say the next two months should see the price push towards 30 cents with little resistance, unless we get some unexpected negative event. 

Fingers crossed that SPC gets hungry for more shares. They wont be getting mine!!!!

Oh boy, getting excited about 'Maari' next year and it aint even Xmas yet.

JW


----------



## Flying Fish (2 September 2007)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Portfolio hit $113,000 on Friday and so i've effectively just about doubled my original investment since last December, nice little earner.
> 
> Next week will see the Oyong production barge reach the oil platform and begin preparation for first oil - Yee Hee!!
> 
> ...



Next week will see the Oyong production barge reach the oil platform and begin preparation for first oil - Yee Hee!!

Hopefully first oil will flow relatively quickly after arrival.

I'd say the next two months should see the price push towards 30 cents with little resistance, unless we get some unexpected negative event. 

Fingers crossed that SPC gets hungry for more shares. They wont be getting mine!!!!

Oh boy, getting excited about 'Maari' next year and it aint even Xmas yet

me too


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (14 September 2007)

Just thought i'd drop in and spread a little Cuemas cheer...............

Cue ended the week strongly after languishing with few buyers and sellers mid week as it seems to be establishing a new base at around the 22.5 cents.

Very encoraging to see us test the 25cent mark today, plenty of sellers in the mid twenties with reasonalble support at 22.5ish. Could mean we are going to go sideways for a while building up steam for the inevitable break out at some stage in the future.

We should have first oil from Oyong next week. That should provide more encoragement for buyers.

Since SPC's recent purchase of shares the daily volume has dropped off a little, don't really see it as an issue because the sellers dont look like they are too interested in selling down and, would you blame them?

At 25cents i've essentially doubled my money since entry so i'm pretty stoked with the situation. Pure genius i tell ya.......!!!!!!

Anyways, all thats required is patience and i've got that by the bucket load!!

This time next year, that's what i'm waiting for....................bring it on!!

JW  - i love OIL


----------



## Captain_Chaza (14 September 2007)

The longer they make me wait for the Breakout 

The more "They Pay" afterwards

That is just the sort of guy I am!

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (19 September 2007)

Oh baby!!!!!

Yer, yer, who's ya daddy................does a back flip and high fives Dutchy, pure genius i tell ya!

Portfolio hits $119,000 - I'll be pimping Hares before years end at this rate

 just lov'in it!!!!!!

JW


----------



## Dutchy3 (19 September 2007)

Hi JW

Here's another perspective, weekly as this time frame illustrates best for me ...

Volume kicked when it needed to as well


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (20 September 2007)

I like weekly charts as well to guide the overall trend, it looks good Dutchy!

Pull up a weekly chart for 1 year with 12,26 and you can see a nice clean continuous upward trend. Nice and slow and steady, the best kind.

The other thing that i like is that in the scheme of things the really BIG volumes have not kicked in yet. Go back to the start of 2005 and look at the volume when it broke out, we are yet to get some of that action but it will come.

Next year Dutchy, next year, just got to be patient. When word gets around about Maari mid next year thats the time!!! 
Less than a year to take off.

Mind you, doubling the loot in 6 months can't be sneezed at.

Planned the trade and now all that is required is to trade the plan, next year, next year................and i will be letting them know that is was all pure wabbit GENIUS! 

JW - Waskily Wabbits  (ain't it great on top)


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (7 October 2007)

Hey Dutchy, can you confirm the current support level is 23.5.

I'm in Technical Analysis mode at present learning as much as i can. Currently on your speciality Candlesticks...............

If 23.5 is the support and it breaks this, is it only significant if the main body EOD is below the support or does the shadow also count?

I understand for confirmation i need to check other indicators.

Not that i am going to sell, i am long at least until Maari kicks off or if the price gets ridiculously over inflated..............

Would value your opinion.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (7 October 2007)

Oh Dutchy, one other thing..................

If 23.5 is the support and it fails to break this and the down trend reverses is the resistance measured from the top of the shadow of the tallest candle or from the top of the main body?

In this case would that mean resistance is either 26 or 27?

JW


----------



## Dutchy3 (7 October 2007)

Hi JW

The daily chart is signaling sell out of positions to me.

The last time I looked at this one the weekly position / chart seemed the more logical and retained a HOLD status for me ... not changed as yet.

Mind if a End of week close is below 22.5 the weekly will have also signaled a bail out.

Remember I hold positions for about 4 - 8 weeks looking for the daily set up patetrns, and then move my capital elsewhere.

The FA sounds positive on this one though and I understand your time horizon (and I hope, expectations) reconcile to this weekly / monthly view


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (9 October 2007)

Well it should be interesting to see where the market takes us in the next few weeks then.

I really think the markets is poised, with buyers and sellers relatively even at present, it looks like a bit of a battle for direction to me. I dont see much reason to go either way so maybe we will be in the hands of the gods for a while.

I think the short term could very well see a lot of sideways movement between 23.5 and 26, however if we clearly break below 23.5 i think its going to trade between 19.5 & 23.5 for some time until the next big push forward.

For me this is fine, i'm long and still confident.

You are in a shorter trading window shouldn't you be hedging your bets a little and trying to sell say 50% of your shares at about 25 cents just incase we do break 23.5 or 22.5 that way you can buy back in at a lower price?

Alternatively if the share price continues to rise wouldnt you be looking at trying to pick the next resistence level to sell a portion of your shares then trying to buy these back at a lower price. Especially because as the weekly MACD shows the overall trend is up so this should give you the opportunity to sell these again at a higher price. I imagine this pattern continues until the weekly MACD crosses the slower moving average signaling a change in the trend, at this point you bail.

Just trying to think like a trader..........................


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (16 October 2007)

How very interesting, SPC is still soaking up share volume and this clearly explains why every time the price goes towards 23.5 it is quickly hammered back up. This support level is SPC!

The announcement today says they now have control of 9.5% (59,658,633 shares).How good is it!

Its obvious now that they have Cue firmly in their sights. The question is, how much control do these guys want?

Oh Baby, i hope they want a much bigger slice of the action than what they currently own. 
Yee Hee, go SPC!!!!!!!! (there are days when you feel like the Gods have a green tick next to your name)

If SPC keeps buying the market is going to catch on sooner or later and when they do wake up i'd say confidently that an explosive breakout from the current trading range will be on the cards.

Dutchy you would have to be bonkers to be considering selling with this news. Willing to put money on the table that says your going to be going long with me on this one?

Its Waskily Wabbit genius i tell ya.....................


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (25 October 2007)

The pressure cooker just keeps simmering away.......................

Sideways between 23.5 and 26, couldn't be happier with progress to date this year. Glad to continue like this until the beginning of 2008 if need be, by this date i will have had all my shares for a year and reduced my CTG by half.

It just gets better by the day!!

However, sideways can't last forever and i don't think the next push forward can be too far away now. Every month that goes by is another month closer to Maari kicking off.

JW  absolutely chuffed


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (3 November 2007)

SPC has further increased holdings in CUE to 10%

http://info.sgx.com/webcoranncatth.nsf/VwAttachments/Att_A2651C5FC4DA05DD482573840032033E/$file/CuePressRelease30Oct2007.pdf?openelement

I heard a rumur about this earlier in the week from a contact in Singapore but could not confirm it.

I tell ya, the Penny is going to drop sooner or later in the broader share holding community and also with the fund mamagers. If SPC keep soaking up shares its only a matter of time until CUE's share price accelerates.

By the way, this news has not been released in Australia yet to my knowledge?

Keep ya posted...............go SPC


----------



## Flying Fish (3 November 2007)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> SPC has further increased holdings in CUE to 10%
> 
> http://info.sgx.com/webcoranncatth.nsf/VwAttachments/Att_A2651C5FC4DA05DD482573840032033E/$file/CuePressRelease30Oct2007.pdf?openelement
> 
> ...




gee I hope your right. maybe I might win the tipping contest for a change. Cue has been bad to me for the last two years, maybe it will finally shine ;-)


----------



## benwex (15 November 2007)

SPC has increased its holdings again in CUE to over 10% now...

First shipment has left Oyang, any ideas for the recent softening of the SP???


Seems like all good news? Little volume though...

benwex


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (16 November 2007)

Yep, not too sure about why the share price softened. I am still long and like what i see.

I think that there was a support level at 23 cents prior to the softening and once it broke that level it may have triggered a few stop loss points, therefore causing a snow balling effect?

I still think the big money will be made in the first six months of next year as we approach the Maari oil field beginning operation. It is a significant increase in production for the company and i expect this to be reflected in the share price.

Oyong will provide additonal valuable operating cash.

Who knows what SPC's intentions are? 
My gut feel is that they want a much larger control of this company than there present holding, if this is true i think it can only be good for us shareholders. They already have 40% interest in Oyong.
I also understand that they have a very large sum of money set aside for investing and aquisition of other companies.

One other thing that i think may happen is that if Cue want to raise capital then maybe SPC will be given the opportuniy to purchase a large volume of shares in the company, this gives Cue the funding and SPC more control?

Regardless of all that, my reason for holding is simple, i dont think there is much downside and the next 12 months sees many exciting things for the company with significant growth.
If we fluke something along the way in addition to the planned works then i think the share price could get a big kick along?

The recent report stated that they have calculated there oil at $55.00 a barrel, so if prices stay high, which i expect them to then we should also see a bigger profit than that forecast.

It comes back to patience, stick it out until this time next year when Maari is pumping oil and i think you will be rewarded. 

Good luck everyone, i look forward to this time next year


----------



## Trader Paul (17 November 2007)

Hi folks,

CUE ... improved trading over the past few days, but still 
          under the longer averages right now and may see
          more negativity around 27-28112007.

          Should be looking good, from around 10122007 and
          positively BOOMING, about 07-14 January 2008, with
          news expected on 11012008.

have a great weekend

      paul



=====


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (4 December 2007)

SPC still buying and now has 11.75%. I'd say they are after at least 15% and maybe more?

Well, i've said it before and i'll say it again, if SPC continues to soak up shares in this company sooner or later the price is going to go up significantly.

There can't be much volume left for them to buy, using the Annual report to try and calculate the total shares the top 20 would now have my calculations put it at about 62% of the total shares on issue.

If this is accurate there is 38% roughly left in the market, give or take 5% or so..............

Go SPC, just keep buying!!

Come on 2008, oh boy i am looking forward to next year!!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (15 December 2007)

Not much action for the last few weeks, slow and steady holding at 22.5 cents.

At the close on Friday there was a noticeable increase in buyers so it will be interesting to see if this converts into an increase in price next week?

Should also be interesting to see what the seismic data that MEO is in the process of collecting turns up. I'm hoping for something good to come out of this being next door to the Perseus Gas Field. 
Anyways, it seems like it has some potential and i'll be keeping my fingers crossed.

2008 is only just around the corner and we are hurtling towards the big one (Maari) being operational, i am ticking off the weeks on my calender and wishing time would go a little quicker. I've waitng over a year for this now..........................but i have no doubt patience will be rewarded.

If i'm not back in before Xmas, have a good one and a happy new year. I'll see ya next year full of enthusiasm and chomping at the bit for some action with Maari.

2007 has been a good year and i have essentially doubled the loot, love it!!!

JW


----------



## Jigalong (20 December 2007)

Ms Wabbit ,

Last sale 0.21 . Have the Singaporeans gone ? I don't think so . I admire the way they have been buying - drifting down with the market instead of going at it like a bull at a gate .

Having a big debate with myself this morning - buy some more or sit on my hands . I already have a big lump , so perhaps greed is taking over .

I think I will look at what happens to the market on the opening , before I make my decision .

I have been reading your posts - you certainly are a supporter !

Happy Christmas ,

Jigalong .


----------



## Bignote (20 December 2007)

In a word or two, what are the fundamentals for cue.

1p, 2p 3p, other territory, blu sky, options prices expiry etc ?

Would be very useful.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (21 December 2007)

Jigalong - You must let us know if you ended up buying more?

I agree with you, SPC has been very intelligent at accumulating there stock. I see they have at least two brokers buying for them. Full credit to them.

I seriously don't think you can go too far wrong at these prices, the down side is very limited in my opinion. I stick by my comment that if you buy now and hold until Maari you should do well.

Anyway, best of luck to you what ever you decide to do. I'll be here watching like a hawk and i fully intend to let everyone know if they do take off.

Merry Xmas to you.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (21 December 2007)

Bignote - Fundamental information (needs more than a few words)

This is my opinion and you should know there are no guarantees in this game. I would encourage you to read the annual report and other releases to gain a full understanding.

However, the main things are

1. SPC (Singapore Petroleum Company) has been slowly accumulating shares in the company and now owns about 12%. I think they have Cue in there sights and you will see their holding increase further. If they continue to increase there holding it will put upward pressure on the share price sooner or later you will see it take off. 

2. They have recently begun producing oil from Oyong and this provides them with cash flow to fund other projects. The key here is that they have based their projections on oil being about $55.00 per barrel, they are getting about $80.00 a barrel (or more), so returns will exceed projections.

3. They already have a steady income from SE Gobe field, although this is in decline it is still going to provide income for some time yet. The planned Cobra-1 exploration well in this area, if successful will provide further oil.

4. Juruk - This well was a disappointment for the company and has been written off by the market, however, although this discovery is complex i would not be at all surprised if a well is eventually started here and it does provide some income for the business.

5. Joint Ventures - The company has recently entered into a couple of joint ventures that seem to offer very good potential for discovery. The good part about these is that other companies have taken on the bulk of the expense. It will be interesting to see what is found.

6. Maari - The BIG ONE - towards the end of next year this is going to begin production and when it does Cue's revenue will increase significantly. If you consider buying, i think this would be your main trigger. This is why is have bought into this company. This will more than double production and when up and running production will be 5 x 2007 production.

7. Gas - In 2008 - 2010 they will begin to produce large volumes of gas. The indonesians have already agreed to buy a significant quantity of this.

8. Price of oil - Its high and i dont see it dropping back any time soon..........

There is more but these are the main ones.

Hope that helps. JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (21 December 2007)

Bignote,

It would be worth your while pulling up a chart and looking at the price movements over the past few years and recently.

These may also help

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...s.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=on&asxCode=CUE

http://cuenrg.onlinepublicity.net/

That should provide you with most other info you need.


----------



## Jigalong (22 December 2007)

Ms WaBBit,

I did not buy anymore. I would have if I had noticed that the sales at 0.195, but I was engaged in a "spring clean" of my portfolio - getting rid of a lot of marginal stuff I had held for a while , and had done bugger all . The only one I am left with is MON which is a trading halt at present.

I have big chunks of CUE , IGR and NMS and these apart from real long termers like WPL and BPT are the only stocks I hold now.

Not much excitement , but I have heaps of cash if things go pear shaped in the US .

I can be tempted though , and if I notice CUE around 0.195 again , I will add some more to my holding .

Like you , I see a bright future for CUE. I originally bought in at 0.142 , but since then have been in and out a bit . Now I will hold for mid term . I figure , if it's good enough for PC , it's good enough for me .

Do wascally wabbits celebrate Christmas ? If so , I hope you get some nice cawwots .


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (22 December 2007)

At 14.2 you can't go wrong, your like me, its just a matter of sitting back and being patient while it all happens.

You might have a chance at getting some at 19.5 but you would need to leave an open order in the market and hope they pushed down on a day when negative sentiment swept through the market. They have been swinging with the market recently. 

I think trading them is a reasonable tactic. I plan on trying some trading myself but i am reluctant at this stage because i think it can't be long until we get an increase in price. Once we get the next significant price increase, say towards 30 cents or more i will consider.
I have held for over a year now so i want to maximise my CGT advantage.

I was thinking about this the other day and trying to come up with a trading tactic. I was thinking that i will use 50% of my shares to trade and divide this into 8 bundles of shares, i will put sell orders into the market 2 cents apart that way if they do suddenly take off i will be selling into a rising market and will still have 50% even if they all sell. Then once sold i will immediately place a buy order 2 cents below what i just sold at. Could even use a conditional order for this?
Just a idea at this stage but i have begun to think about my exit strategy.

SPC are smart operators and they are still picking up large quantities of shares at great prices. Why on earth anyone would sell at 19.5 with all the things coming up in 2008 is beyond me, all i can say is well done SPC! 

If SPC tries a take over maneuver that will really spice things up and i can only dream of such a situation............that would be very nice.

It still surprises me that the market does not seem to have caught on yet and SPC is just soaking up volume. Each day i think to myself, sooner or later, sooner or later the penny is going to drop and when it does, with the volume already extracted from the market it will be a formality.

Until then, i have all the patience in the world. I am comfortable to see the price move about a bit and not at all phased, i am here for Maari at least.

It will be good having you around Jigalong and it will be interesting to see how we go over the next year.

JW


----------



## Trader Paul (22 December 2007)

Hi folks,

CUE ..... looking for Friday's strength to continue next week,
as two significant and positive time cycles come into play:

           24122007 ... positive news expected here

      27-28122007 ... minor and positive light on CUE

          04012008 ... negative cycle ... finance-related(???)

     07-14012008 ... strong rally expected here ... with significant
                           news, around 11-14012008  ... 

          25012008 ... minor cycle

          29012008 ... minor and positive ... finances(???)

     14-22032008 ... underlying negative cycle

         25032008 ... positive spotlight on CUE ... 


have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (27 December 2007)

The quick moving average is about to cross the slow moving average in a positive direction, it will be interesting to see if we go for a bit of a run?

Looking good people, sellers are drying up and the buyers are building, looks like we might finally be getting ready to make the next push.

JW


----------



## Bignote (28 December 2007)

thanks Jessie

your comments were far more useful and informative than the web site or the ASX.

it certainly looks to have potential - i will keep it on my radar.


----------



## oldblue (30 December 2007)

Good summary J W. 
Agree that CUE is good buying on the dips and have been picking up a few these last weeks, whenever SPC leave a few crumbs.
I can't quite work out Todd's place in all of this. They are very astute operators in O&G and don't normally give anything away cheaply. With almost 22% of CUE they hold the high ground in any future corporate moves. Maybe they'll come to some arrangement with SPC or perhaps the two of them will just share the big chunks of CUE.
Either way, I don't see any reason to change my stance at this stage.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (2 January 2008)

Hi Oldblue,

Yer SPC have really played a smart game to date, the volume is still going through and i can only assume its them picking them up. The pattern is exactly the same so i am just waiting for the next announcement saying they have further increased their holding.
How many more of these announcements is it going to take before the market twigs, i reckon thats one of the million dollars questions?

It cant be too long.................

However, if you hold on until the market does catch on, you surely would think that there is some upside here.

I'm still baffled that they have been able to soak up such large volumes, we have recently had several days of around a million volume again. The supply must be going to dry up sooner or later.

Todd - another of the million dollar questions.
I don't see them selling out cheaply to SPC. My guess is that they are in for the long haul and both companies will own sizable chunks. We will have the rest!!!
SPC certainly has the money but with Maari only just around the corner (it's 2008 now) surely they wouldn't sell at these prices. They bought at 22.5 (i think it was) so you would think they would be expecting a decent gain on this before they considered selling. Saying that, everyone has a price!

Also Richard G. Tweedie (Chairman, Cue) is the Managing Director of Todd Energy Limited of New Zealand. So Tweedie has a vested interest that Todd profits from Cue, can't imagine him selling out cheaply.

What i reckon he might do is sell a stake of his 22% to SPC?
However, i dont think he will want to give SPC a controlling interest or he will screw himself.
Todd has a 16% interest in Maari and i dont think they would dilute Cue's interest here either?

What ever happens, i see it as being all good for us. Lets hope there is a bit of Biffo and Hustle for control of the business.

Time will tell and we cant be far away from ROUND 1 - looking forward to it!!!

I have waited patiently for a year now, one more year to go, this one should be an interesting one if nothing else.

Look forward to having you around, the room is filling.

JW


----------



## pk_wasp (2 January 2008)

Todd bought most of their at 22c.

I don't think they are the sellers.

Think CUE just needs some drilling excitement to keep the markets interested.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (2 January 2008)

Thanks pk_wasp, couldn't remember if it was 22.5 or 22, too lazy to check...

Agree with you that Todd are not the sellers.

How do i know this? 

Because if Todd were the sellers then there would be an announcement that there has been a change in the substantial holdings as required by the ASX. I.E. a reduction in their holdings.

No doubt the shares SPC have acquired have come from smaller punters in the market. By that, i mean from those not requiring to disclose substantial changes to share holdings.

Its still amazing SPC have been able to suck out that volume IMO.

Bring on the news.........................JW


----------



## oldblue (2 January 2008)

Judging on past form, Todds are too professional to just dribble their holding on to the market ( and as J W points out, they would have had to disclose if they were.)
No, if they choose to sell they will line up a buyer/s and do it properly. The fact that SPC  are in the market for CUE would have given that opportunity, had they wanted it.
Meanwhile, we're always on the lookout if there's any going cheap!


----------



## trtkjd1 (2 January 2008)

Thanks to all for the intresting reading on this company ( cue ) have been looking for something to diversify into other than gold , have read most of there reports and it does look to have a bit of potential . Hope it does well this year for all . Reminds me a bit of CVN  carnarvon petrolem about this time last year. Sat and watched it all year on the watch list and did nothing, but hey am only just learning the game.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (4 January 2008)

Looking good guys!

The fast moving average is over the slow in the daily chart. If the fast crosses the slow on the weekly chart then we should really see some action as TA's jump on board.

I'm looking for it to break and hold above .245, if we get that i think that's a significant change.

Sales today at .24, could be some insider hitting the market prior to release of news about the seismic regarding permits WA359P, WA360P & WA361P or purely speculation?
This was supposed to take 18 days and started 14 December 07.

Lets hope SPC has finally drained out most of the easy to buy shares and this is the cause?

Either way, me likes what i see!

JW


----------



## Trader Paul (4 January 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 22122007:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> ...






Hi folks,

CUE ... looking good for a strong rally next week, as a strong and positive 
time cycle comes out to play ... see post above ... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## oldblue (4 January 2008)

Meanwhile, what's happening to the "negative cycle" today, 4 Jan 2008? 

Perhaps it will come this arvo?


----------



## Jigalong (7 January 2008)

Meanwhile , what's happening to the "07-14012008 ... strong rally expected here ..."

Perhaps it will come this arvo ?


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (7 January 2008)

Guys & Gals,

Thought Cue held its ground rather well today. Looking back at the last few sell downs we have had and also the last few weeks trading ranges i was wondering if the negative sentiment would push us down around 0.215 cents.
However, there didn't seem to be very much volume there to force the price down and i get the feeling we are running out of sellers below 0.23 cents.

It will be interesting to see what the US does tonight and how that impacts on us tomorrow.

The next two things we should get is the announcement regarding the seismic (hopefully tomorrow or later this week) & also the quarterly report is due out on the 31 Jan.

See this link for reporting dates
http://www.asx.com.au/research/pdf/company_reporting_dates_2008.pdf

I'm hoping for some juicy info in the quarterly report in relation to revenue from Oyong and also that revenue for this year should exceed projections due to higher oil prices.

These two factors are also most likely responsible for the recent rise and also reduction in volume as investors wait to see the outcome.

Until tomorrow..............waskily wabbits


----------



## treefrog (7 January 2008)

this is in a classic ascending consolidation pattern (flag) and is strongly primed to lift to 28c where it should undergo further consolidation

however, take care as I was wrong one before


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (12 January 2008)

Gentlemen,

Here is an announcement (released 31 Dec 2007)from MEO regarding the Seismic. Very disappointed that this did not appear in the CUE announcements.................

http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...nZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL3BkZmRlbGF5ZWQuanNw

Looks like results are still pending but CUE could have provided us with the update.

JW


----------



## oldblue (13 January 2008)

Good morning J W.

Couldn't access that link - " ..... link no longer valid".
Interested in anything connected to CUE and wondered if you could please briefly summarise the info?

Many thanks
oldblue


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (13 January 2008)

Bugger, sorry Old Blue,

I have uploaded the attachement or

try this link

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...lts.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=&asxCode=meo

See announcement on 31/12/2007.

Best to keep an eye out on the MEO announcements page. Chumps at Cue should have provided us with this update...............

Not Happy Jan!!


----------



## oldblue (14 January 2008)

V good. Thanks, J W.

Yes, would like to think that CUE would be keeping us informed about such developments.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (14 January 2008)

Hey all,

I have some more news for you about Cue, hot off the press..................source to remain confidential.

*Cobra 1 should begin drilling later this month in PNG*

*MEO release that i posted above will be added to Cue announcemnets* not sure when, maybe tomorrow?

Price is very sideways at present and it would appear SPC is taking a breather from buying.

So with that, lets watch the price towards the end of January and see if an annoucement follows about Cobra 1. Will post if i find out anything else.

JW


----------



## benwex (21 January 2008)

Singapore Petroleum Company have again increased their holdings to 12.83% from 11.75% 

It seems to me that their accummulation of shares is a great sign and a vote of confidence for the assets that CUE have...

benwex


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (23 January 2008)

Well, i was wrong about SPC, i thought they had taken a break from buying but seems as if they are just as keen as ever.

What a wild week its been, decided i would stay long and ride it out. Probably a mistake in hind sight because there would have been an opportunity to sell a few parcels and then pick them up at a lower price. Not to worry, happy with my position.

I can only speculate that SPC picked up a few bargains this week, with a few million going through. 

The way i am looking at it is that is just another positive and we have shaken out another few million which further reduces the volume on market. Hoping nearly all those sales the past week have gone to SPC, fingers crossed.

If that is the case, its good news because it means there are less in the market willing to sell at the lower prices.

Looking for some news either late this week or next week, before end of month. We have the report due out soon as i mentioned earlier.

Anyways, interesting times ahead, its great to see some action it brings those financial types to life.

Back to a cold beverage, kicking back and waiting for Maari.

Dont ya just love a bit of panick selling.................

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (31 January 2008)

Its been one hell of a crazy month on the markets...........

Just checking the CUE chart and the fast moving average looks like it might cross the slower moving average on the daily chart tomorrow, it will be interesting to see if we get any TA traders jump on board and spike the price?

Looking at the volume, we seem to be slowing to a trickle at present and the average daily sales volume over the past year is has reduced.

In the market depth the sellers seem to be drying up and there are not many for sale all the way up to 22.5 cents.

Unless the US markets get savaged tonight i would say tomorrow is looking like we should see prices on the move upwards again?

From the Quarterly Report

There is some serious money flowing in from Oyong now, 7.4 million last quarter alone.

Other projects seem to be tracking well, but most importantly we have loads of money in the bank and plenty more flowing in.

First oil to flow from Maari later this year.

SPC is buying and buying, keep up the good work SPC!!!!

All in all, i would have to say i am chuffed to bits with the performace and i think things look pretty good, especailly considering the markets of late.

On that note, Cue has held its ground reasonably well.

I keep saying it, but, sooner or later the market will catch on to this company and we will see a significant price spike.

Until then, ill be watching and waiting.

Life is good!!!


----------



## treefrog (3 February 2008)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Its been one hell of a crazy month on the markets...........
> 
> Just checking the CUE chart and the fast moving average looks like it might cross the slower moving average on the daily chart tomorrow, it will be interesting to see if we get any TA traders jump on board and spike the price?
> 
> ...




Hi Jess

do you think you may be scaring potential buyers off with over-ramping this one - a few burnt fingers after your ramping with CVN which then fizzed after a duster


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (4 February 2008)

Hey Treefrog,

Not at all, i am just saying it as i see it.

If anyone thinks a waskily wabbit has much influence over prices then they should rethink their investing strategy. Even Roger knows thats just silly talk................

I like it, i think they are doing good things and i also think towards the end of this year SP will increase.

I bought it 14 months ago now, i have 470,000 shares at an average of 12.7 cents. I bought to hold for Maari, thats been my plan from the beginning and still is my plan, as i said from the beginning.

So, i have almost doubled my money since buying, i am very happy with the way things are going. Most likely thats why i like the stock, i'd say anyone who doubles their money in that period of time is justified to be eating top shelf carrots like i am at present!

CVN - not sure where you got that from treefrog, i dont recall posting anything about that stock. Nearly all my posts are in the Cue thread, you must have me mistaken for another sexy bunny?

Check back into the Cue thread towards the end of 2008 and have a chat, i'll be sure to post an image of my portfolio for you. If i do any trading in the mean time i'll post my transactions and let you know how much profit i made.

Even after the recent correction i am kicking ass................like i said, life is pretty good for this bunny.

Nows, back to some banging tunes and then for a swim in the pool.

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (4 February 2008)

and as an update for holders of CUE

From MEO Quarterly Report pages 2-3

Re: NORTHWEST SHELF OFFSHORE PERMITS WA-359-P, WA-360-P & WA-361

See attached


JW


----------



## treefrog (4 February 2008)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Hey Treefrog,
> 
> Not at all, i am just saying it as i see it.
> 
> ...




I am obviously a mere learner Jess - haven't yet figured how to buy and hold and spend the paper profits at the same time. I'll keep working on it though.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (5 February 2008)

Yes you are correct Treefrog, just a trail of paper profit to date. You will get no agruement from me there.

I'll be sure to post my trades for you as i make them to see if i can turn the money on paper into money in my account. Me's pretty confident there.

I have some advantages, the money is mine so i can afford to lose it but i am also under no pressure with my account position to sell. The stock must fall below 12.7 cents before i am showing a loss and there are plenty locked in above me. I have held for over a year so my CTG is reduced by 50% (me likes tax reduced profits). Last of all, i am a very patient investor, SP will always go up and down in waves but in the end i will profit because i can wait as long as i need to before selling.

Just stick about Treefrog and i assure you i will have no qualms about posting what profit or loss i make.

Words from your own froggy post above
'this is in a classic ascending consolidation pattern (flag) and is strongly primed to lift to 28c where it should undergo further consolidation'

So, i am not sure if you are agreeing with me or disagreeing regarding Cue?

Saying all that Treefrog, i am very disappointed with myself that i didnt make more of the recent SP price fall from 24.5 to 17.5, it goes down as a lesson to me and a missed opportunity.

I will be looking to make a couple of trades before the year is out on over bought SP price rises.

But, most importantly, i have a trading plan and although if i make few trades it will take me slightly away from the original plan, i have stuck to it to date.

And, further to that, what other people say or do has no impact on my own trading. Of course i am interested in what is said and information about the business but at the end of the day i do what i think is right at the time. People must take responsibilty for their actions.

No one knows what the future will bring to Cue, people must decide that for themselves and thats what i love about the markets.

JW


----------



## oldblue (8 February 2008)

Three directors have today notified increases in their beneficial holdings.
May be exercising options?
But all to the good.


----------



## treefrog (8 February 2008)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Words from your own froggy post above
> 'this is in a classic ascending consolidation pattern (flag) and is strongly primed to lift to 28c where it should undergo further consolidation'
> 
> So, i am not sure if you are agreeing with me or disagreeing regarding Cue?
> ...




I agree with you their prospects - fundamentally (not that funds carry much weight in a penny stock) and on the chart, but am concerned that some readers get sucked in by an over confident ramp - there is absolutely no sure thing as you tend to concede. so when I see such, I tend to post a bit of balance where I can

good luck with your holding


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (16 February 2008)

G'day guys and girls,

Thought it about time for another post on Cue. Almost March already, geez the months fly by, and with each passing month oil from Maari gets that little bit closer.

Last two weeks have seen little change in the price and its bounced around from .195 to .20, rather a boring couple of weeks.

The daily volume is still reducing and i dont expect we will have much action until either some unexpected news comes out of the blue or when the Cobra 1 results come through.

I mentioned a few weeks ago that the fast moving average looked like it was going to cross the slower moving average and it has, however we need some news and volume to act as a kicker.

If someone has access to produce bollinger bands for this stock for the last 6 months can they please post, unfortunately this is one indicator I can not produce and i would be interested to see if it is squeezing.

Anyways, fingers crossed for a good result from Cobra 1.

Should be interesting to see if we get another notice from SPC in the next two weeks notifying of a further increase in holdings?

I wouldnt mind an update on Maari as well, i hear first oil will be late in 2008 but the first oil for sale will not be produced until early 2009. Like a fine wine, just means I have to wait that little bit longer..............

Now back to the party...............JW


----------



## oldblue (17 February 2008)

Hi JW.
Sorry, I don't "do" bollinger bands but its always good to read your enthusiastic posts on CUE.
I'm optimistic too. CUE has a lot going for it, not the least of which is two strong holders in SPC and Todds, the buying by the former acting to keep the SP steady in these volatile times. Judging by the low volumes going through, it looks like they are still happy just to pick up parcels as they become available, which should suit the rest of us very well.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (17 February 2008)

Yep, always upbeat Oldblue!!

And why wouldn't you be when SPC have just announced their biggest ever profit.

SINGAPORE PETROLEUM COMPANY LIMITED
UNAUDITED RESULTS FOR THE YEAR ENDED 31 DECEMBER 2007

“SPC chalked up a historic PATMI of $508.3 million in 2007. This is the Group’s best performance to date. Record oil prices during the year also enabled the Group to chalk up record revenues of $8.8 billion. To reward shareholders for this excellent performance for 2007, the Board is pleased to recommend a final ordinary dividend of 40 cents per share. This, coupled with the Group’s interim ordinary dividend that was paid in August, would bring the total dividends payout for 2007 to 60 cents per share.”

It goes on to say...................

While the Group’s downstream operations continued to contribute the bulk of its earnings in 2007, it has also taken further significant steps to grow its exploration and production (E&P) assets. Gross production from E&P assets will grow to 11,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day in 2008 with the acquisition of the producing Bohai oilfields and the oil production from Oyong.

In 2007, the Group successfully accomplished its largest E&P acquisition to date. The growth in oil and gas production will result in higher contributions from E&P activities to the Group’s bottom-line in 2008.

Aside from that, i've decided that i'll be looking for a trade in the coming weeks hoping for a SP rise with the Cobra 1 drill. If we push up towards .024-0.245 i have decided that i am going to push 100,000 - 200,000 shares into the market and hedge my bets so to speak.

That way if Cobra 1 is dry and the SP falls i will buy back at a lower price, if it hits oil, i have 270,000 shares to play with and try to pick the top before we get back to some form of consolidation before Maari.

With the markets being very up and down i think its best to try and take advantage. See what i can do, i'll let you know.

So, should be an interesting 6-8 weeks.

Looking forward to the challenge.     JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (19 February 2008)

Maari could hold 50 per cent more reserves
Filed from Singapore 
2/19/2008 6:38:54 AM GMT

http://www.energycurrent.com/index.php?id=2&storyid=8928


JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (19 February 2008)

Vessels and equipment converge on Taranaki for Maari 
 Neil Ritchie, New Zealand
Wednesday, 13 February 2008

THE specialist dive support-installation vessel Toisa Proteus has arrived at New Plymouth to help with the installation of the platform and the floating production, storage and offtake vessel Raroa for the $US457 million ($A520 million) Maari oil project off Taranaki, New Zealand.

AND - Similar article here

Toisa Proteus arrives in NZ for Maari job
Filed from Singapore 
2/13/2008 4:53:22 AM GMT

http://www.energycurrent.com/index.php?id=2&storyid=8812

JW


----------



## Trader Paul (21 February 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CUE ..... looking for Friday's strength to continue next week,
> as two significant and positive time cycles come into play:
> ...






Hi folks,

CUE ..... updating time cycles, ahead:

     14-22022008 ... underlying negative cycle

         25022008 ... positive spotlight on CUE ... 

         26022008 ... minor and positive (intraday)

    17-20032008 ... 3 positive time cycles should bring
                           some significant and positive news.

        26032008 ... minor cycle here

  happy days

   paul



=====


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (23 February 2008)

Worthwhile having a read, more importantly it states that 'First Maari oil is now expected in the third quarter of 2008, with full production in early 2009'.

If this is the case it will not be long before they begin to prepare to drill.

Maari oil field may have additional 37 million barrels, Horizon says
http://www.crownminerals.govt.nz/cm...ve-additional-37-million-barrels-horizon-says


This week should be interesting, fingers crossed for some extra volume and push up towards 0.25.

Looking good!!!

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (23 February 2008)

Here's an activity schedule for Maari - refer to attachment

This is from Horizon Oils November 2007 Investor Presentation.

There is some other information in the document on Maari that you may be interested in but be warned its almost 10MB in size.

You can find it here, Oil Megaprojects/2008 - download from hyperlink at item no. 62
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_Megaprojects/2008#_note-45

 JW


----------



## Jigalong (25 February 2008)

Ms Wabbit,

Still enjoying your posts. Thanks for the constant flow of information. 

I think the frog has been a bit unkind to you, as I consider ramping more a style associated with half truths and promises of untold wealth.

Your style is more facts figures with youthful exuberance.

Thanks,

Jigalong.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (27 February 2008)

No worries Jigalong,

Thanks, i shall continue to drop in any furher info i come across.

I'm determined to show the Frogster that Cue can and will return a hansome profit for me. 

Currently watching the fast moving average on the weekly and it looks like it will cross the slower average sometime in March. So, my gut feel is that there is going to most definately be a trading opportunity before the results of Cobra 1 are due. If i go with a trade i will be trying to make it as late as possible before the announcement.

Time will tell, but most importantly i am really enjoying my time in the markets. Check the trading action during work on my PC and read as much as i can.

Anyways, i am planning on Frogs legs on toast, French style, some time in the not too distant future.

Until then i'll be watching closely and pondering and planning my next move.

JW


----------



## oldblue (28 February 2008)

Great to see CUE turn in a small profit ($5m odd ) this morning! And cash position has been maintained.

Would this be the first?


----------



## Jigalong (29 February 2008)

oldblue,
I notice that you are in NMS as well. We must think alike . I am down on them though - I originally bought the options at 0.65 and during the recent slump , bought more at 0.44 . I have a fair lump of them now and was very nervous up until a couple of days ago .
Cheers,
Jigalong.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (11 March 2008)

Singapore Petroleum Company (SPC) Increases holding to from 12.83 % to14.06%.

Call me crazy but i still think this company is the goods!! 

Sooner or later the slow accumulation tactics of SPC will get noticed by the wider market, the only question i see that is unanswered is what % holding will wake them up?

Maybe when they get to 20% there will be more interest?

Anyways, volume has picked up significantly the past two days and the price has slowly risen with the volume.

With oil at $107.00 our production at Oyong and future production at Maari are going to provide us with a nice return.

I am still looking for that trade as Cobra 1 drilling continues, this spike in oil prices and increased volume could be just what the doctor ordered.

Still a very happy bunny!!!

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (11 March 2008)

Apologies, forgot the link to SPC's press release page

http://www.spc.com.sg/investorcentre/press_details.asp?id=1737

JW


----------



## Trader Paul (17 March 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Posted 20022008:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> ...






Hi folks,

CUE ..... has been building a huge cup and handle pattern, since
the highs in early-2006. So, with 3 positive cycles coming into play
this week (see post above), we may get the trigger for a rally .....

Updated CUE chart, attached.

Many thanks.

have a great week

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (17 March 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CUE ..... has been building a huge cup and handle pattern, since
> the highs in early-2006. So, with 3 positive cycles coming into play
> ...





Hi folks, 

Updated CUE chart, below and 3 positive time cycles due to
come into play, this week ..... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (21 March 2008)

15 Febuary 2008 - old news but..................

Maari oil field may have additional 37 million barrels, Horizon says

http://www.crownminerals.govt.nz/cm...e-additional-37-million-barrels-horizon-says/

Most interesting part of this article is this

In its December quarter report Horizon says the Maari oil project is now 61% complete with engineering and construction almost complete and the installation and development drilling phases to begin mid-year. 

The wellhead platform is forecast to sail away from the Lumut shipyard in Malaysia aboard the heavy lift vessel Blue Marlin in March 2008. 

The FPSO vessel Raroa which will be permanently moored at Maari is nearing completion at a Singapore shipyard. 

First Maari oil is now expected in the third quarter of 2008, with full production in early 2009. 

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (21 March 2008)

Another worth a read.................Cue gets a mention

Oil stocks ought to be boiling again

http://www.stuff.co.nz/dominionpost/4443018a26496.html

JW


----------



## Jigalong (24 March 2008)

"Another worth a read.................Cue gets a mention"

Ms Wabbit ,
More good stuff .
Thanks,
Jigalong.

PS

It seems that there is only the two of us , who are absolute CUEbists.......and you're probably the only wabbit . What's wrong with everyone ? Are they blind ? Maybe we are just smarter than the rest !


----------



## oldblue (24 March 2008)

Not sure about being "smarter than the rest" but happy to be included among the CUEbists.



You'll hear from me when I have something worth saying!


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (27 March 2008)

Hey Jigalong, yep still confident!!

As i said in my first post in ASF - I bought it with the plan to hold until Maari is producing, unless a trading opportunity comes along that is just too good to refuse. Once Maari is operational i will reassess the situation but i am likely to take most profits, will have to wait and see.

I have the patience and will be here until the oil begins to pump out of the ground at $100.00 a barrell reardless of what ever other international market meltdowns are occuring, long term investing for me.

Not sure why it is not getting more attention, mot likely just the negative general market sentiment that is about at the moment?
Its held its ground well through the turmoil and i think thats shows that it is a quality little oiler. Compare its performance to many other over the last few months and we are doing well with plenty more left in the tank..............

I am looking forward to Xmas this year, bring it on!!!!!


JW


----------



## Jigalong (29 March 2008)

Ms Wabbit ,          " Not sure why it is not getting more attention "

I guess it just it's projects , or it's slices of those projects , are not large enough to attract the big players .

Cheers ,

Jigalong .


----------



## Jigalong (7 April 2008)

Paul ,
Have we missed out on those positive time cycles ? What is your latest prediction ?
Jigalong .



Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Updated CUE chart, below and 3 positive time cycles due to
> come into play, this week .....
> ...


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (12 April 2008)

One step closer, waskily wabbits, can't wait until the oil is flowing. $100.00 oil seems like its here to stay.................yee heeeeee!!

*Maari platform lands in New Zealand* - http://www.upstreamonline.com/live/article152274.ece

By Upstream staff 


The wellhead platform for OMV New Zealand’s Maari project arrived in New Zealand waters today and is on track to start up in the third quarter, which would make OMV the biggest producer of oil and natural gas liquids in the country. 

The 11,000-tonne self-elevating wellhead platform arrived onboard the world’s largest heavy transport vessel, Dockwise’s Blue Marlin, from fabricator Kencana Petroleum of Malaysia. 

The platform will be unloaded in the calm waters of Admiralty Bay over the next few days, before being towed to the Maari field, some 80 kilometres off the coast of south Taranaki in waters more than 100 metres deep. Upon arrival at the field, the structure will self-install. 

OMV New Zealand’s managing director Steve Hounsell said the trip to Taranaki, and subsequent installation of the platform, was weather dependent and not without technical challenges, reported New Zealand news website Stuff. 

The platform will be connected to a leased floating production, storage and offloading vessel called Raroa that is expected to arrive towards the end of the month from Singapore’s Jurong Shipyard. 

The FPSO is a converted tanker being supplied by Singapore’s Tanker Pacific Offshore Terminals. 

Once the platform is installed, the jack-up drilling rig Ensco 107 will be positioned above it to drill eight development wells. 

The Maari oilfield has estimated reserves of about 50 million barrels of oil and a life of between 10 and 15 years. 

OMV said first production from Maari was expected in the third quarter, with its daily plateau production rate to be around 35,000 barrels. 

Once production started, OMV would be the biggest producer of oil and natural gas liquids in the country, Stuff reported the company saying. 

Maari is owned by a joint venture comprising OMV with 69%, Todd Maari with 16%, Horizon Oil International with 10% and Cue Taranaki with 5%. 

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (12 April 2008)

Similar information to the above.................


http://www.energycurrent.com/index.php?id=2&storyid=9912


JW


----------



## urgalzmine (13 April 2008)

Hey funny bunny

I was just messing around with figures for future projects for CUE.

Please correct me if I am wrong but here it goes...

They have three or four major projects:

*Sampang PSC - Indonesia 15% interest*
Oyong field - currently producing
8000 barrels a day, cue gets (15%) of it
reserves max 10 millon barrels so maybe till 2010

Conservatively I say that CUE makes $40 per barrel of oil profit ( estimating that oil stays over $100 a barrel) and they get 1200 barrels a day for 300 days ( factored in a month or two for drill downtime or unexpected delays) 

$40*(1200*300) = $14.4 million
There are 630 million shares
14.4/630 = .02cents  per share

*PNG - SE Gobe field 3% - currently producing*
6000 barrols a day, cue shared 200 barrels of oil per day
reserves is till 2013

200 * 300 days = 60000 barrels of oil a year
$40 * 60000 = 2.4Million
2.4/630 million shares = .003 cents per share

also Cobra -1 on the murray Deep  could have 30-40 million barrels ( cue has a 10% share)
.... Not sure if there is any oil here.... or when they can produce if they do but they are drilling right now.. should know soon 

*NZ - Maari Oil Field 5%*
estimate 50 million barrels reserves
35000 barrels of oil per day, cue has (5%)
start producing start of 2009

The forcast for cue was start producing Q3, ( i really dont think thats possible as all their projects have been late so lets say they start producing start of 2009)

35000 barrel * 5% = 1750 barrels a day 
1750 * 300days = 525000 barrels a year
$40 * 525000 barrels = $21million
21/630 million shares = .03 cents per share

So if we add everything up
.03 (nz) + .02(indonesia) + .003(png) = 5cents... 

Overall...
WIth the current sp about 20cents.
I am working with very conservative figures. Two projects in production right now and another one very soon to be producing(Maari). 
CUe looks to have upside since they have another 5-6 projects out there...

Whats everyone think, or have I just lost the plot?

Any constructive comments would be helpful


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (14 April 2008)

Very nice work Urgalzmine,

I've been trying to get this very message across for a year and a half now in one form or another!

Just a couple of other things that should be considered with your comments that i think are crucial.

1. SPC's continual accumulation of stock, to my knowledge they are still buying and soaking up shares. This will have an impact on price sooner or later.

2. LPG/Gas - you forgot the gas. I dont have the figures on me but production is scheduled to begin in 2008 and by end of 2009 it ramps up significantly. 

3. Potential discovery, you mentioned Cobra-1, they have several others in the pipeline. Once again, its likely that sooner or later one will hit the jack pot.

Apologies for not backing up with figures as you have, its been a long day and my noggin aint up to crunching numbers or pulling information from doucmentation.

It will be good to have you around, our numbers are growing, maybe its a sign the word is finally getting out!!!!

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (15 April 2008)

Hey Urgalzmine,

check out the 2007 Annual Report/Operations located here

http://cuenrg.onlinepublicity.net/index.php?id=13

Its a great document and shows the forecast oil & gas production as well as reserves.

2009 should be a cracker!!

JW


----------



## urgalzmine (15 April 2008)

hahaha

I am just learning  with these spec shares I just wish I had more $$$$.


Yes I forgot about the gas areas.. I should produce figures out soon.. the only problem with CUE is the amount of shares out there. I havent bought any CUE shares yet as I dont have ,  OP killed all my spec shares lol

I hear u bought at 12.5 cents... yummy


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (16 April 2008)

Correct Urgalzmine, i am currently holding 470,389 shares at average of 12.7 cents. It was 12.5 cents but i got stopped on some a few months ago and rebought them at a higher price.

The past few weeks has seen the sellers drying up, volume is minimal and those holding are reluctant to sell down. Could also be the first real signs of the SPC effect. As shown today, anyone who wants volume has to pay the asking price, sellers in control at the moment.

High oil price also contributing, i'd say.

It will be interesting to keep a close on on things over the next week or two and see if we can push up significantly. I think the big break out, when it does happen could be strong as we have gone sideways for some time now.

As mentioned previously by others, there is a massive cup and handle on the chart which is a bullish signal.

Just on the gas, from memory, my understanding is that a contract has been signed whereby the Indonesians have agreed to buy all the gas from Oyong. So sales are guaranteed, just got to get it out of the ground.

There are lots of shares out there but remember, the top 20 holders control over 62% of the company. SPC is looking to take a large position in this company and they have the capital to do it. I would think many like myself would be reluctant to sell at these prices knowing what 2009 is going to bring.

Just gauge there performance over the past two months against ohter companies on the ASX, they have held their ground well and i believe the best is yet to come.

Its got to, i have some figures to present to Treefrog either later this year or in 2009. Promised him i would demonstrate that i could turn a hansome profit from this stock and i am damn confident of doing it. Best thing is, all i have had to do is sit and wait......................

Look forward to your gas calculations.

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (19 April 2008)

Oil has hit $117.00 a barrel, payday is coming.................

Last weeks finish was very positive, i am still considering a trade on this if we get a break and become over bought, next week may just provide the opportunity.

Will be looking to set some tight stops if the price does spike.

Oh baby, things are slotting into line perfectly!!!!

JW  very cool


----------



## urgalzmine (20 April 2008)

Hey Funny Bunny 

so pissed off with this junky computer it crashed on me while I was typing this out 

Projects for GAS

Codes:
BCF = Billion cubic feet per year
1000 Megajoules(MJ) = 1gigajoule(GJ)
Consumers(me and u ) get charged $.01 per Megajoules or $10per GJ
thousand cubic feet (Mcf) = approx 1GJ
THerefore 1Billion Cubic Feet = 1million GJ
If this is the case then $10 per GJ = $10 Million dollars for every 1Billion Cubic Feet. 

However its gas at a wholesale level, so lets divide ($10 per GJ) by a third.
Lets use $3 per GJ at the price CUE sells its gas for.
This means CUe will sell 1billion Cubic of gas for $30 million. 


*AUSTRALIA*
AC/P20 permit, 120 BCF Maple/Cash (Aust) Cue has a 20% interest and there is a five year feasibility study undertaken, probably produce around 2012

permits T/37P and T/38P,  2D seismic data in progress should know end of April 08 what reserves are there. ( cue interest 20% and 50% respectively) 

*PNG*
 PRL9, 120 BCF Barikewa (PNG) Cue 15% interest, Santos and oil search 42% each. start to drill mid 2009

4 BCF SE Gobe (PNG)
 unknown production date

PRL8 , 97 BCF Kimu (PNG) Cue 10% interest, oil search 60% mosaic 28%. unknown production date


*Indonesia, Joint Ventures* *THE INTERESTING BIT IS HERE !!!*
Santos 45%
SPC 40%
Cue 15%

12 BCF 2P Oyong (Indonesia) Production in mid 2009
Contract to sell PT Indonesia Power for the entire gas reserves of the Oyong field

Wortel -1, 12 BCF Wortel (Indonesia) CUE 13% interest.  gas produce in 2010
Test results indicate flow  rate of 18.5 million cubic of gas.

Now according to Cue's annual forcast 2007, they only have two gas fields that will produce by 2014. They are OYONG and WORTEL.

On average Oyong will be producing in 2009 at a rate of 2.5BCF per year for five years.
using our calculations above of 1BCF = $30 million dollars.
 $30million times 2.5BCF = $75million dollars for 2009
75million/630million shares = 12cents per share

In 2010 the Wortel gas should come online at a rate of 2.5BCF per year for five years. Using our calculations above of 1BCF = $30 million dollars.
 $30miilion Times 2.5BCF = $75million dollars for 2010
75million/630million shares = 12cents per share
Now in 2010 we have a few projects that *should* be online. They are:

Oyong gas     $.12           per share
Oyung oil       $.02           per share
Wortel           $.12           per share
Glebe oil         $.003         per share
Maari Oil Field  $.03          per share

*So lets add this all up $.293 cents per share in 2010, so if you add a P/E ratio of say 5, in 2010 we would think the SP should be around $1??*

Please tell me if I have made a mistake.. I may of missed a zero or added a zero somewhere 

Just be in mind that Cue's forcast are always late... you be the judge...

oh I dont hold Cue...


----------



## urgalzmine (20 April 2008)

damn  i made some mistakes there, calculation should be $1BCF = $3mill


Oyong gas $.01 per share
Oyung oil $.02 per share
Wortel $.01 per share
Glebe oil $.003 per share
Maari Oil Field $.03 per share

Total .073 cents in total... My bad .. If we use a P/E ratio of 5 maybe the price should be $.365? in 2010.. I dunno to many zeros lol


what u guys think


----------



## Trader Paul (20 April 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CUE ..... has been building a huge cup and handle pattern, since
> the highs in early-2006. So, with 3 positive cycles coming into play
> ...






Hi folks,

CUE ... has 2 positive cycles coming out to play this week,
which may be enough to give this one a lift ... 

Updated CUE chart attached, shows the early stages of an anticipated
breakout from the obvious cup and handle pattern, mentioned in the post
above, on 17032008.

have a great weekend

   paul 



=====


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (20 April 2008)

Pretty sure $10 million for every BCF (Billion Cubic Feet) is correct.

I thought that was the wholesale price, the retailers then onsell to the consumer???? No need to divide by 3??

http://futures.tradingcharts.com/chart/NG/W

If that is correct, then you would need to multiply all your prices by 3.33, therefore gas revenue would go to 21cents not 7.3cents.

Multiply by 5 for your 5 x P/E gives you $1.00, then add the oil.

I think that is correct, but can someone confirm this.

This assumes no input from other finds, with a few exploration joint ventures currently underway it is possible more reserves could be proved up, i'd say likely.

Another thing, dont completely discount Jeruk, this one could prove to be a producer yet.

These are the reasons why SPC has been buying this stock for some time now, they had 88 million shares and 14% of the company when the last announcement (change in substantial holdings) was made, sure bet they have more now. Next announcement must be due soon.

I've been banging on about this accumulation for months, its not a case of if, but when, the wider market wakes up and sees what is going on here.

Anyways, you all know my opinion.

Thanks Urgalzmine, look forward to more info from you.


JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (20 April 2008)

Whoops, stuffed that up.

Multiply by 3 for gas revenue only.

Brings total oil and gas to about 12cents, then multiply by 5 for PE, total is about 60 cents.

Apologies for above...............


----------



## urgalzmine (20 April 2008)

The reason why I use the $3 per GJ instead of $10GJ is that I always look conservatively. If you look at your gas bill u get charged for .01 for  1 megajoule. 

I divide the GJ by 3 is because u need to factor in costs and there is no way CUE would be able to sell gas at $10 per GJ 

I didnt factor in other projects because they come online for some time, no way they will be ready by 2010.

The Jeruk project has now been abandoned..

anywaz will see how it goes ...   My opinion is to wait till 2010 when all these projects i mentioned above come online.. 

but I think the reason why their are some activity in cue is to do with the  punters on drilling at Cobra -1 and T/37P and T/38P, if this shows some good drill results of around 30 million barrels of Oil and/or gas, the sp will prob head north. IF there is nothing there the sp will go back down.

I might take a punt since I did all this bloody work, lol


----------



## countryboy (20 April 2008)

Sampang PSC - Indonesia 15% interest
Oyong field - currently producing
8000 barrels a day, cue gets (15%) of it
reserves max 10 millon barrels so maybe till 2010

Conservatively I say that CUE makes *$40 per barrel of oil profit *( estimating that oil stays over $100 a barrel) and they get 1200 barrels a day for 300 days ( factored in a month or two for drill downtime or unexpected delays) 

$40*(1200*300) = $14.4 million
There are 630 million shares
14.4/630 = .02cents per share


not sure on your figures ?? 15 % would be $15-16  with oil at $100 plus..why would they be entitled to a 40 % cut of the profit of each barrel

not trying to be a smart **** just searching for an oil stock to take advantage of present market conditions
cheers Countryboy


----------



## urgalzmine (20 April 2008)

countryboy said:


> Sampang PSC - Indonesia 15% interest
> Oyong field - currently producing
> 8000 barrels a day, cue gets (15%) of it
> reserves max 10 millon barrels so maybe till 2010
> ...




Hey Country dude

I think you have miss read. The tenement Sampang PSC, cue only has 15%
They produce* 8000 barrels of oil a day * cue gets 15% of the oil which is *1200 barrels per day*. 

the reason why I use $40 per barrel of oil as a conservative price, as there needs to be other factored costs. Like transportation, workers, administration, tax... etc... 

 no company can sell their oil at $100 per barrel as pure profit, well legally.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (21 April 2008)

Just for the record as promised for Treefrog,

i said i would post any transactions  made by me on this stock and today i took 40,000 shares out of the market at 25.5 cents.

Profit $5,350.00 including brokerage - tax still to be paid at 22%

Locking in a few profits.

Tomorrow should be an interesting day, see if we can increase volume further and break 27 cents.

Best of luck to all of you who are on board.

JW


----------



## urgalzmine (21 April 2008)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Just for the record as promised for Treefrog,
> 
> i said i would post any transactions  made by me on this stock and today i took 40,000 shares out of the market at 25.5 cents.
> 
> ...




Yes I think there should be lots of upside to this.

permits T/37P and T/38P has completed 2D seismic, will know the results in mid july 2008. refer to ann today 

shares jumped today because of announcement...


----------



## treefrog (21 April 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CUE ..... has been building a huge cup and handle pattern, since
> the highs in early-2006. So, with 3 positive cycles coming into play
> ...




nice call on the cup and handle pattern paul you appear to have a good t/a bent - all gets a bit cloudy with the tealeaves in the bottom stuff though

a little info for the excited bunnies brigade so they can follow the move

from stockcharts:


> The Cup with Handle is a bullish continuation pattern that marks a consolidation period followed by a breakout. It was developed by William O'Neil and introduced in his 1988 book, How to Make Money in Stocks.
> 
> As its name implies, there are two parts to the pattern: the cup and the handle. The cup forms after an advance and looks like a bowl or rounding bottom. As the cup is completed, a trading range develops on the right hand side and the handle is formed. A subsequent breakout from the handle's trading range signals a continuation of the prior advance



.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (26 April 2008)

Bit of information about the Maari wellhead platform transportation and installation.

First oil expected in August if all goes to plan.

http://www.knpe.com.my/news/2008/24...14 March_OMV gets set for new Maari phase.pdf


JW


----------



## oldblue (27 April 2008)

The FPSO - "Raroa" -  arrived in Wellington Harbour this morning and is currently " in the stream".
Presumably it will be off to Taranaki in early course.


----------



## oldblue (28 April 2008)

From this morning's Wellington " Dominion Post ".

 "Giant heads for Kiwi drilling spot"

www.stuff.co.nz/4498763a13.html


  Looking good!


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (28 April 2008)

Oh Baby!!!!

How good is it OldBlue, been waiting for this for over a year now and its setting up perfectly!

Just need to push through 27cents this week and the cup and handle will be playing out. Should do that tomorrow if the price of oil holds and if we do i'd say 30cents is very likely before we get the results of Cobra 1.

Still looking to off load a few before Cobra 1 but, above 27 cents.

Anyways, i couldn't be happier, absolutely stoked!

JW    yeeeee heeee, enjoying my trading!!!


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (29 April 2008)

Evening Gentlemen,

for what its worth i see Wise Owl has Cue as a buy, i'd be setting my stop at about 22 cents rather than 15 cents as they recommend.............anyway, more good sentiment for us!!

This is their recommendation

CUE - Cue Energy Resources Limited Issue Date 28/04/2008  

Recommendation
Recommendation Spec Buy 
First Recommended 28-Apr-2008 
Current Price 0.25 
Target Price 0.42 
Stop Loss 0.15 
Earnings  
Market Capital $148m 
Price Depth Strong 

The commencement of first oil production from the Oyong field in Indonesia in September last year timed well with the oil price surging to record highs. The next phase of development at Oyong will involve extraction of its gas reserves which stand at 80-103bcf. First production at a rate of 60m cubic feet per day is targeted for Q309. Boosting the potential for gas production at Oyong, was a nearby discovery known as Wortel. Wortel's close proximity to Oyong allows the possibility of developing Wortel gas through Oyong facilities, with Wortel gas potentially coming on stream at the same time as Oyong gas. Cue's other key development is its 5% interest in the Maari oil field in NZ, which is due to commence production in Q308 with full production by early 2009. In addition to Maari, the Wortel and Oyong gas fields will attract much of the market's focus over the year ahead. However from a longer term perspective, we are encouraged by the fact that Cue's estimated gas reserves at Wortel and Oyong form only 6.6% of the company's overall estimated gas portfolio. 


Its Waskily Wabbit genius i tell ya!!

And just for Treefrog, i sold another 40,000 today at 27.5 cents to add to my already hefty profits.

JW - kicking ass


----------



## oldblue (3 May 2008)

Centreport Wellington shipping schedule has FPSO "Raroa" due to depart on 20 May. No destination shown but we all know, don't we !


----------



## treefrog (5 May 2008)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Just need to push through 27cents this week and the cup and handle will be playing out. Should do that tomorrow if the price of oil holds and if we do i'd say 30cents is very likely before we get the results of Cobra 1




...................next fib target after 27/8c is 33c then 42c - not many legs left thereafter without a retrace.................................


----------



## Jigalong (6 May 2008)

Ms Wabbit ,

I just got back from India and was out of touch most of the time . Cue has really surprised me . You will be rolling in carrots soon , and more to come I hope .

It just hit .30 this morning and around 370,000 on to buy at .295 .

I have 200,000 @ .195 , and I am going to hang on for a while . 

Good luck to you and Old Blue ,

Jigalong .


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (6 May 2008)

Good on ya Jigs, 

always nice to return from holidays with a larger bank balance than when you left. Hope you milk it for everything its worth.

Yer i am still holding 390,000 and i dont have any reason to sell those any time soon. They will be paying and paying big before any one gets those.

Showing a 140% gain on the shares, portfolio is all GREEN at 50% reduced CGT. I can smell a multibagger.

Plenty left in the tank i'd say. 

I off loaded 80,000 just to lock in a few profits and take advantage of other trading opportunities. All good, its money in the bank. AGO & GCR have more than rewarded me for that decision.

Its playing out just as predicted, we havn't even had any significant announcements, a big break or gap yet. Just wait for the big break out with volume, that will signal that its game on!!

I'm still claiming it was waskily wabbit genius. When i do finally sell out and put my profits into carrot futures and they ask, 'how did that wabbit do it', i'll just tell em to look back through the ASF forums (CUE) and there they can read all about it.....................never been more confident.


JW


----------



## oldblue (7 May 2008)

Anyone feeling down should have a look at CUE's 3 month candlestick chart.
A lovely picture!

And all on rising volume.


----------



## oldblue (9 May 2008)

Centreport Wellington now have FPSO "Raroa" scheduled to leave port on Sunday, 11 May.
Destination remains a secret ( at least as far as Centreport is concerned! )


----------



## urgalzmine (10 May 2008)

This Wise Owl :

Cue Energy Resources Limited (CUE)
Sector 	Energy
Index 	none
Market Capitalisation 	$148m
Strategy
Recommended Date 	28/4/2008
Share Price * 	$0.25
12 Month Price Target 	$0.42
Suggested Stop Loss 	$0.15
* Price at close of trade on 28/04/2008



Wise-Owl Checklist

    * Management are veterans of the oil and gas sector and have overseen the development of the company’s assets through exploration to production stages.
    * Should oil prices remain firm, the company could generate in excess of $100m in revenues within the next two years.
    * Revenues from Oyong, first production from Maari, and a third drill hole at the Wortel gas field are expected to be key share price drivers in the short term.
    * Major shareholders include Todd Energy NZ (25%) and Singapore Petroleum (14.06%).
    * The stock appears to be breaking out of a 5 month consolidation pattern, and from a multiyear perspective is moving within a symmetrical triangle pattern.

		Summary

Cue Energy Resources aims to drive share holder value by developing its established and geographically diversified hydrocarbon inventory towards production. After years of exploration and appraisal, its total proven and probable (2P) oil reserves now stand at 3.49million barrels, while 2P gas reserves stand at 365billion cubic feet (bcf). Cue already receives revenues from its minority share in the SE Gobe oil field in PNG. However the company’s growth prospects hinge on the development of its other oil and gas assets, particularly the Oyong in Indonesia and the Maari Oil Field in New Zealand. Oil production at Oyong has already commenced, while first oil is expected at Maari in Q308. On going development of projects and the onset of additional revenues are expected to be key share price drivers during the year ahead.

Background
Cue Energy Resources (CUE) is an emerging oil and gas producer with a focus on Australia, New Zealand, and South East Asia. Cue intends to grow its value in excess of $500m by developing a range of exploration and near term production assets. Given the company’s relatively large market cap, production setbacks or lower than expected flow rates are key risks facing the stock, along with oil and gas prices. However the company’s very large undeveloped gas reserves should provide valuation support over the longer term.

Investment Summary
The commencement of first oil production from the Oyong field in Indonesia in September last year timed well with the oil price surging to record highs. The next phase of development at Oyong will involve extraction of its gas reserves which stand at 80-103bcf. First production at a rate of 60m cubic feet per day is targeted for Q309. Boosting the potential for gas production at Oyong, was a nearby discovery known as Wortel. Wortel’s close proximity to Oyong allows the possibility of developing Wortel gas through Oyong facilities, with Wortel gas potentially coming on stream at the same time as Oyong gas. Cue’s other key development is its 5% interest in the Maari oil field in NZ, which is due to commence production in Q308 with full production by early 2009. In addition to Maari, the Wortel and Oyong gas fields will attract much of the market’s focus over the year ahead. However from a longer term perspective, we are encouraged by the fact that Cue’s estimated gas reserves at Wortel and Oyong form only 6.6% of the company’s overall estimated gas portfolio.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (18 May 2008)

Oldblue,

any news regarding 'Centreport Wellington now have FPSO "Raroa" scheduled to leave port on Sunday, 11 May?'

Has it departed?

Should be very interesting over the next few weeks as Cobra 1 deepens and approaches the target zone. Would not be suprised to see a few jump on board towards Friday.

JW


----------



## oldblue (18 May 2008)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Oldblue,
> 
> any news regarding 'Centreport Wellington now have FPSO "Raroa" scheduled to leave port on Sunday, 11 May?'
> 
> ...




Hi JW

Yes, "Raroa" sailed as scheduled. Destination was posted ( on the day of sailing ) as New Plymouth. Havn't heard anything else so we can assume she got there safely!


----------



## oldblue (19 May 2008)

oldblue said:


> Hi JW
> 
> Yes, "Raroa" sailed as scheduled. Destination was posted ( on the day of sailing ) as New Plymouth. Havn't heard anything else so we can assume she got there safely!




Have to admit that I took my eye off the ball, so to speak, once "Raroa" had sailed from Wellington. ( Yes, I saw it leave!)
Checked Port Taranaki shipping movements this morning for the period post 11 May and "Raroa" doesn't get a mention. Conclude therefore that she has gone directly to station at the Maari field ?


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (19 May 2008)

No worries Oldblue,

At least i know that she has departed, maybe we will get an anouncement by the end of the week?

I noticed some of the larger oilers SP are beginning to take off, expcting the smaller oilers to have a similar run in the next month if the oil price holds. A rerating has been on the cards for some time and maybe the wake up call has finally gone out?

Thanks for the update and keep us posted if you hear any other news.


JW


----------



## oldblue (27 May 2008)

See announcement on ASX  website for today's "Excellence in Oil and Gas Presentation ".

 Maari progress:

"Platform installed. FPSO on location."


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (5 June 2008)

Hey, what do you make of todays announcement?

It said 'the secondary Hedinia target has been penetrated and elevated gas readings have been recorded'.

Not sure what to make of that but it reads to me that they have hit gas and still have at least another 150 metres to drill. So, does this mean we have hit a gas pocket, possibly with oil beneath or does it simply mean higher gas levels where recorded from readings for the bore and material?

Buggered if i know?

Price has come back from  29 cents, i unloaded a few at 27.5 and 25.5 just to be sure and if this Cobra 1 is a duster i am hoping it pulls back to 20 cents so i can buy back those shares i sold. Sell'em high and buy'em back low, so i can sell'em high again............argh so the cycle continues..............funny game this share business.

Should know buy the end of next week, either way, a winner.

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (12 June 2008)

Still not sure what to make of the Cobra 1 results to date..............hoping for a pull back to 20 cents so i can reenter and buy back those shares i sold a few weeks ago.

Wire logs to follow, not expecting anything significant. 

Things might go quiet for a few months until Maari is ready to go?

With oil above $130.00 revenue must be pouring into Cues accounts. Hope they make enough over the next year to cover all capital costs for future projects.

Well, its a good opportunity to buy some at lower prices. Maybe our friends over at SPC will begin to buy again?


JW


----------



## urgalzmine (12 June 2008)

yes, Cue always said that Cobra drilling was a risky project. the announcements on this drill site is a little sketchy, it looks like they are assessing if its viable for  them to dig the stuff out. It may look like there isnt anything there. 

However as per my calculations i did not factor in Cobra, so i still hold with confidence ..... waiting for 2009


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (3 July 2008)

Waiting and watching, hoping we get a drop to 20 cents so i can buy back my shares i sold off earlier. 

There should be an opportunity to reload in the next few weeks/months before Maari kicks off. Just keeping an eye on America and when they have a black day and it hammers the ASX, i'll be buying my Cue back.

Nearly bought today at 22c cents but it looks like going lower, i'll be stoked if i can get them back at 20 cents...............just goes to show, always wise to sell off a few in bundles and then rebuy them on the sell off when everyone has lost interest.

Cobra 1, still not sure what to make of it?

JW  still hanging out for the end of the year..............


----------



## oldblue (4 July 2008)

Hi JW

Looks like you may not get a chance at 20c!
The announcement by MEO re their partnership with RDI and funding for Zeus -1 may put a stop to that. On the other hand if you move quickly .....?
Should be some good news coming soon with price of Tapis at USD153 this am and Maari getting closer to production.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (4 July 2008)

Hey Oldblue,

good to hear from you, its been a quiet last few months but can't help but get the feeling we could soon be motoring along again.

Can you believe it, i hesitated for just one day convincing myself that i can pick them up at a cheaper price and MEO has to come and spoil the party. Should have followed the gut instinct and bought them yesterday at 22 cents, silly Wabbit...............i shall have to stalk Etrade/ASX for a little longer.

Seems like Zeus could be shaping up to be a cracker or at least potential cracker?

By the end of the year we should be looking very good especially with 2009 set to bring home the bacon with the gas.

Hey Blue, how much money must Cue be raking in with oil above $140.00 a barrel?

The directors will have to buy a truck later this year once Maari is pumping just to transport the loot to the bank. 

I look forward to the next financial report, more out of curiosity than anything, how much money has Cue made over the last few months?

JW


----------



## oldblue (4 July 2008)

Hi JW

Yes, good money indeed!
I suppose we shouldn't get too far ahead of ourselves but back in February the company was looking at an increase in operating revenue to around AUD7 per month in the first half of 2009, provided Maari came on stream and oil prices remained around Feb 2008 levels.
Oyong alone was expected to deliver an average of approx AUD3 per month from stabilized production of 8-8.5 kbbl per day of which CUE's share was 1-1.1 kbbl per day.
Now I havn't looked back at the PoO in Feb but I think from memory it was still sub USD100 bbl? Exchange rate has gone against AUD of course but not by enough to negate most of the increase. So the revenue for the 6 months to 30 June 2008 should be  ?????
Too hard for me but a lot more than the AUD12.5m for the December 2007 half !


----------



## Shrewd Crude (15 July 2008)

*WHERE ARE CUE HOLDERS AT?*

These are my own thoughts...
Maui-4 was drilling in 1970,(manaia)...
*when they re-drill Manaia 600-800 meters North East it will hit the ultimate payzone...*
must be drilled updip as Moki was only just hit on the outside flank, what we are after is the tip of the Anticline structure......
Im telling you, Ultimate recoverable reserves are going to increase with ultimate maximum upside of 100%... 100 million recoverable...But more likely fair game 50% increase....I explain this all...

The Main Maari Structure is anticline and Holds three Zones of Interest...
Moki, M2A formation, and Kapuni formation (mangahewa)...
Only The Moki Formation will be produced at first which Holds P50 recoverable oil volumes of 45-50Million... Only the Moki Formation makes up current field development reserves... with 140 Million barrels in place in that formation... 
Banking requirements usually require P90, and P90 is 34million barrels in Moki formation (90% probability of being produced).....
1P ->34million barrels... 2P ->50million barrels.... 3P -> ?...
recoverable oil will increase as Oil prices have increased, making P90 higher...... In the main field the upside to 50million barrels recoverable comes from the M2A formation... This zone is above the Moki Formation, further appraisal will take place during development drilling of the main zone... Upside is interpretted to be 12 million barrels recoverable in the M2A formation.... Infact Maari-2 well, intrepreted a 25 meter oil bearing sand column in the M2A formation, with mobile oil of 17m....

_small summary of wells drilled to date_...
1970- Maui-4 (manaia prospect) 40 meter Live Oil column, flowed 575 BOPD, drilled in wrong location... I will come back to this shortly...
1983- Moki-1... 40 meter live Oil column, flowing 660 BOPD over upper 10m interval..
1985- Moki-2a drilled on structure edge, which resulted in small column of 6meters...
1998- Maari-1 hit 54 meter vertical oil column, drilled to total depth through Kapuni...Was then plugged back and side tracked through Moki formation (maari-1a), Horizontal drilling length of 654 meters with 563 Oil bearing, This flow tested at 4350 BOPD...
1000 meter horizontal section is thought to flow initially at 5000 BOPD...
2003- Maari-2 (1.2 KM south of Maari-1).... Appraisal well... added 45million barrels (P50) to total barrels in place in the Moki Formation, hit 3 sand layers in M2A...... 

The Kapuni formation (mangahewa) has a 30meter oil column with an overlying gas cap... reports that I have read suggest this is uneconomical to extract... this was said when Oil prices were only $70US per barrel...?
The kapuni formation is much deeper... -> moki 1200M.... Kapuni -> just over 2100M....further testing will be required...


Manaia Prospect
10 KM South West Of the Main Field... WILL hit ultimate big time if drilled 600-800 meters NE....Manaia Is not being developed yet, and is going to be appraised at some stage During the 5 development wells, and 3 water injection wells...
Oh, The Water Injection wells are used to help maintain pressure to get higher flow rates, and to push the oil towards the producing well... this results in higher recoverable reserves...

OK manaia,
Is a very exciting prospect because the well that was drilled in 1970 (shell I think drilled it), was drilled off center, off crest and flowed at 575 BOPD only... 



> Horizon said-AVO and inversion work also suggests that reservior quality and/or hydrocarbon saturation may improve updip from Maui-4



two structures are being targeted, Mangahewa formation (kapuni), which hit the 40m plus oil column (no gas cap).... and the Moki formation which was drilled in a less optimal location...

Heres my example to explain it...
Oil rises naturally to the surface (fact)... and In an anticline structure Oil fills up high points... Imagine like an upside down ice cream cone where oil pushes to the tip of the cone...
The Maui-4 well was not drilled near the tip, it was drilled closer to the top of the cone.. (on the edge of the structure)...
Im sure of it that the top of the cone will be hit this time... Oil is there in place, its same stucture as Maari main field...

If you do your own research you will find exactly what I am saying is true...

Recoverable resource of 25million barrels average, with up to over 100 million barrels potential in place...
very similar to the Main field apart from M2a Sands are not present in Manaia...
Currently we have a 50million barrel oil development with water injectors...
*The crude quality has a high Wax content and has a small premium to the Brent Crude benchmark...*
Using downhole electric heating and FPSO tank heating...(added risk)

First production in september... Each development well will be connected to production after they hit the oil ....
Upside recoverable could be up to 100% more Oil in total...

100 million barrels of oil at a shot, but this will take further work, and all the dots will have to be connected.....
The Manaia prospect reserves, main field M2a, and Kapuni target has not yet been included in the main field development reserves and represent big upside...
Right now we can bank on 50M recoverable... I hope we can bank on 50 million more recoverable... its a wait and see, (with no downside risk, as downside risk is hedged against forward looking production)....
...
OCT well ZEUS, free carried and one of the most highly anticipated offshore wells in Auzzie waters of this year... 
CUE will get its re-rate just like NZO, and it will be bigger in percentage terms than NZO's... SP could very likely head lower (before it starts to run)...
Manaia is low risk increase to current reserves... This will perform...
....
On current forward revenues, CUE is worth 50cents... CUE has ultimate exploration drilling with ZEUS highly anticipated well of the Year....
I am giving this stock the ramp that it deserves...
I filled my position today at 21cents...
Have been in and out of it over the last five years, but am here to stay now, with Multiple developments coming onstream over the next few years including, Maari, Oyong Gas, Wortel
sure fire 100% returns in the next year to be made...
...Why no posting in the last week on the CUE thread?
I cant possibly be the only one excited about big forward looking revenues with exploration/ appraisal (manaia), development and existing production...
I hope to get some feed back...
thankyou if you have read this far...

.^sc


----------



## Shrewd Crude (16 July 2008)

*CUE IS ON CUE...*

Over the next few months this stock is going to blow out...
Im hoping to see DOW down another hundie tonight to reduce our risks of a bigger fall...
very exciting to be in the oil industry...
CUE is positioned with a good spread between all the Oil stages...
Low downside risk with this stock...
what a hummer this is going to be... Maari has been 30 years in the making...Manaia 40 years in the making...
later

.^sc


----------



## oldblue (18 July 2008)

This morning's NZ "Dominion Post", in reporting that the Momoho well is being abandoned ( NZOG/Genesis/Origin )

"The drilling rig will be released next week and will move on to the Todd Energy and OMV Maari field."

No mention of CUE's interest but we know it's there! Looks to be on schedule for first oil in September.


----------



## oldblue (18 July 2008)

A nice bounce in the CUE shareprice today - one and a half cents or about 7% - against the run of play!


----------



## Shrewd Crude (19 July 2008)

Old Blue,
this has only just begun....
Im so excited about this, Ive thought about putting my whole portfolio on CUE and that is saying something from me...
We will be sharing great performance from this stock...
theres little downside on a fallout from Cobra as Ensoc handover will push SP up as market catches onto development drilling and first production in September...
yeahhh harrrghh...
catch you around...

.^sc


----------



## oldblue (31 July 2008)

A bit later than expected but Origin have announced today that they expect to release the rig from Momoho next week. It will then move on to Maari!
First oil now expected around the end of October, according to yesterday's drilling report.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (6 August 2008)

Hey Oldblue and team,

been a while since i was last in, just sitting and waiting...............SP looks to have plenty of support above 20 cents.

Cobra 1 seems like its got some potential. This has been a strange one but i feel more confident by the day that it is going to yeild a positive result. I can't imagine they would put in so much time and effort otherwise.

Looking forward to October, that should be a very intersting month for us.


JW


----------



## treefrog (7 August 2008)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Hey Oldblue and team,
> 
> been a while since i was last in, just sitting and waiting...............SP looks to have plenty of support above 20 cents.
> 
> :




Market Depth 
BUY 
Number Quantity Price 
1 25,000 0.210 
4 185,000 0.205 
4 105,600 0.200 
1 102,564 0.195 
4 169,350 0.190 
2 30,000 0.185 
4 70,000 0.180 
1 10,000 0.175 
1 50,000 0.170 
1 75,000 0.165 
  SELL 
 Price Quantity Number 
0.215 232,954 2 
0.220 118,000 4 
0.225 160,613 2 
0.230 210,500 3 
0.235 106,134 5 
0.240 71,450 3 
0.245 60,750 1 
0.250 37,913 3 
0.260 90,000 2 
0.270 50,000 1 
   Last traded time  
 11:03:37 

23 buyers for 822,514 units  35 sellers for 1,538,384 units  

frogs aren't as confident as rabbits on this - oil headed south and some predictions as low as $80 on this down leg won't help the little oilers: value is there on the likes of CUE and MOS though - more a question of the extent and timing of the sector downleg


----------



## Shrewd Crude (7 August 2008)

Hey tree frog...
CUE will still perform even if two things happen (which are likely)...
DOW 9000.... and Oil US 95 per barrel.... CUE will still perfrom...
Maari reserves are most likely to increase 50-75%... but could ultimately increase 100%... which will net CUE 5 million barrels... add in the existing 2p Oil, 2P gas... PNG assets...
current revenues.. (4 million per month approx)...
first maari production in Oct...
http://www.sharetrader.co.nz/showthread.php?t=5040&page=17
this link will help....

.^sc


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (7 August 2008)

Hey Treefrog,

its been a while.................looking forward to seeing how your prediction goes.

I dont think you can pluck out the market depth for buy and sell and add them togeether to give a true reflection of the support or lack there of it for a share. You need to consider those traders who are waiting on the sidelines and who will either buy in or sell out once their price is triggered.

I base my statement that there is plenty of support above 20 cents on the fact that each time it pushes toward that figure it rebounds. 

Oil has risen such a tremendous amount over the last year a correction was ineivtible, i'd say healthy.

Nothing to worry about with Cue while oil is above $75.00 a barrel, even at $55.00 a barrel we are easily profitable. At any price above $100.00 a barrel it is money for jam.

Cue is setting up for its best 12 months. I will confidently go on the record to claim that the share price will be above current levels this time next year. Hell, i am so confident, if you are game we can put a slab of beer on it right now!!!!

If you truely think Cue will be below the current price this time next year let me know and the bet is on.

You should carefully look at the up coming drilling and production program before you make this bet because i think after you read through it you may have a different opinion.

Remember i bought my shares for 12.5 cents and if you go back through my posts you will see my plan was to hold the bulk until at least the end of 2008. I still believe this plan will provide me with a very hasome profit, i may even hold to mid 2009, need to wait and see how things go.

JW


----------



## treefrog (8 August 2008)

Shrewd Crude said:


> Hey tree frog...
> CUE will still perform even if two things happen (which are likely)...
> DOW 9000.... and Oil US 95 per barrel.... CUE will still perfrom...
> Maari reserves are most likely to increase 50-75%... but could ultimately increase 100%... which will net CUE 5 million barrels... add in the existing 2p Oil, 2P gas... PNG assets...
> ...




hi sc,
I am not currently in CUE (awaiting market indecission atm) after a profitable run down.
I check both fundamentals and technicals before trading (long or short).
Have picked up a few guidelines along the way though:
1. nothing is a sure bet - just have to look at CUE's own sp over the last few years to confirm that (attached)
2. never trade when emotive 
3. always fill out both sides of the assessment sheet before totalling the points
wrt the 'con side of the ledger atm 
the market is very nervous and even very good ann's aren't doing much for the smalls
technically CUE is back to support of a very volatile uptrend line - the last downleg of 76% is not normally healthy but, there is good support at 18c if current doesn't hold.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (8 August 2008)

Hey tree frog...
thanks...
I have looked in depth at CUE and been in and out for around 5 years...
CUE have spend the best part of a decade to get to this point, and the best part of 3 decades to get to the point of first maari production after first discovery in 1983...
I have studied the positives and negatives...

The only negatives I can find---> market risk...
-> oil prices expected to fall...(but trend up over the medium term)
There is a bit of soverign risk in INDO, and abit of risk with maari as Oil needs to be heated up...
The soverign risks are heavily diversified as CUE has a great asset base across Australisia NZ, PNG, Indo...
CUE is well diversified between production, development (more weighting to development stage), exploration, and appraisal... CUE really has it all, with the asset base, great management team...
CUE also has the greatest list of savvy Joint Venture partners, that I can see for a small oiler on the market..
going off current market info CUE will be 50cents down the line, we just got to be patient in the mean time...
you are right though, nothing is a sure bet...
This is as close to a sure bet without actually being one that I can see on the entire market (bar market risk)....
thanks...
.....
Please post negatives if you have them...
I would be very interested to see them....

.^sc


----------



## treefrog (8 August 2008)

Shrewd Crude said:


> Hey tree frog...
> thanks...
> I have looked in depth at CUE and been in and out for around 5 years...
> CUE have spend the best part of a decade to get to this point, and the best part of 3 decades to get to the point of first maari production after first discovery in 1983...
> ...




SC - your handle on this share's fundamentals and prospective health into the future appears sound.
I did not mean to infer I had other negatives in that specific bucket but more the technicals and the general market sentiment atm which makes it hard for immediate headway without some exceptional and sustained good news. The positives you summarise are already factored in by the market but probably not appreciated by many small bit players.
trading volume for the recent slide is very low indicating the few that are trading are bailing but most are just holding.
today: Volume 198,269;Trades 9; Value $42,628 

cheers


----------



## Shrewd Crude (9 August 2008)

> tree frog-The positives you summarise are already factored in by the market




They cant possibly be, because CUEs future revenue stream is worth multiples on the current SP...
Manaia is a very good bet to increase reserves....
Im just concerned about the markets in general... and I know how easily things could be taken away...
CUE has held up well in the past...
Bar big market corrections-> this stock can really only go one way...
even with Oil sub $100
bye for now...

.^sc


----------



## treefrog (9 August 2008)

Shrewd Crude said:


> Bar big market corrections-> this stock can really only go one way...
> even with Oil sub $100




arh!! see, there is a significant qualification.
Of course the market has already factored in the known positives - it may not, in the view of optimistic CUE holders have got it right but the market is never wrong as it is always judge jury and executioner when it comes to what we get for our shares - there is no market appeals court!
Back in mid Aprtil 'til mid May we had CUE rocketing north on pretty much the same positives as you still highlight.
But the market has decided that all that gain should be given back, mostly I suspect on the negatives in the significant slippage of first oil from Marri and the turn in crude prices.
Lets assume that first oil from Maari slips further; the world oil price also keeps dropping and just one other of the CUE expected positives (there are many at risk) also comes up just a little short of expectations.
Do you the CUE's price would hold, rise or fall??
Personally I would then not be so keen to buy at that support level of 18c I pointed out above.
cheerz


----------



## Shrewd Crude (11 August 2008)

> tree frog-
> 1)arh!! see, there is a significant qualification.
> Of course the market has already factored in the known positives -
> 
> ...




Hey tree frog, I love debating and to me it looks like you really dont understand CUE very well, or at least the process of re-rating from development through to production....
Let me answer some of your queries..

1)No the market has not factored in the known positives...
CUE is heavily in Development stage which has cash thirsty capital expenditure requirements through multiple developing projects... infact NZO is the perfect company to model CUE off as they are so similar in so many ways (but CUE is around 1 year behind)... When CUE moves further into production stage then it will re-rate accordingly, infact its looking that good (on all aspects of the company profile-exploration, Manaia appraisal looks sure thing tie in, development, and current production ) that the stock  will start to re-rate before 1st maari production...
The Deal of CUE's NWS (MEO farmin) is worth 10's of millions of dollars to CUE in terms of free carried costs and Seismics costs carried by MEO... SP did not run at all...(Beach free carry also)...

2) in the short term of course the market can be wrong... that is why CUE is so undervalued... it is my job to find Oilers which are undervalued at that time... this is how I make my money... 
If the market was never wrong (in the short term), then the return on any investment would be Just the expected return....
in the short term few reasons could dampen the SP including a Large seller (which over time gets pushed aside by the herd)...
In the short term market sentiment can reduce buying behaviour (which wont happen for long as this stock will perform in any market)...

3)Back in April the SP ran, and pulled back... The fact that it ran gives every indication that the strong fundamentals of this company are there, they wont go away...they will just simmer away and then kabaam...

4)As you know Crude prices fell a whopping 5 bucks over the weekend..
CUE opened up half a cent, and remains flat for the day...
As I said, this company will still perform with DOW at 9k and Barrels at $90

5)Maari first production is very very unlikely to slip much further as handover on Ensoc is imminent, FPSO is in place, just waiting to drill the development wells and put them into production... the only real delay could come from weather delay, of technical problems... Both cant be ruled out....
The delay in that would not hold the project back for 6 months or anything...

6)CUE is very unlikely to ever hit 18cents ever again, perhaps its only shot of doing that is if we get a DOW falling over 1000 points in one day (within the next month)...
therefore, it wont be CUE specific..
it will be market specific and all stocks will fall...
therefore holding CUE is a good bet...

I heard Peter Strachan said Zeus could add 80cents to CUEs SP...
This could be one dollar by years end, with low downside risk..
OCT  ZEUS, Spikey Beach and first maari production...
30 cents looking very very likely by November..
I have over half my portfolio on CUE...
best aussie oiler I can see on the entire market...

As for the next while, its all about the re-rate from development stage into production stage... The high profile, large revenues on a forward looking basis will take care of the SP, and add in a few wells for free...
that is the payoff... the market has a delayed reaction...
thanks...

.^sc


----------



## Shrewd Crude (11 August 2008)

I also picked CUE in the monthly Share picking competition...
Im sitting 18th out of seventy something entrants...
Hummm....

.^sc


----------



## treefrog (11 August 2008)

nothing new there SC. 
CUE is holding at 21c on very low volumes and there is not much indication of where it wants to go atm. Possibly it is holding there as the result of some orchestrated ramping (no names = no pack drill).
But I wonder if we can glean a little if we glance at CUE's partner in Maari ie HZN - MC $260m (c.f. Cue of $135m) they hold a 10% interest (CUE 5%).
The companies appear quite similar in many respects and we might therefore expect them to track proportional share prices. Indeed they have been until the last two weeks when HZN has pretty much "tanked" from its 39c level to 31c
The 5 month (likely) delay in Maari appears to be starting to seriously affect cashflows as HZN has found it necessary to chase extra finance. 
So what do HZN holders know that they continue to bail? Probably tossing in the probability that after waiting, and waiting, more delays may run well into next year with technical dificulties (heating) causing low production rates, and further cash flow negatives. Or maybe something entirely different.
.........and my point?? 
1. CUE is no sure thing
2. nice ramp SC - tad long winded though


----------



## Shrewd Crude (12 August 2008)

*Oil down again....*

Tree frog,
I will leave this thread now...
I will let CUE's Share performance speak for itself...
I will not be blamed for manipulating the SP...
This is going to be steady as she goes over the next few weeks/ month...
until then...
Luck to yah...

.^sc


----------



## Trader Paul (13 August 2008)

Hi folks,

CUE ..... if you think it's bad now ... maybe check on it tomorrow 13082008,
especially, if it breaks down through key support, at 20.5 cents ... and again,
later this month, around 28082008, as we see 2 strongly negative cycles 
move in on CUE ..... will be alert for a low around that time.

Next round of positive time cycles and the first sign of recovery for CUE
is expected, around 26-29092008 ..... 

October 2008 should be a good month for CUE, especially around 
09-13102008 and 28-29102008, with a negative cycle between,
expected on 23102008.

November 2008 should be also positive for CUE, in the first 3 weeks,
but from 21112008-to-month's end, we expect to see three (3)
significant and negative time cycles in play.

December 2008 - Expecting minor and positive news from CUE,
around 15-16122008.

January 2009 ... significant and positive cycle 08012009.

February 2009 ... positive spotlight on CUE, on 23-24022008.

More later.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## oldblue (29 August 2008)

CUE have announced new exploration acreage adjacent to the Maari/Manaia fields with plans to drill next year.

Looks promising!


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (29 August 2008)

Yep, management are gradually building this company and surely it can not be long now until the broader market begin to pile into this stock.

I am still holding long, just too many good things to come n the next 12 months.

It will be good to get the results of the liquid found in Cobra, i know it is oil but i wonder if it is a significant find?

I have been waiting for it to dip to 20 cents so i can soak up a few more but i dont think it is going to get there, might have to bite the bullet soon and buy some at 21.5 or higher or i might miss out.

Anyway, i am still very excited about the upcoming exploration and production program.

JW


----------



## oldblue (1 September 2008)

CUE result out.
 Revenue up 302% to $38.8m, Net Profit at $11.7m, much improved from last year's substantial loss.
Although only about 2c per share, it's a  better result than I was expecting, benefitting from the rise in the PoO, of course.
Next year should show good revenue from Maari, due to come on stream shortly.


----------



## oldblue (5 September 2008)

Wellington's DominionPost reports this morning that " ... the partners in the Maari field have been waiting many weeks for a "window" of a few days of good weather to shift  the rig to Maari and drill eight wells. "
Not too long now!


----------



## oldblue (5 September 2008)

Horizon Oil joins hunt for offshore bonanza 
By JAMES WEIR - The Dominion Post | Friday, 05 September 2008

Email a Friend | Printable View | Have Your Say Related Links
 Subscribe to Archivestuff
 Have your say

Advertisement
AdvertisementAustralian exploration company Horizon Oil is joining the hunt for a potentially 100 million-barrel oilfield off Taranaki at the Matariki prospect.


Horizon is taking a 25 per cent stake in the permit area that includes Matariki, which is about 20 kilometres south of the 50 million-barrel Maari field, in which Horizon has a 10 per cent stake.

Horizon took the stake through a farm-in deal with Todd Energy, the operator of the permit. Todd said two years ago that Matariki could hold up to 100 million barrels of oil, and the Moki sands would be the main target for drilling.

Horizon will earn its share by paying for 37.5 per cent of the first well to be drilled, probably on the Matariki prospect, possibly in the middle of next year.

Another Australian company, Cue Energy, took a 20 per cent stake recently in exchange for funding 30 per cent of Matariki's cost. Neither Horizon nor Todd could be reached for comment on the expected cost of drilling, but others in the industry say an offshore well would cost an average of US$40 million (NZ$58 million).

Matariki is in a permit area about 50km offshore in 70 metres to 100 metres of water.

Horizon said the prospective structures in the exploration permit area 38494 were "generally similar to Maari" with the same shallow reservoir targets and an expected drilling depth of 2000m.

The nearby Pike and Paua "leads" have been covered by a 3D seismic survey, and that information will be reprocessed with the possibility that they could be drilled too. The plan is to drill Matariki at the end of the Maari development drilling programme, and the Manaia appraisal well.

However, the partners in the Maari field have been waiting many weeks for a "window" of a few days of good weather to shift the rig to Maari and drill eight wells. Austrian oil giant OMV has a 69 per cent stake in Maari, Horizon holds 10 per cent, Todd 16 per cent and Cue 5 per cent. OMV would not comment, but it is believed a drilling rig costs about US$500,000 a day.

Meanwhile, L&M Petroleum has agreed to buy into Perth-based Salinas Energy's San Joaquin Basin oil prospect drilling programme in southern California. It will have a right to 20 per cent of a portfolio of leads, with the first well planned to test the Osso Bucco prospect, with a target 18 million barrels of light oil and gas.


----------



## oldblue (6 September 2008)

Horizon's presentation to the Good Oil Conference is available on their website. Interesting stuff but the mildly disappointing thing from CUE's perspective is that first production from Maari is now not expected until November.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (8 September 2008)

Hey Blue,

Hows things?

Interestingly, have you seen the market depth recently, sellers are drying up and buyers are loaded on 20.5, 21 & 21.5. Read what you will into it but the numbers are becoming disproportionate. looks like a classic squeeze to me and with that sort of pressure surely the price will increase?

I hear what you are saying that it is a little disapointing about the delay to Maari but i am not too fussed about it, another month or two for me is nothing in the scheme of things, i've waited this long and a little longer is no problem.

Nearly October Blue and we have Spikey and Zeus to look forward to.

JW - just relaxing and waitng for it all to happen - loving life on the Gold Coast..........
 Yep, pretty happy with things.....................


----------



## Shrewd Crude (14 September 2008)

If you look at the graph on the left hand side we have the 1970 well Maui-4 --> drilling of the structure manaia...
As you can see the well was not drilled in the most optimal location which resulted in smaller discoveries in the moki sands and in the Kapuni formation...
Next year the JV is proposing redrilling the same structure updip, (perhaps 600 meters to the North of Maui-4) and we will have a SURE thing tie into Maari facilities which will result in total recoverable reserves increasing 2Million net to CUE...(currently 3million 2P oil reserves---->will be 5m 2p...)
The main field is only developing the Moki Formation at first, and that too has upside in the Mangahewa Formation (kapuni) and the M2a sands... It was previously thought that the Kapuni sands were not economical enough to extract so further testing of these zones will take place throughout the Maari production program in an effort to increase reserves to 100million barrels recoverable...
Matariki is also exciting because it is targeting the same sands as in this well so we have a good shot at a new fairway and a big future in this region....
...
Between this and low risk re-entry of Bariweka (120BCF- 2P to CUE wow)...
Jeruk two wells 09...
zeus and spikey... (gamble)...
and the recent success at Cobra, we have the making of a 50c share next year (on the downside)....even if oil falls and DOW falls to 9k...
These stranded assets of ours in PNG are stranded no more with the OSH LNG project going to takeoff and we are going to go on a ride with our extensive long term Gas Assets in the region...

Cash Maple-as for Cash Maple (120BCF 2P net to CUE)...Currently Coogee is reprocessing the existing Onnia 3d seismic survery over Cash Maple which will allow the JV to remap the field using updated info... this will take the rest of the year... then they will finalise development through either Floating LNG, or Methanol, or compressed natural Gas... and hopefully in 2010 a well...

CUE has better assets than New Zealand Oil and Gas (NZO) and its market cap is something like 4 to 5 times bigger than ours......
... everything I have said is a fact...
there you go...no ramp... 
this is a screaming buy and now just waiting for Weather to Clear so production wells can start drilling at Maari...

.^sc


----------



## Shrewd Crude (14 September 2008)

im over 50% of my wealth in CUE as of about 6 to 8 weeks ago...
21.6 cent average...
Zeus and Spikey coming soon...
costs predominately covered....(so effective free carrys)...
30cents in November...
later...

.^sc


----------



## oldblue (14 September 2008)

Hi SC.
Nice post! As a matter of interest, where did the graphics come from? Doesn't seem to be included in CUE's latest presentation to recent Good Oil Conference.

Cheers


----------



## Shrewd Crude (14 September 2008)

If I can remember where I got the graphics from?
CUE bought their 5% stake off a company called Delta... I found it somewhere on a Delta presentation...
If you google CUE, and Maari, and Delta you will find it after enough trial and errors... ive just had this info sitting on my computer for quite some time...
I also found some other real good info on other presentations (and I surmarised it here a few pages back in a long winded post)....

theres quite abit of old existing data from Maari (before the development go ahead) which is on the net... its all easily available...

All the JV's have been very very conservative with Maari reserves (apart from HZN, which has suggested up to 87m barrels recoverable)....

CUE initially bought their 5% stake in Maari for only a couple of bucks per barrel, ($2.68US off memory)... but cost increases have seen this rise dramatically...
All this will be offset by reserves increasing close to 100%...(potential in the main field, and sure thing at manaia)....
Currently in the 2P 50.1 million barrel reserves--->the only thing the JV are currently developing in the Maari Moki sands...
we have alot of upside from Manaia, M2a main field, Kapuni zone in the main field (gas cap)....
...
Bariweka is also low risk... (09 well)...
Kimu is lower risk... well at some stage....
most of our assets are already discovered and just need an appraisal well before development can go ahead... we are sitting on large gas assets, some of which will take time to produce....
OSH LNG Is likely to go into production in 2013, so its abit of a long term hold for that...
but thats just the next stage of growth after Maari production, oyong gas production, manaia oil production (low risk), wortel gas production, and a bunch of wells (some appraisal and some exploration between now and then)

With two wells planned for Jeruk next year, we could see a revival in that project too...(which is currently the same sort of size as Maari)...

.^sc


----------



## oldblue (14 September 2008)

Thanks, SC.
Yes, that Google is a marvellous gadget! After a false start following Delta Oil and Gas ( not related as far as I can tell ) I discovered the source of CUE's 5% Maari stake.
Purchased from Delta Oil Taranaki Pty Ltd, a subsidiary of Delta Oilfield Developments Ltd which in turn was owned equally by Carpenter Pacific Resources NL and Westgold Resources NL. Delta had originally purchased from OMV AG.
All ancient history now and a bit beside the point but proves your point that there is a lot of info out there if one is prepared to dig.

Disc: Holding CUE and hoping for some settled weather off the Taranaki coast.


----------



## oldblue (24 September 2008)

Still waiting for that window in the weather!
Gale northerlies currently off the Taranaki coast so we may have to wait a little longer. 
Our man on the spot in Nelson reported a couple of days ago that the rig was still in port there.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (24 September 2008)

thanks for your post---> Old Blue,
My sources say the same thing...
I will post as soon as I hear anything...
recent Market announcement said October...
got to be patient over the next month...
very exciting...

.^sc


----------



## Shrewd Crude (24 September 2008)

Heres the news... its abit outdated, but still pretty accurate...
October huh... thats like a week away... 



UPDATE 1-NZ Maari oilfield delayed; OMV opens Asia trade base

26 Aug 2008 - 19:41

(Adds details on Singapore office)

By Maryelle Demongeot

SINGAPORE, Aug 26 (Reuters) - Bad weather has delayed the startup of New Zealand's 35,000 barrels per day (bpd) Maari oilfield to October from August, an official with field operator OMV said on Tuesday.

Austrian oil and gas company OMV has opened its first trading office in Singapore to market Maari crude, but the field's startup has again been delayed from initial plans for production to start in March or April this year, the head of the new office said.

"Because of bad weather, production has been delayed," said Dan Eng, managing director of the OMV marketing office in the city-state. Upstream developments regularly start later than forecast.

Maari will yield a light sweet crude, with an estimated American Petroleum Institute gravity of 34.6 and a low-sulphur content of around 0.09 percent.

The Maari oilfield is estimated to have recoverable reserves of around 50 million barrels. It is located off the South Taranaki coast and oil will be produced via a Floating Production Storage and Offloading vessel.

Maari is New Zealand's second major oilfield to come onstream since July 2007, when the Tui field started and briefly rose to 43,000 bpd.

Tui's output has already fallen and is expected to average around 25,000 bpd in the financial year ending June 2009, even as the field's reserves were raised to 50.1 million barrels earlier this year.

OMV's Singapore office will be the company's first trading base in Asia, which could also help it market its other equity crudes, such as from Libya, where it produced about 32,000 bpd last year.

The company is in the process of hiring staff and expects a small team of two to three people to start with, Eng said.

OMV holds a 69 percent operating interest in the Maari field, with Australia's Horizon oil with 10 percent, New Zealand's Todd Energy (16 percent) and Cue Taranaki Pty (5 percent) holding the remaining stakes.

.^sc


----------



## Shrewd Crude (30 September 2008)

DOW falls 770 points and CUE down half a cent to 18.5cents...
this is incredible...
Hey... CUE have extensive proven gas assets of 298 BCF (2P) worth 1.5 Billion dollars at a measley $5AUS per thousand cubic foot, fact...
diversified gas assets at that...

3 million barrels of proven oil, likely to boom to 5 million with Manaia (previously explained)...
and three projects drilling from next month... this is going to be bigger than big... exploration and appraisal upside to assets worth billions for a 110-120 million market cap...
watch out...

.^sc


----------



## Shrewd Crude (3 October 2008)

aahhhhh....
CUE looked so good today...
Dow was down over 300 points... big down market day...
buyers strong at 17.5... SP spent the whole day flat or up, apart from the last 10 mintues...
next month/late this month we have three projects where drilling starting...
This is the beginning of a journey that has been in motion for 25 years...
large revenues coming...

.^sc


----------



## sagitar (4 October 2008)

SC, I'd love to share your enthusiasm! I hold as well (but only a small parcel) but given all the exciting projects they have going, nothing is going to stop the 'big bear' market from swallowing up minnows like CUE, at least for the short term.  

I'm going to put in a huge buy order in when it reaches my buy target of 13.5c. ;-)


----------



## Shrewd Crude (4 October 2008)

Hey sagitar--> 13.5c wont happen unless DOW falls 2500 points in one day... and not with Maari development wells spudding soon, and Zeus and Spikey... and 1.5 billion dollars worth of gas assets at a very conservative $5 per MCF... We will get a rally, and hopefully a little buffer so markets can only take profits away... roll out the red carpet...
a poster named elyob, said on another forumn that Zeus is now due to spud around the 15th of this month and not at the end of the month, due to "The Songa Venus well completion of Ichthys North-1 on its offshore rig schedule approx 11/10/08".. and then four days to move on site and spud for Zeus...
less than two weeks away...
this would make sense with the solid Fridays trading (apart from the last 10 minutes of the day)...

.^sc


----------



## oldblue (4 October 2008)

Hi SC
Now if only that gale off the Taranaki/Wellington coast would get lost we might get Maari underway!


----------



## Shrewd Crude (4 October 2008)

Hey oldblue...
Had there been no weather delays, we would have had production by now... and we would be sitting above 20cents... I totally misread the weather situation at the time of investment...
Oh well... happy to be in this stock because id be down more had I held others... 21.6c to 17c... with DOW down 2200k (guess) and Oil prices down 30-40 bucks since investment...
thats pretty good going considering other amazing stocks like AWE, and NZO, and BPT, and AZA falling through the roof...
less than two weeks for Zeus... yeeeaarrrgghhh hhhaharrrggghhh...

.^sc


----------



## oldblue (4 October 2008)

Yes, Shrewdy, CUE has held up pretty well compared to its peers. Mind you, I think its got a lot going for it compared with some of them, not the least of which is its two major shareholders - and I don't mean you and me!
Just a pity about the spring equinoxial gales in this part of the world. I think the original timetable would have had the work done before now. But that's just too bad and we're patient people, n'est pas ? ( or something).


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (6 October 2008)

Hi guys,

SP has come off loads recently, too good an opportunity for me to pass up.

Hey Blue, remember i sold off 80,000 a while ago 40,000@ 27.5 cents and 40,000 at 25.5 cents well.....................i have been patiently biding my time and..................

I've been buying today at 17.5 cents, love it. I am moving more cash into the Etrade account today and hoping the price gets smashed again before Friday so i can pick up some more. 

Happy to pay 17.5 cents but if they are will ing to give them to me cheaper i will gladly take them off their hands..................

As i have said before, it is a strange game this share market business and you got to buy them low so you can sell them back high.


JW, laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (6 October 2008)

You got to love it, down to 16 cents....................!!!

****, i can't believe it, i will be getting some bargains later this week when my funds clear in te Etrade account.

Sellers are pouring in, could be some margin calls getting taken out.

TIME TO FEEL THE PAIN!!!!

I'd say it is desperate funds mangers and superannuation funds managers selling out because people are changing their asset spread from shares into cash, hell i have done that myself so i dont blame them.

I would never leave the management of my money to those financial clowns, they will lose every cent. The poor devils in the super scheme i am in are just losing there money hand overfist and the most ironic thing is that they are charging them for the pleasure of it. Thank god my super is safe in cash.

Lets hope she pushes lower by the end of the week so JW can buy some more.

JW - Ohhhh yer baby


----------



## oldblue (6 October 2008)

Hi JW.

You're one brave wabbit!
I still like CUE and anticipate a series of good news stories in the next couple of months but this market is too soft for me at present. But when it turns back up!
Still waiting for that window in the weather to get the Maari drill underway. Great day today but the forecast for the rest of the week is for more gusty to gale northerlies for the west coast of the lower North Island.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (6 October 2008)

I am a brave wabbit, she's fine Blue, i am cashed up at present and looking to take some extra positions.

Picked up 11,200 today @ 17.5 cents and currenty trying to buy a further 40,000 @ 15.5 cents.

I have transferred a heap more money into the Etrade account yesterday and today but waiting for it to clear.

Got a big wad of cash coming my way in February next year as well and will buy more again if they drop.

The way i see it is that when everyone else is selling you should be buying and vise versa. Its all my own money so under no pressure to sell by margin or other reason.

I did well last time at 12 cents and i am confident of weathering the storm and coming out of this mess in good shape also.

Time will tell and i reckon we have at least a year of turbulance before this thing begin to blow over but in the mean time i will be buying and restocking the protfolio.

If it all goes pear shaped i'll just have to spend more time at the beach on the Gold Coast.

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (7 October 2008)

You little beauty Blue, America got smashed last night, oil is also down.

Dropped my buy at 15.5 cents down from 40,000 to 12,000 an put in similar buys at 15 & 14.5, some of the cash has cleared.

Holly hell, at this rate i might even be able to average a second load of shares at average of 12 cents again................bring it on.

I shall just keep buying small parcels all the way down. Who knows, i might be buying them at less than 10cents by the end of the month, who would have ever guessed?

JW


----------



## oldblue (7 October 2008)

I see that a poster on another forum has noted that a >3 day window is expected, commencing  around Friday this week. May see a " shipping movement " soon!


----------



## Shrewd Crude (7 October 2008)

I hope so oldblue,
we are getting savaged here due to a lack of company activity...
This has been a disaster of a delay with maari....
Im going to hold CUE all the way because we will survive market failure, and we will therefore perform, on the otherside...
with a shot at performing in the not too distant future...

.^sc


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (7 October 2008)

They are giving away to me Blue, got 12,000@ 15.5, 14,000 @ 15 & 14,000 @ 14.5

Looking for America and Oil to get flogged tonight and i'll be back tomorrow after the blood bath buying more, hopefully at 13 cents.

Account is cashed up and funds have cleared.

Bring on the blood bath..................

Hey Shrewd, dont worry mate, you just got to sit on your hands for a few months.

JW


----------



## oldblue (7 October 2008)

Remarkable recovery this arvo ( so far ) with the ASX200 almost square on the day and some of the leaders actually showing green!
You may have made some astute CUE buys there, JW!


----------



## Shrewd Crude (7 October 2008)

I dont have to sit on my hands Jessica...
Im thinking about selling my other positions and going 'all In'
apart from a few delays and market risk, there are no mistakes to be made..
Good stuff JW for making some good buys, and disclosing it...

.^sc


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (7 October 2008)

Thanks guys, pretty chuffed with myself. Its like walking into your favorite store and everything is on sale at half price.

Yer, no one knows what tomorrow will bring but at 15 cents i don't see too much down side risk. Todd Peroleum is locked in at 22 cents and i think from memory SPC's average was about 21 cents so at 15 cents thats a 25% discount to the two largest share holders.

I think Oil could drop further but considering costs to get it out of the ground are about $50 - $80 a barrel i dont think the Saudis will let it drop too far or let it stay below $90 for too long. Why would you, i'd just tighten up the gate valves for a few months or do some maintenance, no need to give it away. They have proven they can get $100 a barrel.

I also heard that below $100 a barrel the tar sands becomes unprofitable?

Hey Shrewd, i did exactly that, i am now 100% back in CUE. Sold off my URL shares Monday at a 45% loss. Luckily for me i had only purchased 193,000 but i decided to put that money on a producer rather than a could/might/trying to be copper producer (URL).

Also, before i made the URL error i had creamed off some profits on GCR, CUE & AGO otherwise that would have been very painful.

See what tonight brings in the USA, if she goes pear shaped again i will most certainly be buying again. Got a pending order for 12,000 in @ 14.5 cents.

Let ya know how i go.......................

JW


----------



## Shrewd Crude (7 October 2008)

Jessica,
Ive been watching HZN fall through the roof (Maari JV parner)...
so I decided to have another look at the stock...and wow...
Boy, at these prices this could be a very good switch play, after Zeus and Spikey, over at CUE...
CUE is 100.8 Million dollar MCAP...
HZN 168 million dollar MCAP...
and HZN have a whopping 15 Million barrels of oil as reserves (2p) ... and big upside resources...and is on track to push close to 9000-10,000 BOPD in 2010...HZN hold 10% of Maari... and CUE 5%....
Im going to have a serious think over the next few months in the lead up to full field production for the CUE HZN switch...

.^sc


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (8 October 2008)

Blood on the floor in the US again last night, murdered!

Mind you, oil slightly up.

Leaving my buy in at 14.5 cemts but dropping it back to 10,000 and putting in another at 13.5 cents for 11,000 and another for 12,000 @ 12.5 cents.

I would have happily paid 17.5cents for those shares.

Hoping some margin calls get taken out at the open as panic grips the market.

I got all the time in the world for the market to recover, lets see how we go today.

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (8 October 2008)

They were not so generous today................didnt pick up any but leaving buy orders in the system for tomorrow.

If oil drops tonight and US is smashed again i might pick them up tomorrow???

Not too fussed, either they give them to me cheap or i keep the cash in the bank.

Super funds must be getting slaughtered. Thank god i am in cash!!!!

JW


----------



## treefrog (8 October 2008)

treefrog said:


> arh!! see, there is a significant qualification.
> Of course the market has already factored in the known positives - it may not, in the view of optimistic CUE holders have got it right but the market is never wrong as it is always judge jury and executioner when it comes to what we get for our shares - there is no market appeals court!
> Back in mid Aprtil 'til mid May we had CUE rocketing north on pretty much the same positives as you still highlight.
> But the market has decided that all that gain should be given back, mostly I suspect on the negatives in the significant slippage of first oil from Marri and the turn in crude prices.
> ...




ah yeah g'day to all you regular CUE rampers
how goes this 'cert' these days - I too like the 13.5c level for a bottom


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (8 October 2008)

Hey Treefrog,

Getting smashed along with the rest of the market, trousers down around our ankles. Interesting times............but, portfolio is still GREEN.

I am buying up while we are down and adding to the war chest. I am rapidly heading towards 500,000 shares at present with money in the bank.

Prepared to keep buying so long as it is not above 15 cents, mind you, a few months ago i nearly bought at 20 cents and this week i was prepared to pay 17.5cents.

Never know, if it goes lower i might be holding over a million by the end of the year. 

You must let us know if you take a position?

Wonder if SPC will re-enter the market if we dip lower or if they are happy with there current holdings?

If all else fails jut go to the beach for a few months until the dark clouds blow over and value returns to the market. So long as you hold quality stocks and do not have to sell all will be fine in the long term.

Best of luck to ya Treefrog.

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (8 October 2008)

Pre open is US is looking like they are in for another blood bath!!!

http://money.cnn.com/data/premarket/

Just need the ass to drop out of oil and the buy will ber on tomorrow for sure.


JW


----------



## Shrewd Crude (8 October 2008)

get over it tree frog... all stocks have fallen....most by more than CUE... CUE has done better than most falling oil stocks...
For the fact that the DOW has fallen 3000-4000 points and Oil has fallen 40 bucks US ans CUE is only down 6 cents is a mighty achievement in itself...
You should be giving  it up to us buddy...!
Pitty about all the delays...
Oh well... this is about to roll out...
Take care my friend...
I Hope your stocks arent falling by more than ours..

.^sc


----------



## sagitar (9 October 2008)

Shrewd Crude said:


> Hey sagitar--> 13.5c wont happen unless DOW falls 2500 points in one day... and not with Maari development wells spudding soon, and Zeus and Spikey... and 1.5 billion dollars worth of gas assets at a very conservative $5 per MCF... We will get a rally, and hopefully a little buffer so markets can only take profits away... roll out the red carpet...
> a poster named elyob, said on another forumn that Zeus is now due to spud around the 15th of this month and not at the end of the month, due to "The Songa Venus well completion of Ichthys North-1 on its offshore rig schedule approx 11/10/08".. and then four days to move on site and spud for Zeus...
> less than two weeks away...
> this would make sense with the solid Fridays trading (apart from the last 10 minutes of the day)...
> ...




SC, as I stated earler 13.5c is looking very realistic right now. Note too, gas & oil prices have dropped recently so that's not going to help prop up the sp unfortunately, let's hope it doesn't drop too far as I do also have a small interest in this stock...a punt really.
good luck


----------



## treefrog (9 October 2008)

Shrewd Crude said:


> get over it tree frog... all stocks have fallen....most by more than CUE... CUE has done better than most falling oil stocks...
> For the fact that the DOW has fallen 3000-4000 points and Oil has fallen 40 bucks US ans CUE is only down 6 cents is a mighty achievement in itself...
> You should be giving  it up to us buddy...!
> Pitty about all the delays...
> ...





Shrewd Crude said:


> Hey tree frog, ..... it looks like you really dont understand CUE very well, or at least the process of re-rating from development through to production....
> 
> 6)CUE is very unlikely to ever hit 18cents ever again, perhaps its only shot of doing that is if we get a DOW falling over 1000 points in one day (within the next month)...
> 30 cents looking very very likely by November..
> ...




SC - not at all sure what i need to get over - I pointed out the potential for CUE to reverse with reasons and that your rants were sus
In point of fact over the last 20 weeks the dow has come off 29% and CUE 48%

a sincere word of advice sc - one needs more than testosterone to trade markets successfully

cheers


----------



## Shrewd Crude (9 October 2008)

Tree frog,
I dont think you understand me...
This has been/and will be in the top 5 worst market crashes of all time, and all you can do is come here and say I told you so...
What has happened is totally unrelated to CUE, and you make it sound as though its totally related to CUE....
You have totally missed the point....
Go look at how other stocks have performed?......
CUE has done very well...
I only started tipping this stock when it was around 22cents... And you have gone and used the 20week height of CUE's chart...
Dont be silly mate...
Give it up to us that CUE has not fallen so much...
have some respect in these difficult times...
im so excited... we survive, we perform... simple really...

.^sc


----------



## treefrog (9 October 2008)

Shrewd Crude said:


> Tree frog,
> I dont think you understand me...
> What has happened is totally unrelated to CUE, and you make it sound as though its totally related to CUE....




rubbish! what I said could happen:
1) oil price drop is a general market factor,
2)  but delay to production is very company specific.
You should take a few hours and re-read your previous ramps crude.
make no mistake about how the market views delay - time is money and almost always the share price is punished proportionally.
20weeks is around the time the market started factoring in the increased risk


----------



## sagitar (9 October 2008)

SC, no one is bagging you nor saying 'I told you so', just that we all want to be open-minded and looking objectively not only at the company's financial profile and prospects, but at the overall the market conditions, both nationally and globally. Fundamentally, most if not almost all stocks are trading way under their fundamental values. Things will turn around in the long term, but making technical predictions as to where the price may head in the shorter term is perfectly acceptable in my opinion.   Keep up the good work though - we're all here to make money (at least one day we will)...laugh 

cheers
S


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (9 October 2008)

No luck for me today, buy orders remain in the market...................maybe tomorrow being the last day of the week will force a few hands to sell so they are not holding postions over the weekend?

Looking for oil to drift lower tonight and the DOW to come off a little more, that would be helpful.

Hopefully CUE will not make any announcements tomorrow regarding Maari?

Best of luck to everyone.

JW - looking forward to the weekend and a big party Friday night


----------



## Shrewd Crude (9 October 2008)

> tree frog-rubbish! what I said could happen:
> 1) oil price drop is a general market factor,
> 2) but delay to production is very company specific.
> You should take a few hours and re-read your previous ramps crude.
> ...




rubbish back at you...
1) when Oil was going ballistic oil stocks were not rising as they were being torn between falling markets and rising oil prices, effectively only going sideways....... 

2) yes the delay is company specific, but had the sharemarkets not crashed, then the stock would have been stable as... Its been delayed and delayed like you would not believe, so its not as if its company specific due to the markets taking to it, and that it would not have fallen otherwise...
rubbish....

Tree Frog, I have read this thread... My facts and research are very accurate... Manaia is a sure thing... Gas assets are worth 1.5 billion dollars at 5 per MCF... Maari reserves are likely to be closer to 100 million than to 50m million... Maari has substantial upside... Zeus is coming, and maybe next week...spikey beach late oct... the great thing is that this company has appraisal wells which are predominately low risk...
Oh well buddy... the company is still waiting to roll out... no big deal...
The assets are great and its a diverisfied mixture of exploration, appraisal, development and production...
if you dont understand, then you dont understand...
dont blame me

.^sc


----------



## treefrog (10 October 2008)

Shrewd Crude said:


> Tree Frog, I have read this thread... My facts and research are very accurate...




if you have re-read the thread you will see i have never disputed your research and statement of the facts crude, but cautioned on your interpretation of them and your insistance on how the market must see them and respond: on this you appear to get a fair bit quite wrong.

let me pose to you yet another possibility following your assertion that CUE cannot fall to 13.5c
suppose just one significant shareholder gets cold feet or has a personal or financial issue that requires them to sell a significant portion of their holdings - I am not talking here of millions of shares, but say a sell of 300,000 - what would the share price have fallen to tonight if that had happened on close?? right! 13c
and what if that had been 500,000?? right! 12c
and do you think that would have spooked the market on CUE? quite possibly.
see, it is not reality to expect the market to only do one thing and the current market trend is down - has been all this year


----------



## oldblue (10 October 2008)

It would be a pity if the tone on this thread were to deteriorate from its current feisty level into something less friendly.
I value the contributions of all current posters - we need all points of view in these " interesting times".


----------



## seasprite (10 October 2008)

treefrog said:


> if you have re-read the thread you will see i have never disputed your research and statement of the facts crude, but cautioned on your interpretation of them and your insistance on how the market must see them and respond: on this you appear to get a fair bit quite wrong.
> 
> let me pose to you yet another possibility following your assertion that CUE cannot fall to 13.5c
> suppose just one significant shareholder gets cold feet or has a personal or financial issue that requires them to sell a significant portion of their holdings - I am not talking here of millions of shares, but say a sell of 300,000 - what would the share price have fallen to tonight if that had happened on close?? right! 13c
> ...




I agree , those that had bought in NZ at NZ$0.08 prior to CUE delisting there and transferred their holdings pretty much made a currency gain and can still sell to make a tidy profit , they would have of course made more of a gain last week , however the point is they can still sell up regardless of holding size and push the sp lower if push come to shove.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (10 October 2008)

Looks like the Americans had their trousers pulled down around their ankles last night, DOW fell 7%.

Cancelled my buys at 14.5 & 14 and left the buy in at 13.5. 

No need to pay more than necessary..................will put in new buys Monday after the blood bath is finished.

Once again, glad my super is in cash. I reckon those super funds managers will destroy peoples life savings before we climb out of this mess.

JW - take care punters


----------



## sagitar (10 October 2008)

In times like these, you're wery brawve wabbit...hehehe    Might be best to wait for that short term correction next week (if you're a daytrader) or sit it out and wait to get a better handle on medium term technicals.  Given the way the DOW performed last night, I think that prices below 13.5c are now looking like an attractive possibility. 

All IMO but please DYOR.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (10 October 2008)

I guess its another company related fall coming today...As tree frog would put it...:

Yes you cautioned me, and you got it right..You got it right because of market related situation and not anything else... had there been a weather gap for the drilling rig, then we would already have oil flowing...
probably would have been sitting around 18-20c now ....

Great forecasting...

Is the current SP company related performance? bollocks it is...
asset quality would have held the price up easy without crashing markets... I dont need to explain you off any more tree frog...
yes,
Maybe I should have been more conservative with the market situation...
Oh well... too bad tree frog... sorry to have not lifted to your high standards of accurate prediction...
thanks for your prediction tree frog, I hope to hear more of your thoughts...
where do you think the SP will be in 5 months?

.^sc


----------



## Shrewd Crude (10 October 2008)

Well...the ASX is down a whopping 5.3%....CUE is 15cents and has not fallen... its gone sideways...wow...

.^sc


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (10 October 2008)

Another 11,000 @ 13.5 cents added to the war chest, buy order will go in on Monday at 12.5 cents and 11.5cents.

If oil keeps sliding so will the share price, i am loving it. Portfolio is still GREEN, only just, my average is now 13 cents.

JW


----------



## treefrog (10 October 2008)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Another 11,000 @ 13.5 cents added to the war chest, buy order will go in on Monday at 12.5 cents and 11.5cents.
> 
> If oil keeps sliding so will the share price, i am loving it. Portfolio is still GREEN, only just, my average is now 13 cents.
> 
> JW




well done bunny - a few buyers drifting back to the board now but 12c pickups still possible - today's close may throw a few clues


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (10 October 2008)

Thanks Treefrog, sure glad i dropped those buys before market opened today.

Just got to watch America and the price of oil tonight and that will dictate Monday in Oz.

Wonder how much further the US can fall?

I think oil might still come off a little more but i reckon if it drops below $80.00 the Saudis will call an emergency OPEC meeting and reduce production to stabilise the price. They wont let the price continue to slide without trying to do something to protect their income. However, whether they can stop the slide is another question?

Hey Sagitar, no need for me to worry about being brave, i have all the time in the world for these shares to go back up. I also have more money in the bank and i can buy loads more yet. I always back my decisions and this is no exception, i think it will turn out to be a good move, either way you know what i have been buying at and i have over 450,000 now @ average of 13 cents so you can see how i go in the future. I'll let you know if i sell any and what profit or loss i make.

Anyways, i am stoked that i have been able to pick up some extra stock cheap just before Maari. See if i can get more next week?

Dont really want to pay more than 13 cents now to keep my average down, now thats being a tight ass!!!!

Good luck to everyone, i am looking forawrd to the weekend and some R&R.

JW


----------



## sagitar (10 October 2008)

Hi Jessica, if you've got the time to ride this one out you'll certainly be a lot better off than many others out there.  Around these levels, I have to agree are pretty good buying opportunities.  May pick up some more myself next week depending on what the stock does.  

MEO also looking rather battered right now too, do you hold any of those?  I'll consider buying for the short term when or if there are any indications of a turn-around. Right now, it's suffering though...eiiighh!   Another one to watch I reckon.

Have a good weekend.  
Sagitar


----------



## treefrog (10 October 2008)

Shrewd Crude said:


> I
> 
> where do you think the SP will be in 5 months?




tough ask crude but will explain my reasoning to estimate this - many variables as you know so must make some assumptions:
1) oil currently $80 so mid mar 09 assume $100 - turning general market sentiment on the XEJ and CUE with it
2) note that CUE was tracking with the XEJ earlier this year but fell off due to not meeting projected targets
3) assuming there is no more similar bad news (CUE will be punished even more heavilly if there is as delays burn cash, not produce it and we would have CUE heading into the multiple miss target category and need more cash??)
so, sp of 20c
cheers


----------



## Shrewd Crude (10 October 2008)

tree frog,
you must understand that delays are just apart of business in the oil industry... it is very very common for oil projects to get delayed... arrival of rigs get held up all the time...no projects come through on time... that does not mean that projects get heavily discounted !... its all market related...
you dont really understand this business do you...
... The SP would have not fallen under any other circumstances because the market was oblivious to the length of time on delays, which would cause suspense to actually build...
CUE will not need ever need to raise cash again...
I believe its self funded from here on in...
it also has 1.5 billion dollars worth of gas assets to loan against...(and it has loaned against company assets).. later dude

.^sc


----------



## treefrog (11 October 2008)

Shrewd Crude said:


> tree frog,
> you must understand that delays are just apart of business in the oil industry... it is very very common for oil projects to get delayed... arrival of rigs get held up all the time...no projects come through on time... that does not mean that projects get heavily discounted !... its all market related...
> you dont really understand this business do you...
> ... The SP would have not fallen under any other circumstances because the market was oblivious to the length of time on delays, which would cause suspense to actually build...
> ...



sorry crude but you are making it up as you go along and sounding sillier by the minute........."no projects come through on time" - absurd: same ill considered remarks as it won't dip to 18c or 13.5c


----------



## Shrewd Crude (11 October 2008)

I dont make anything up Tree frog...
sometimes things change...
its just apart of the game we play...

.^tf


----------



## Shrewd Crude (11 October 2008)

Oh tree frog,
Im right... slidding schedule is very common occurance...
especially on major development projects going into production... In the last five years, I have not seen One single production start up on time...
its very rare... theres always cost overruns, and hold ups of equipment etc...
rising prices have taken care of that but Oil is now falling...
Maari is economical at 40 bucks US...
Ive not made all this up
Can you name me one major production start up on time?
and more importantly, an offshore one?

.^sc


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (11 October 2008)

Monday will be a massacre for CUE, oil is off $9.00 and the DOW is off 228 points.

Think i'll put in a buy at 11.5cents and leave it with the Gods..................................

Hold on tight guys, things are about to get rough as hell. 


JW


----------



## oldblue (11 October 2008)

I've just read on another forum that the Maari rig is reported as still off Tasman Bay, tugs not in attendance.

The good news is that the current favourable weather is expected to last a few more days.

More patience required!


----------



## oldblue (11 October 2008)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Monday will be a massacre for CUE, oil is off $9.00 and the DOW is off 228 points.
> 
> Think i'll put in a buy at 11.5cents and leave it with the Gods..................................
> 
> ...




Not quite as bad as that, JW.

Bloomberg reports that the Dow finished down 128 points after being all over the charts all day.
You're probably right though in that we won't see any improvement on Monday.


----------



## treefrog (11 October 2008)

Shrewd Crude said:


> Oh tree frog,
> Im right... slidding schedule is very common occurance...
> especially on major development projects going into production... In the last five years, I have not seen One single production start up on time...
> its very rare... theres always cost overruns, and hold ups of equipment etc...
> ...



that would be difficult I concede, but I could name those that have beaten their targets but before we get into that crude, have a look at the rantings of one pommiegranite on the TZL thread - you remind me an awful lot of that "shoot the messenger" character who failed to put their money where their mouth was.
a very significant piece of gratis advice for you crude: you need to know where you are before you head off to your destination.
Much of your detracting rants proclaim I know nothing about the oil business whereas you do: sorry mate, but we are not working in the oil industry, we are in the share market. If some day you can accept that it will be an excellent start for you to begin getting a handle on your investments.
Ps - in good faith I responded to your ask about the possible CUE price in 5 months and you spat in my face - why would i now provide you further info??


----------



## treefrog (11 October 2008)

had a PM request to clarify the above chart - yes is unclear, sorry
red trace is XEJ (energy index) and black is CUE
the divergence (CUE failing to stay proportionally with index) is what I have referred to as the market discounting CUE for missing key targets (delay)


----------



## Shrewd Crude (11 October 2008)

> tree frog
> 1)that would be difficult I concede,
> 2)but I could name those that have beaten their targets but before we get into that crude,
> 3)have a look at the rantings of one pommiegranite on the TZL thread - you remind me an awful lot of that "shoot the messenger" character who failed to put their money where their mouth was.
> ...



treefrog,
1)humm so im not making it up as I go along...
2)Irrelevant to the point I was making
3)not interested... not even an oil stock.. and my money is where my mouth is... Im 60% all in on CUE at 21.6c...
4)good advice...
5)thats not true...I never said that at all... sorry if you got that impression, and feel that way...
quote me mate?
6)I am going to remain humble dude... You know nothing about my historical trading successes
7)I was trying to be friendly... Why would someone who undermines another be interested in hearing a response...?

All I have done is attack your reasoning behind why CUE's share price has fallen... Yes you called it right, but you came back here and said its totally company related... maybe in other sectors delays have an impact, but I have generally not seen this to be the csse in the Oil industry, because as I have said, Delays are just apart of playing this game in the Oil industry..

http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=CUE&E=ASX&N=231031

Check out this Link Tree frog...
This announcement was made in 2005 when CUE made an acquisition of Maari for $2.48 per barrel...
It says first production was expected in 2nd quarter 2007...
if you look at the chart it trended up between march (12c) to september 07 (25c)... On the Chart those three downward Spikes were all market reated...
August 2007, November 2007, Jan 2007... and late Sept and Oct 2008 was market related... All I am arguing is that you said CUE's destruction was company related... Im saying that you could not be more wrong...

.^sc


----------



## Shrewd Crude (11 October 2008)

heres the two year chart for you to study...




On the chart you can see the heavy downward spikes...
Are these company related spikes?

.^sc


----------



## treefrog (11 October 2008)

crude:
this is what I posted on 9th august 2008 on this thread at #217 (emphasis this post)

"But the market has decided that all that gain should be given back, mostly I suspect on the negatives *in the significant slippage of first oil from Marri *and the turn in crude prices.
Lets assume that *first oil from Maari slips further*; the world oil price also keeps dropping and just one other of the CUE expected positives (there are many at risk) also comes up just a little short of expectations."

I have always suggested *both* would be, are, and can still be factors in CUE's share price and intend to leave this matter at that.
Q.E.D.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (11 October 2008)

Tree frog,
You called CUE right because of markets crashing pulling CUE down with it...
CUE was not looking like a fall for any other reason...
You just dont know how wrong you are...!


> just one other of the CUE expected positives (there are many at risk) also comes up just a little short of expectations



Do you mean, like the recent Cobra discovery?
Oh yeah, markets wrote it off because of the market situation...
Oh no.... it was bad company performance... Yeah thats it...
they are bad operators...

come on man... dont be so short sighted...
its all about the markets... CUEs fall from 22c to 14c has nothing to do with the company...
You should have just said, "CUE is going to fall because markets are going to crash"... and then I could accept your argument as being true...
The argument you have stated is the biggest load of baloney going around, that I have seen for some time....
All stocks are falling... are they too falling because of poor company performance?
get a grip mate... 

explanation gets me know where with you...
cant you see where you have gotten it wrong...?
can you not see that the hold up of Maari from 2nd quarter 2007 had no major consequences to the SP until markets came and had a stab at the stock... I posted the evidence... you figure out the rest...

I suggest that you go and have alook at other production start ups and see what happened to their share prices... 

note how Tree frog inflates the bits about oil prices... thats the only thing you called right buddy... we all knew that prices were falling and were likely to keep falling...
I even posted that this company will perform at lower prices...
which is true...

And I have already explained that Oil stocks are torn between market forces, and the price of oil...eg if prices rise and markets fall... then oil stocks go sideways... when oil prices fall, and markets rise then oil stocks go sideways... these are (under normal market conditions) appropriate.. maybe not with markets crashing...

I hope you continue to make many good calls on stocks tree frog...
I hope that next time you relate those calls to crashing markets, when company performance was not the issue... Your understanding of the facts, and what has effected this company is very poor...

I agree... lets leave it at that... good day...

.^sc


----------



## JTLP (12 October 2008)

Shrewd...hate to say it mate...but treefrog is remaining calm, rational, accepting errors etc...you are coming off quite arrogant and silly. Maybe tone it down a bit? I think you are missing the point of Treefrogs analysis and quotes completely.

Companies get severely punished for delays and bad timelines. CVN announced that results should be known in 10 days back in early Aug from memory...it took them over 5 or 6 weeks. People sell out of frustration/timing issues...it ´s just what happens. Markets have crashed...no doubt...but delays only make the job tougher for a company...all the more reason to sell from punters not willing to accept the failure to adhere to timelines.

JTLP


----------



## Shrewd Crude (12 October 2008)

JTLP,
I am quite familar with CVN...
CVN is one of the best stocks around... targeting production of 15,000 BOPD by years end...
and its got a M cap of around 170 million...
future PE of around .5 at these prices...
in the time that CVN have fallen from 80c to 27c, company performance has improved remarkably...
exceptional results from NSE-A1, NSE-A2, NSE-A3...
I think CVN's delays are more to do with severe Rioting than anything else, and crashing markets finishing it off...
CVN's drilling results have been exceptional...
delays are just apart of this business...
I will put a post up on the CVN thread...

.^sc


----------



## Shrewd Crude (12 October 2008)

JTLP,
if you look at the spec end of the market, you will see that CUE has outperformed most oil stocks this year (even though it has now fallen 33%)...
hey look at STO ( a great stock)... it has fallen 8 bucks in the last few weeks.. thats more than 33%...
Yes, bad company performance all around... I agree... STO (CUE JV partner) is not performing... management should be doing more...

.^sc


----------



## oldblue (13 October 2008)

Reported on another forum that the Maari rig is still anchored in Tasman Bay, no sign of tugs. This despite several days of settled weather recently.

Oh, well.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (14 October 2008)

CUE is up 2 cents.. boy...
that must be due to company performance...
hehehehe...
catch you lot around...

.^sc


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (14 October 2008)

Oh Yeah!!!

Thats what we want to see, portfolio up $9,000 today and looking good.

Just a big thanks to the bods who sold their shares to me at a discount, very generous...........

See if the price holds for the remainder of the week

JW too cool


----------



## BESBS Player (14 October 2008)

Reading with interest the debate going on. I hold a small parcel of CUE.

While CUE has an exciting longer term outlook, I suspect that CUE are under SP pressure for a few reasons (many listed above):
* current market volatility
* the market not being willing to pay upfront for production until it actually sees the oil/gas (and even then, it is reluctant at the moment).
* any delay would just encourage punters to hold back a little longer in this market 

For me, the other is the question over the financing of upcoming drilling at Zeus etc. Will the funding come through from all the other partners? In this economic environment, the market is generally suspicious. 

It will be interesting to see how it all works out for CUE in the next 3 months


----------



## oldblue (15 October 2008)

Fair points, BP.

The delay in getting Maari drilling underway is a nuisance, and no doubt costly, but the saver is that CUE is currently earning from other projects and has two very strong shareholders in Todd Petroleum and Singapore Petroleum.

The key to funding of Zeus lies in the commitment and financial strength of RDI who are earning a 35% interest from MEO (60%) by funding 80% of capped well cost up to USD31.25m.
Does anyone have any info on RDI ?


----------



## treefrog (15 October 2008)

from FN arena news
Tuesday 14 October 2008 - 10:53 AM 
Weaker economic conditions are creating a cyclical downturn in the oil market and analysts are lowering their price expectations accordingly.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (16 October 2008)

And portfolio whipped back $9,000..................

My portfolio is now almost break even showing a modest 0.09% or $53.30gain. I'm back to where i started and looking down the barrell.

Holding on tight.......................

Still have a buy in at 11.5 cents and i'll keep buying in small parcels. If oil continues to fall tonight and the DOW is off i could have a chance tomorrow, especially being Friday.

Hey Treefrog, what do you think the bottom for oil will be?

I just dont see the Arabs letting it slip too much further, however, there next meeting isnt until 18th November so anything could happen between now and then????

JW - looking forward to another weekend of sun and sand


----------



## treefrog (16 October 2008)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> And portfolio whipped back $9,000..................
> 
> My portfolio is now almost break even showing a modest 0.09% or $53.30gain. I'm back to where i started and looking down the barrell.
> 
> ...




keep an eye out for lapin fur traders JW
like the support at $40US - but market sentiment will determine - spooked atm so very volatile. established trend is down so needs some fundamentals to change to turn it.
some "green grass" appearing on the CMF section of this chart will help - like it did back in june 07


----------



## treefrog (17 October 2008)

treefrog said:


> keep an eye out for lapin fur traders JW
> like the support at $40US - but market sentiment will determine - spooked atm so very volatile. established trend is down so needs some fundamentals to change to turn it.
> some "green grass" appearing on the CMF section of this chart will help - like it did back in june 07




appologies that was index not price chart.
support zone is $70US as apparent here - was too preoccupied on where the money inflow started to show support and can't get CMF trace on price chart


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (18 October 2008)

Always got one eye out for the fur traders Treefrog, never know when they are sneaking up.

I have decided i will buy a further 20,000 shares on Monday, if i can get them for 13 cents or less.

That will bring me up to 470,000................


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (20 October 2008)

Got them, 1st cab off the rank 20,000 @ 13 cents

No harm was done to my average and it remains at 13 cents. 

I dont see how the price can remian at these levels with OPEC looking to cut production and increase global oil prices, Maari, BTP and Zeus all just around the corner.

If nothing else i have locked up some more shares.


JW


----------



## oldblue (31 October 2008)

From HZN Quarterly Activities report, released today.

" Ensco 107 rig parked 75m off the platform waiting on a good weather window to come alongside and commence development drilling."

Complete with photo.


----------



## treefrog (31 October 2008)

oldblue said:


> From HZN Quarterly Activities report, released today.
> 
> " Ensco 107 rig parked 75m off the platform waiting on a good weather window to come alongside and commence development drilling."
> 
> Complete with photo.




gotta give it to HZN board - very honest mob. that report also (in effect) said the delays are causing significant cash burn: 
 "The oil and gas industry has experienced severe cost
pressures over the last few years, and the Maari development
is no exception in that respect. Horizon Oil’s share of forecast
development expenditure to completion has increased by
44% to US$52.4 million, compared with the pre-sanction
estimate of US$36.5 million in October 2005." and;
"At the time of writing this message, the Ensco 107 is waiting on weather to move to the Maari platform and begin the development drilling program of 6 production wellbores and 3 water injectors. On the basis that the rig can move within the next two weeks, first oil production into the FPSO is expected in January 2009."
take care - on the plus side the XEJ (energy index) chart looks promising from this tree.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (4 November 2008)

Well, those shares i bought at 13 cents just paid for themselves.............

Just go and have a look at the market depth, it paints a good picture.

We have a gap up from what looks to me like a double bottom.

The SP is Up 8.33% Thursday, Up 7.69% Friday, Up 3.57% Monday and Up 10.34% today. As soon as the quicker moving average crossed the slow moving average we have been away.

This has got to be a break out, volume with price increase, even with oil off last night it is still strong!!

I suggest 19 cents is the resistance to keep an eye on. If it breaks that then i see 21 cents as the next major hurdle.

725,000 traded today and Melbourne had a holiday, if we have the same tomorrow, well, say no more because there are only 120,000 for sale all the way up to 19.5 cnets.

And if oil goes up tonight, you can thank you Mum for the Wabbits!!!!

JW Creaming it in........................


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (5 November 2008)

Looking to follow Americas lead today, oil up a whopping $7.50 a barrel and the DOW currently up 170 points but looking like it might come off some more before the close.

You can take what you want from that but i'd say this is very bullish for CUE.

Looking forward to seeing the market depth on open, there are virtually no sellers. 

An annoucement on Maari should come any day now, just hoping the weather has been favourable in NZ.

As i said yesterday, with oil up over 10%, you can thank your mother for the wabbits folks......................

JW


----------



## oldblue (5 November 2008)

Hi JW.

Yes, all my rabbits coming home to roost, too, ( to mangle a metaphor or something) with the SP at 19c!

Regret to say that the lower west coast of the North Island is still getting plenty of wind - it is after all the equinoxial northerly gale season - but the longer range forecast is for lesser swells for a few days from about Friday/Saturday. In any case, I get the feeling that CUE's SP is not being driven so much  by Maari at present as by other factors, particularly Zeus.


----------



## seasprite (5 November 2008)

MEO release

Key Points: Songa Venus now expected to be released from current well late November
MELBOURNE, AUSTRALIA (November 5, 2008) -- MEO Australia Limited (ASX: MEO) is pleased to advise the following update on the timing of drilling Zeus-1. The assignment of the Songa Venus drilling rig to MEO was scheduled for late October 2008. Unfortunately, drilling difficulties are being experienced, unrelated to rig capability, in completing the last well under Songa’s current Contract. On the basis that drilling and testing of this well continues as planned then the likely release of the rig to the Songa Venus Consortium for MEO’s Zeus-1 well will be delayed until the end of November 2008. Consequently the expected spud date of the Zeus-1 well is currently forecast to be early December 2008


----------



## Sean K (6 November 2008)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Looking to follow Americas lead today, oil up a whopping $7.50 a barrel and the DOW currently up 170 points but looking like it might come off some more before the close.
> 
> You can take what you want from that but i'd say this is very bullish for CUE.
> 
> ...



Dow off 3.5%, oil down 7%, CUE not quite making it to critical resistance at 20c. 

Take from that what you want, but I'd say this is bearish for CUE.

Guess we can thank your mother for the wabbits..........

 :


----------



## Shrewd Crude (6 November 2008)

kennas,
here is what CUE has coming over the next year...

Manaia appraisal well 2009 (very low risk)
Bariweka-3 appraisal well 2009 (pre discovered)
matariki exploration well 2009 (attractive seismics)
ongoing maari... development 2008/2009 (is worth total current value of CUE's current market Cap alone)...
spikey beach.. exploration...2009 (free carried)
two wells in Jeruk (similar size to Maari)... appraisal...2009 wild card
Cash Maple.... development plan 2009... (pre discovered large gas resouce)
Zeus....exploration well... 2008 (free carried, big target)
Kimu.... appraisal 2010 and onwards... (wild card, 2014 production PNG LNG)
Cobra discovery... ongoing intrepretation...
Oyong Oil....existing production...
Oyong Gas... production 2009...
Wortel Gas.... production 2010...
ongoing SE Gobe (small scale)...ongoing production...

Theres nothing bearish about CUE whatsoever... even if oil hits $40 bucks a barrel US... Maari is still profitable at that price...
...
CUE has proven gas assets worth 1.5 billion (back of paper)...
5 million barrels of Oil (with Manaia)...
and a market cap under 100 million....

cheers...

.^sc


----------



## oldblue (8 November 2008)

Article quoting OMV spokesman on delays in Maari production.
Not great news, although signs have been mounting that the timetable has slipped considerably.

http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssEnergyNews/idUSSP6586720081107


----------



## h3ath (10 November 2008)

Good news. 

First Maari well has been spudded.

Finally!

http://www.petroleumnews.net/storyview.asp...ctionsource=s68


----------



## Shrewd Crude (18 November 2008)

The biggest mistake I made with this investment, was I did not think the share price would fall in any market because of what it had coming up...
I was wrong... I misinterpretted the Delays on Maari development drilling which cost the company a delay of 3 months (which is not usually such a major thing) as the company is the same as it was last month, just timing of the assets change... this time delay allowed the market to come in and depress the share price on major down market days...
usual delays are just apart of this industry we invest in with no usual big outfall...

One thing we can now be sure of is that the Ensoc 107 rig is now in position over Maari and its getting setup for drilling which is now due to start any day...
this is the moment Ive been waiting for 3 months...
Zeus and Spikey wells (both free carried targets) spudding next month...
The West Triton drilling rig (about to drill pee-jay) and moving onto Spikey beach next was damaged which explains the further hold up there...
Recent announcement by BPT suggests spud any day at pee-jay......
as always got to be patient... 

big 2009 coming... the only thing standing in CUE's way of making multibagger*s* off its current sp in 2009 is oil prices...
If there is a major fallout, then we could have problems...
I cant see it...ie 25 US oil...

happily holding CUE in a big way...
peace out...

.^sc


----------



## treefrog (26 November 2008)

Cost of winning Maari Oil may be becoming marginal with low oil prices - might be better off capping and waiting for better prices rather than emptying the reservoir for little gain thro' 09,10


----------



## Shrewd Crude (27 November 2008)

Hey tree frog,
its too costly to pull out now...
Todays HZN shareholders statement, stated that operatring revenues net to CUE at $50 US barrels is worth $US 2.25M per month... not bad for 80 m market cap and all that...
Maari is profitable at $US 40 barrels... breakeven around $25-$30 as a guess...
Oil prices wont get much lower...
And full field Maari production is not until August 2008, so stuill plenty of time for prices to rally...
That is a more constructive post from you tree frog...
thank you...

.^sc


----------



## treefrog (2 December 2008)

Shrewd Crude said:


> Hey tree frog,
> its too costly to pull out now...
> Todays HZN shareholders statement, stated that operatring revenues net to CUE at $50 US barrels is worth $US 2.25M per month... not bad for 80 m market cap and all that...
> Maari is profitable at $US 40 barrels... breakeven around $25-$30 as a guess...
> ...



SC - I don't do "more constructive" posts, only call as I see them - even when I hold.
Maari appears to be a short term producer only SC, and if it is profitable at $40, it may well not be profitable at $35 (I, like you don't know this figure) and I expect the Co also wants to confirm their estimates with production.
As for being too late to pull out - never the case. There will be models existing that show at what $/B they suspend operations rather than continue to pump net cash into the ocean.
Whilst I consider these aspects, *hope* it comes good for you and other true believers with oil in 12 months around $80/B


----------



## treefrog (3 December 2008)

treefrog said:


> Whilst I consider these aspects, *hope* it comes good for you and other true believers with oil in 12 months around $80/B




however that is optimistic if you go with oil forecasts - this headline from FN arena article:
Crude Oil's New Target: US$40, And Lower
        Tuesday 02 December 2008 - 12:10 PM 
If there is one trend in the world of oil experts it is that price predictions continue falling. Has US$30 become the new US$200?


----------



## Shrewd Crude (9 January 2009)

hey treefrog,
CUE up 50% this year...

Maari is still profitable at $20 US per barrel...

1st Production is weeks away...

Zeus is coming...

this is all ive been going on about for months and months, and its now finally coming through...albiet on a delayed schedule...

I think you have miss read the Maari Situation as a short term producer only...
Manaia tie in low risk... M2a, and Kupuni formation upside...
Matariki could tie in a further 100million barrels...
without any upside to Maari off current reserves, production is still on the cards much past 2015...

CUE has BOE of $1.375 AUS... low low low...
we are investing in the future price of oil as much as the current price of oil...
If I convert gas assets to oil assets equilivant (BOE), We have an inventory of 57 million barrels of oil 2P... and the market cap is only 85 million odd...
no joke dude...

.^sc


----------



## BESBS Player (10 January 2009)

Hi CUEers.

Still have some of these from a few months ago (17.5c) and have topped up a month or so ago (12c) when they dropped. Don't hold a motza in them but they do look a reasonable BESBS play.

Further production news should hit the market (maybe even January rather than Feb. income?) and with Zeus to follow, looks like a fair punt to me 

I'll be playing it as BESBS play with Zeus but can see value in the longer term as well.

Good luck to all holders...


----------



## Shrewd Crude (11 January 2009)

BESB's,
I thought production this month, but Im reading that there are some problems with the union, so maybe delayed abit further...

.^sc


----------



## BESBS Player (19 January 2009)

Hi SC.

Yes, read an article about it (maybe in The Australian). Didn't impress me as you don't need that press in this market if you are hoping to get a SP wriggle on into Zeus. I reduced my small holdings again on that news - took a very small average profit but not sure (given this market) what sort of SP run we will get into Zeus. 
Production is a real bonus (although I'm not sure that the market is really valuing assets as it should - see how many companies have assets/cash below market cap.) but a duster at Zeus will hit CUE hard in this spooked market IMHO.
Still holding a small parcel. Hope you make a motza SC but tread carefully... Don't let emotion rule. (I sound like Grandpa giving advice!)

Cheers,
BESBS


----------



## Shrewd Crude (20 January 2009)

hey BESBS,
you are absolutely right about emotions...
I got in "on a large position" based on fundamentals and I wont sell until material change happens to those assets...
right now we have 57 million barrels of oil (BOE), and a market cap of 90 million dollars...
thats less than 2 dollars per barrel...
some long term assets in there... some short/medium term assets...
Zues is a free punt....

you are right about emotions...... I would sell this is a heartbeat if i didnot think it could perform...
might take a few years for oil prices to retrace... maybe this year...
when that happens, watch out....
because this big cat has big assets to develop...
later...

.^sc


----------



## oldblue (20 January 2009)

Hi Shrewd Crude.

Now you would be able to see the portents of Zeus being drilled at this time of the year! The market seems to be positive too with the SP holding up in a tough day.

Gong Xi Fa Cai


----------



## seasprite (22 January 2009)

refer news story http://www.energycurrent.com/?id=2&storyid=15380 , Maari to begin production next month


----------



## Shrewd Crude (24 January 2009)

*great news*

Taranaki Daily News > Local News > Story Oil workers dispute is settled 
By RYAN EVANS ryan.evans@tnl.co.nz - Taranaki Daily News | Saturday, 24 January 2009

Email a Friend | Printable View | Have Your Say Related Links
Subscribe to Archivestuff
Have your say

A threatened lockout of 45 Taranaki offshore oil workers has been averted at the last minute.


Offshore Marine Services issued the 45 workers, all Engineering, Printing and Manufacturing Union members, with a lockout notice almost two weeks ago. It was due to come into effect yesterday.

The lockout notice followed an ongoing dispute over employment negotiations. Yesterday EPMU Taranaki organiser Ross Henderson said a deal had been reached on Wednesday after six or seven days of negotiation.

The deal is still subject to ratification but includes a 5 per cent bonus for the workers upon ratification, a 5 per cent bonus on the first off-take of oil and pay rises ranging from 14 to 20 per cent.

It allows the workers to return to work on the floating production storage and uploading vessel Raroa, which works alongside the Maari wellhead platform about 80km off the South Taranaki coast before the lockout.

.^sc


----------



## sinner (12 February 2009)

CUE looking very sickly today. Trading at all time lows again? Buy side of the order book is terrible.

Holding this one as a long term ride.


----------



## seasprite (25 February 2009)

maari field update see http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090225/pdf/31g7tgkqfvk7tp.pdf

no longer hold CUE however still on watchlist.


----------



## sinner (25 February 2009)

Hi seasprite thanks for that.

Also out of CUE, broke through way too much resistance for my liking.

Even todys announcement does not seem to have done much good. The 1% gain posted so far does not look so pretty when you consider it's a total of two trades volume at 65,000 at current time (midday).


----------



## Shrewd Crude (25 February 2009)

Yup, CUE does look sickly...
Its still the best small oil stock *Ive ever seen on the ASX*...
revenues will be increasing for the rest of the year with ramp up of production wells...
Oyong gas, and Wortel Gas...
and Manaia...
within two years CUE will have more revenues per year than the current market cap of the stock...
future cash cow...

also big proven assets...
57 Million barrels of Oil (BOE) with a 65 million market cap...
barrels in ground for a buck...

smart players are now getting in...

.^sc


----------



## Shrewd Crude (25 February 2009)

would someone be kind enough to post the last announcement of first oil (not the link)...
thanking you in advance...

.^sc


----------



## Shrewd Crude (27 February 2009)

oil prices coming around at the right time with first production from Maari a few days ago...
another production well coming online in 1st/2nd week of March...


----------



## sinner (4 March 2009)

Errr... is anyone else seeing this or is just me? Not sure what's going on. No volume on my IGMarkets account either? 

Has the market just walked away from CUE? There is no trading halt from what I can see. No news today?


----------



## oldblue (4 March 2009)

Plenty of Bids .086 - .099 and Offers .105 - .155 but no trades so far today.
Market doesn't seem keen either way!


----------



## Shrewd Crude (4 March 2009)

its pretty simple really...
those that hold the stock know its true worth...
the fact that another production well is coming online this or next week...
the reserves upgrade from HZN...
more to come etc...
....
and the buyers-->
all scared because of the market situation...
hey, a market index is only an average of all stocks...
most will go down, some will go up...
and this stock will go up...
it will take some time to get oil ramped up to full production (which is good, oil prices are low)...
...
Maari is twice the current size of Tui... (PPP)...
few sellers, go figure...

.^sc


----------



## Shrewd Crude (8 March 2009)

http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=HZN&E=ASX&N=208118

latest market update has the 2nd Maari production well being tied into production this coming week...
searching for an ann this week hopefully as to the first well on official production as it is just in commissioning phase...flow rates ...
The DOW has fallen quickly from 8k to 6.5k...

CUE looking stable at 10cents...
...


.^sc


----------



## BESBS Player (9 March 2009)

Hi SC,

Just wondering if funding issues are keeping some punters away from CUE. Just read an Oil newsletter and they were questioning CUE's cash v funding demands in the near future. 

Still holding a few but not many. Zeus was a dud but was merely a bonus play for CUE. Anyway, just wondering if the $$$$ are keeping the gloss off CUE.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (9 March 2009)

hey besbs,
I sat down and went over the numbers a few weeks back...
At some point the market will have to factor in future earnings...
we are still at the beginning of the ramp up stage, we still have some water to get under the bridge as we are cashflow negative, and some debt...
reserves upgrade from HZN no surprise...
this field is twice the size of Tui...


read this when you have 10mins spare...
Cash balance prediction for quarter ended 31st March 2009...

A forward snapshot in time dated 31st March 2009 off information dated at 31st 12th 2008...
info provided, estimated costs (unless I state otherwise), and figures come from the last quarterly report...

cash balance at 31st of Dec- $12.97 million
Loan Available less used amount leaves $8.485m (28.985m-20.5m)
add them up gives a balance of $21.455m available funds...
add in revenues expected for this current quarter... estimate of $7m (not including Maari)...
Revenue for 4th quarter 2008 was $7.65m and im assuming further decline of Oyong oil production...
makes attributable cash plus existing production of $28.455m dollars...

Maari,
Two wells coming onto production (should be next week)...im assuming initial production off two wells at 5000 BOPD each... so 10,000 BOPD total, 5% gives us 500 BOPD...
Maari oil fetches around Brent benchmark... less than Tapis...
a few weeks ago we were looking at Maari oil priced around $50US per barrel... so what $45 US now...

$45/.64 (exchange rate)....gives us $70 AUS barrels * 30 days left in the quarter (assuming first production 1st March) * 500 BOPD= $1.05 M

(with oil at $50 US, and 40days of production for this quarter makes that $1.56m)...

previous availble cash balance of $28.455m + $1.05m= $29.505m...
insignificant others (interest recieved 80k)...

Expenses...
estimated expenses from the quarterly ending 31st March 2009.

anticipated development costs for the current quarter of $13.058M
Exploration costs of 979k
Admin expenses (estimated) 700k
Production costs (a wild guess I wouldnt have a clue) $5m...
(last quarterly was $4.2m)...
add them up gives... $19,737,000 M expenses...

total cash on hand, available, and expected revenues less expected expenses ($29.505m-$19.737m) leaves us with $9.76million available at 31st March 2009...

what do I think...?

CUE probably wont need to raise cash but we dont know, a further delay of production (not very likely)...
The quarterly after this one will have 3 months of Maari production (not one month),
and a third well tied in during March adding 250 BOPD...
one well tie in per month adding 250 per month...(give or take)....
Also Oyong Gas production in 3rd quarter, which will add long term yearly income of 15million (and upwards (hoping)) from 3rd quarter....
Then Manaia Tie in...
Then Wortel Gas with similar revenue targets to Oyong Gas...
30-40m all up from the two gas developments per year for the long term...
Then maybe Matariki tie in...

This company is a future cash cow...
Money always gets reinvested back into the business, so we can get further projects off the ground as we chip away at the mammoth 57 Million Barrels BOE... These initial production targets are required to get to real riches...
Through Cash Maple, PNG, further exploration coming ... further appraisal...
big time PNG 5 years away...

This company will do well in a low oil priced market...

.^sc


----------



## BESBS Player (24 March 2009)

Finally back to my average entry price (14c). Don't hold many but happy to see if the Maari story continues to support CUE and keep it growing. I can't see this bolting on production news in this market (even though the news might be great) so just hoping to see slow SP progress in a northward direction. I'd be very happy with 16c by month';s end if it were to eventuate...


----------



## Shrewd Crude (25 March 2009)

hey BESB's player...
its really amazing that there isnt much interest in this company,
or even our major project...
We are sitting on a World Class project...
the biggest oil field in New Zealand...
And the biggest exploration well in NZ this year coming in the 4th quarter 

.^sc


----------



## oldblue (25 May 2009)

Control of Singapore Petroleum, CUE's second biggest shareholder, is in line to be sold to Chinese interests.
I wonder what this will mean for CUE?

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/business/story/0,28124,25533883-643,00.html


----------



## oldblue (11 June 2009)

Trading Halt called for CUE.

Capital raising announcement is awaited.

Let's hope there's something positive to announce with it! Like Shrewd Crude, I thought they had enough cash and assured income to avoid a call at this stage.


----------



## Jigalong (23 July 2009)

CUE up 22.58% today - last sale 0.19.

I have been stuck in them for a long time at.195, so this is a great relief.

Must be to do with the share in 15% in Artemis.

Jigalong


----------



## oldblue (23 July 2009)

Jigalong said:


> CUE up 22.58% today - last sale 0.19.
> 
> I have been stuck in them for a long time at.195, so this is a great relief.
> 
> ...




Yes, the MEO presentation today put an $830m potential value on MEO's 20% interest in Artemis!

$622m for a 15% share would be nice!


----------



## Jigalong (23 July 2009)

Hi oldblue,

Your one of the long term CUE holders. What has happened to Jessica Wabbit ? Don't say she bailed out.

Jigalong


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (23 July 2009)

Still here guys, just lurking. 

Nice day for CUE, feels good to see the market finally taking notice and revaluing the stock. 

I'm holding 498,000 shares (up $17,400 today) and although the financial crisis saw the SP drop significantly i decided to hold because nothing had changed with the fundermentals. Topped up a few extras at 15 cents.

I'll most likely hold until the gas Oyong gas comes on line but always happy to sell a few and buys some new toys, like a new motorbike.

The remaineder of the year should be very interesting and i think there little risk but loads of potential upside.

All the best JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (26 July 2009)

Just to add that tomorrow and the remainder of this week will be significant in terms of volume and SP direction in my opinion. Following a gap up and subsequent fill of that gap with significant volume it is going to be very interesting to see where the market takes us this week.

With the US choppy on Friday but DJIA ending slightly ahead and oil up $0.89to $68.05 although not super positive it is not negative for energy stocks for tomorrow.

I am looking for volume to exceed Fridays 5.2M at least one day this week, preferrably tomorrow. This stock is still tightly held even though we just had a capital raising, most of those shares went to the big boys so any significant demand should see the SP head north.

On the negative side, oil stock piles seem to be growing which if that continues will eventually bring down the price of oil because the fundermentals just can not justify the price to keep increasing. I'm also becoming bearish in the short - medium term (until mid November) and feel a pull back is due but the markets keep proving me wrong.
Been reading some particularly disturbing reports about potential commercial property defaults in the US which also has me concerned.

I'm sitting on the fence with my superannuation in cash and Cue steaming ahead with the market. I got to say i am a little confused by it all and finding it difficult to understand which way to go, hence the super in cash.

Anyway, guess you just got to have a bit each way when there is uncertainty and you are bound to get one of them correct.

Really looking forward to the week ahead and more so the decision about who farms into the Artemis MEO gig.

Good luck to all fellow CUE holders     JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (4 August 2009)

Worthwhile keeping an eye on Cue today and for the remainder of the week.

Aftr volume of 4.2M yesterday, a rise in oil over night and with more positive sentiment for the markets things are looking good for Cue.

The NWS gas gig with MEO is hotting up and we should have an answer soon regarding the new JV partner but until then hold onto your seats.

Plenty of things scheduled for the coming two weeks, with Maari production pumping and Matriki and MR2 ready to roll. Spikey Beach and Oyong gas coming shortly.

Best to the long termers, I have been waiting for this for three years and it seems to be coming together like the perfect storm.

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (22 August 2009)

G'day groovers........

Nice to see Maari is pumping out $39,000 BOPD and we have 5%, should make for nice news next quartley report.

JW


----------



## oldblue (22 August 2009)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> G'day groovers........
> 
> Nice to see Maari is pumping out $39,000 BOPD and we have 5%, should make for nice news next quartley report.
> 
> JW




Yes, JW, it's looking good and especially with the PoO pretty healthy too.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (22 August 2009)

Na holding tight Blue, did myself a little trade the other week and sold a few at 25 & 26 cents, top of the market, i then bought back in at 22.5 cents to increase my holding to 499,991 shares. Bit of a dabble.

I'll look for another trade if it presents itself because i think there will be lots more opportunity to increase my stake before we reach a number i am happy to sell out at.

Blue, i cant wait for the next month to unfold, more so if oil and the DOW JONES continue to climb. However, i cant help but feel a pull back it due. Mind you i have thought that since the DOW broke 8,000 and i have been wrong ever since.

Anyways, thing are looking very promising and when those BOPD are converted into cash and unveiled to the market next quarterly it should wake up a few people to waht is going on here.

All the best JW.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (4 September 2009)

Hey Blue,

is it just you and me on this now??

I noticed HZN had a strong day and i think with the projects (artemis, Oyong Gas) we have happening at present, Spikey Beach, about to kick off and the Manaia drill finding hydrocarbons next week could see some upward pressure on the SP.

Looking forward to the next quarterly and revenue from Maari.

I dont see how the price will remian at these levels with so much going on?

The top up i did at 15cents and the averaging down i did when the share price fell are now all green and looking very good.

JW


----------



## Jigalong (4 September 2009)

"is it just you and me on this now??"

Don't forget about me Ms Wabbit. I have held true with my 200T at 19.5.

How are you doing Ole Blue ?

My oilers have been quiet lately and I am stuck with a big lump of that dog Beach. My gold stocks are going gangbusters though.

Good luck to both of you Cuebists,

Jig.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (5 September 2009)

Hi Jigalong,

19.5 is a good entry price, there seems to be a resistance at about 21 cents and unless oil drops back i just dont see much chnace for that to be tested with the new revenue streams currently coming on line.

We must be due for another update regarding Oyong Gas, in fact, it should be just about ready to start producing. From memory i thought thet said about September for first gas? Even if it is delayed another month, in the scheme of things i couldnt care less. Main thing is it is on the way.

With Beach, i dont know much about them other than their involvement with Spikey Beach. Subject to how the Spikey drill goes you might be glad you are holding them if we hit hydrocarbons of commercial worth.
I dont know a great deal about how high a chnace we have of getting something worthwhile with Spikey, i have always just thought of it as a bonus if it comes through.

With CUE there is loads on money coming in from Maari and there will be new gas soon from Oyong this will be reflected in the books come the next 6 months. We are due for a revaluation in my opinion, if Manaia, Spikey or Artemis prove to be commenrcial finds then this is a bonus and a very nice one at that.

Just need patience, i have been on this for about 3 years now and the projects i have been waiting for are all about to happen, a little slower than i had anticipated but thats all behind us now. Looking forward to Xmas this year.

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (9 September 2009)

Looking primed for a move today after yesterdays close of 24.5 cents and oil up $3 over night. Volume was good yesterday and it was good t see the sellers from 22-24.5 get removed because they had kept it in ramge for some weeks.

If the sellers at 25 cents get taken out at open then i dont see much stopping it after that............

Plenty of juicy annoucements coming our way in the next few weeks, so should be just a matter of sitting back and watching the action.

Keeping a close eye on MEO & HZN and we seem to be moving in correlation with both those stock due to our invovlement in projects together.

Enjoy the day all those on CUE, should be an interesting one.

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (10 September 2009)

Nice last hour for CUE, with about 1.5M going through and closing on 26.5 cents.

Broke through 25 cents with ease which had looked like strong resistance. Looking forward to the open tomorrow, especially if the DJIA is up and also POO.

Just got to sit back now and let it all unfold, so many goodies to come in the next few weeks...........think Mr. Market might be waking up finally.

Interestingly, todays move up came on a relatively small volume of 2.2M so if we get another big volume day, which could very well be tomorrow then the SP is going to come under some pressure. This stock is very tightly held so it will be a good test to see what this will do.

JW - absolutely stoked with things


----------



## oldblue (10 September 2009)

Hi JW.

Yes, CUE's travelling well with a lot to keep us interested, especially on-going drill results from Manaia.

But your comment on volume has me a bit puzzled. While 2.2m shares is not a huge number, there's only been a handful of days in the last six months when CUE turnover has been bigger. It leads me to be optimistic that relatively big volumes won't pose a problem as long as macro market conditions don't suddenly deteriorate.

I'm holding.


----------



## oldblue (11 September 2009)

Here's the latest drill report on Manaia.

http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090911/pdf/31knzmm86y907h.pdf

Not the raging good news that we'd hoped for but not a disaster either.


----------



## shoe crew (12 September 2009)

hey old blue, jessica...
not the announcement we wanted but we are still headed in the right direction...
Manaia completion now would have been good for a run on the board as this is a low risk appraisal well, but M2A producer with oil flows is still good...
Oyong Gas production (1000 BOE per day to us, wow) just around the corner...
spikey beach...
watch out for more upside...


----------



## Shrewd Crude (21 September 2009)

hello all...
shrewd crude is back...

Im still holding CUE...
anyone out there in CUE world?
CUEs financial position is changing as our company is quickly becoming a strong positive cashflow junior oiler...

.^sc


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (22 September 2009)

Its been 3 years of waiting but CUE's time is upon us.

Nice strong finish today and with MEO JV, M2A, Maari and Oyong announcements pending, i see no reason to do anything but sit back and enjoy.

I feel there is plenty more upside left here, especially if we move in correlation with MEO & HZN.

All the best CUE family members, this wabbit has a smile from ear to ear and 500,000 shares to keep me warm at night.

JW


----------



## Wishful_thinking (29 September 2009)

new here.
any member comments welcome:  how to list all posts from latest to earliest?
much thanks
It's a little hard to read from earliest to latest.
much thanks


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (1 October 2009)

With all the hype going on with MOG ,I chanced onto CUE .....many positives coming out of this share .Also took the opportunity to read a newspaper article posted on a different forum , and now I'm sucked into this play.
In no rush to sell this share .....let me to the cross if I made a mistake .....


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (2 October 2009)

Welcome 3 views,

this stock can behave strangely at times and today was a good example, so make sure you keep a cool head and have patience. I know today was a down day with pressure on the markets following a 200 point smashing of the DOW but, with news out that Oyong gas has begun production i would have expected some upward movement. I think it might be because someone is trying to accumulate stock and is pushing down the price when ever possible to try and scare people into giving their shares away cheaply.

The imprtantthing is that we now have new substantial revenue pouring in from Maari and Oyong gas as well as our exisitng revenue streams. I would point out that Maari alone will bring in approximately $50 million a year for CUE if oil remains at $70.00. Considering we made a $20 million loss last year this is a BIG change for us.

Just hold your shares for a few months while the revenue accumulates and our projects unfold and you shoud see value.

Just on MOG, i traded a few myself when i saw it going gang busters and now have a small parcel at 33 cents. Going to hold that now until MEO announce the JV for Artemis.

Still holding my 500,000 CUE shares at present.

Good luck to everyone here on CUE, its been a good few years of waiting and its good to see the money rolling in.

JW


----------



## Atlas79 (9 October 2009)

Good news today for holders of CUE & HZN (I hold in these.)

*Manaia proves fruitful for OMV
*






Neil Ritchie, New Zealand
Friday, 9 October 2009

AUSTRIA’S OMV plans to develop New Zealand’s longest well, Manaia-1, as a producer through its existing production facilities on the Maari wellhead platform off Taranaki, New Zealand.

http://media.aspermont.com.au/images/thumbnails/125px_tnmaariManaia.jpg

OMV announced the success of the 8km-long appraisal well this morning and said it should start flowing oil within the next few months.

“The well results give us cause for optimism, so we are pressing ahead with preparations to begin production as soon as possible,” OMV New Zealand managing director Wayne Kirk said.

“This is a very pleasing result given the challenging nature of the drilling we have had to undertake for Manaia-1.

“A well of this length – about 8 kilometres – had never been attempted before in New Zealand. The well path from the drilling rig to the Manaia field also added to the considerable challenge.”

The jack-up Ensco Rig 107 completed Manaia-1 – a deviated horizontal well drilled from the Maari wellhead platform – following a 48-day drilling program targeting the Eocene-aged Mangahewa formation.

The Manaia field, in exploration licence PEP 38413, is located about 10km southwest of the Maari field in mining licence PMP 38160.

“We knew there was a good chance of success as oil was first discovered there in 1970,” Kirk said, referring to the Maui-4 vertical well, which intersected a Mangahewa oil accumulation that tested at rates of about 575 barrels per day.

Maui-4 was considered uneconomic because of poor reservoir quality and low oil production rates from a well typical of that time.

“However, the type of well drilled now, our evaluation of the well data combined with the availability of the Maari production facilities now makes the Manaia discovery commercially viable,” Kirk said.

He added that OMV would not be commenting on M2A or Manaia reserves or production flow rates until a full evaluation of both discoveries had been completed. Initial results pointed to these being in line with previous expectations, though he did not detail these.

Horizon has said the Moki sands have proven and probable (2P) reserves of 60 million barrels while the M2A sands have the potential to add another 12MMbbl and the Manaia prospect another 25MMbbl to recoverable reserves.

The Maari field, about 80km southwest of Taranaki, has already flowed over 3MMbbl since production began last February.

“The extra production from the two fields will add to the sizeable benefits the development is already providing the New Zealand economy. Today’s announcements are the icing on the Maari cake,” Kirk concluded.

The Maari partners are operator OMV (69%), Todd Energy (16%), Horizon Oil (10%) and Cue Energy Resources (5%).


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (14 October 2009)

Something is up here, revenue continues to come in but share price is dropping and looks weak to me.

I think we are going to get a delay notice from MEO regarding the JV partener and there could well be information leaking. I saythis because MEO, MOG & CUE are falling is sync.

Purely speculation but if this does happen i'd say 22cents is on the cards.

See what the next few weeks brings us.

JW


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (15 October 2009)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Welcome 3 views,
> 
> Still holding my 500,000 CUE shares at present.
> 
> JW




Tell me you bought your stash @ 2 cents..........
 this share is a valued specci to me ....not keen to sell at present .....as you are quite right revenue momentum is cashing up the registers. I was tempted to buy at 25cents ,but resisted the temptation. Plus I'm out of sync with my day trading this week,very lucklustre, just primed for the future as always JeSSica.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (16 October 2009)

Hey all...
its good to be holding CUE....
3views,
CUE is no way a spec oiler anymore...
CUE has current diversified productions across South East Asia of 3500 BOEPD...
A true junior oiler of class because we have all these shoots coming off our branch of diversified portfolios of projects in different countries and at different stages... wow...

we are backed up by numbers of our production profile...
we have bigger production than PPP, and a whole lot going on...

oh man... 
here it goes...

WA position with Artemis 15%, MEO. and 5 other permits...
PNG--> Kimu, barikewa, SE gobe, Cobra, PNG LNG 
Maari Manaia, M2A, one other future zone (off memory im sure its the same formation as Manaia... Matariki
INdonesia... oyong oil, gas and Wortel.... some exploration potential...(holding other reserves)
Timor Sea, Cash Maple 120 BCF 2P...
China on the register...
300 BCF in virtual reserves...

worth 35 cents minimum based on current production, onstream Manaia M2A in future and SE Gobe...

future productions set to fly...

SE Gobe Gas, which will be tied into PNG LNG...
Wortel Gas production which is 1000 BOEPD to us...

we will be pumping at 4500 BOPD next year with big proven gas assets in PNG which is going to get big exposure from the fact that the entire region will be developed on A world scale sized project/event...
NGE worth a look which has very tasty permits right in the middle of PNG LNG fairway...

PNGLNG.com
start here
we ride with big oil... some day we will look around and realise we are big oil...
and then we will ride up a few junior oilers as we become an operator...

.^sc


----------



## oldblue (21 October 2009)

News yesterday that CUE is to re-list on the NZSE.

Should be positive for the SP.



http://www.stuff.co.nz/business/industries/2984239/Cue-Energy-in-return-to-NZ-sharemarket


----------



## oldblue (22 December 2009)

Has everyone lost interest in CUE?

An update on Maari which has produced its 5 millionth barrell. The Ensco rig has finished development drilling so let's hope for some sustained, trouble-free production!

http://www.stuff.co.nz/business/ind...as-Maari-oilfield-produces-5-millionth-barrel


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (4 January 2010)

I'm still here Blue but i have been focused on other stocks  which i have been making a killing on, namely BCC.

Just seems like there are other opportunities at present but i am sure Cue will be a market darling at some time.

JW


----------



## tunrida (3 February 2010)

Isn't this board quiet when we head south - the routine rampers pop back in their burrows and sulk. 
Is back exactly 50% of last run up from 11c (april) to very strong support line at 20c so they should emerge again very shortly.
On the fundamental side this share is very speculative with negative earnings (again) and no prospect of dividends - just the directors issuing positive announcements and creaming off their fees. Still its been a good trading stock and looks due for another little run to nowhere in particular but probably 20-30c. good luck to all trading it.


----------



## Trader Paul (7 February 2010)

Hi folks,

CUE ..... chart seems to be primed for some news .. double bottom last week
and an increase in volume last Friday, just ahead of a major and positive time
cycle coming into play, from Tuesday next ..... 

have a great week all

      paul

 

=====


----------



## oldblue (28 June 2010)

It's been a while since CUE was in the news but an announcement today that the FIRB has approved Petrobras' buy-in to the Artemis drill has given a bit of a boost to the SP.

Drilling is expected before the end of 2010.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (29 October 2010)

well,
nobody likes cue anymore...
cue has now changed into a mature oiler and has the market darling feel to it...
I remain loyal and hopeful we can pull in one of these big exploration wells...
artemis caterina matariki...
this has the making of something big...
blue sky has been added with artemis looming.,,,
best buying opportunities are to wait on artemis and hope the well fails...

.^sc


----------



## STRAT (29 October 2010)

Shrewd Crude said:


> well,
> nobody likes cue anymore...
> cue has now changed into a mature oiler and has the market darling feel to it...
> I remain loyal and hopeful we can pull in one of these big exploration wells...
> ...




Hi Shrewd Dude.
I love CUE.

Its set and forget. The only stock I have held all the way through the GFC. I suspect it may be a case of no need for discussion as apposed to unloved.

Blue sky potential with a good base minimalizing down side is not all that easy to find.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (30 October 2010)

ahhh,
I look forward to Auckland next weekend.... will be good to catch up...

.^sc


----------



## BESBS Player (16 October 2011)

Decided to take some BKP profits and place them into CUE.

Why:

1. CUE has been given Indonesian Government regulatory approval to take a 40% interest in the Mahakam Hilir PSC, in the Kutei Basin in Eastern Kalimantan. 
2. This target area is on the boundary of the already producing Sambutan gas/oil field. The Sei Nagka and South Perlang oil fields are all located on the western boundary of this drill target. This means that while still a wildcat, at least oil has been found in the region.
3. Cue will repay US$4m in past costs but they have the cash. We should not see a CR.
4. The target is decent. The indicative recoverable reserves are 20 million barrels for the first well andthe  second has the potential to deliver 80 Bcf of gas. 
5. At current SP, CUE is within 10% or so of their annual low.

As CUE is not traditionally a punter's favourite, I don't expect huge returns. Nonetheless, they are aiming for a late Q4 drill and given the target size, we should hopefully see some BESBS gains with minimal risk (given we are operating in the market!) in the outlay.


Holding CUE at 21.25c ave


----------



## BESBS Player (19 October 2011)

Just read on another site, the following:

*Peter Strachan of Stock Analysis has sent to clients his "Single best ideas for the week" in the oil and gas sector.

CUE was one of them, SP target $0.35*

This seems a positive reflection upon CUE. 


Holding CUE at 21.25c ave


----------



## BESBS Player (31 October 2011)

Happy to date with CUE.  Peter Strahan (StockAnalysis) has recommended CUE (with a spud-drill SP target of 35c). I think that this is a little highbut happy if he is right! 

Need now to hear a definite drill date before Christmas. Up 10% to date. 

Holding CUE at 21.25c


----------



## BESBS Player (21 November 2011)

Still waiting for the definite drilling date but the SP is managing to hover around the 24cent mark despite the difficult market.
Positive drilling news soon would be good.

Holding CUE at 21.25c


----------



## Bonk (17 December 2011)

BESBS Player said:


> Still waiting for the definite drilling date but the SP is managing to hover around the 24cent mark despite the difficult market.
> Positive drilling news soon would be good.
> 
> Holding CUE at 21.25c




CUE have said a number of times lately things are happening on the patch . I guess they dont need to repeat themselves . So , I am confident that we will get a news flow in early Jan'12 which has meaning for the market to respond .


----------



## BESBS Player (12 January 2012)

Great to see drilling now underway. According to the announcement, we should have final results within 30 days. While I don't expect a lot of movement initially, the size of the target might attract a few punters. Time will tell. It would have been nice for shareholders to have known that preparations for drilling were going well (rather than let the SP drift) but such is life...



As usual, I'll be playing CUE as a BESBS play.

Holding at 21.25c ave


----------



## Bonk (14 January 2012)

I expect SP action now in Feb late . Just a feel for fundamentals. Hope the general market can sort itself with Euro-zone problems . Oil patch news is all over the place atm....


----------



## BESBS Player (25 January 2012)

BESBS Player said:


> Great to see drilling now underway. According to the announcement, we should have final results within 30 days. While I don't expect a lot of movement initially, the size of the target might attract a few punters. Time will tell. It would have been nice for shareholders to have known that preparations for drilling were going well (rather than let the SP drift) but such is life...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With the drill bit getting closer to testing zones, I have sold out of CUE. Stayed a little longer in case we managed a surprise positive early announcement but nothing came.

Not a huge profit but they all count.

In at 21.5c
Out at 24c
Profit: 11%


----------



## oldblue (25 January 2012)

I sold recently too. Held them far too long for a very modest profit but have the funds in MAD now where they are more than earning their stay!


----------



## Bonk (26 January 2012)

Consider the big picture with CUE . Changes to the board and associate company OXX gives an indication of the slow evolving strategy here . CUE will awaken quite soon ,within 2-3 months and surprise !  CUE cant say what is to be decided by others and for events to achieve goals . 

I like the CUE how it is being setup.... some top analysts are trying to spell it out ....so it is looking good for steady patient holders .

From the end of Jan '12 ,a number of things come into play , but will not be reported until proper time .

Holding CUE ...


----------



## Bonk (8 February 2012)

CUE is up at 28c after ASX ann. of gas in Indonesia . The next week could see this significant hole proved , and we have the first solid news flow for 2012. SP will head then for the high 30's as the next well is an oiley one , and large ....CUE 40% here .

With much on after that , 2012 coulld be very significant for the cue .

Hold CUE ; Dyor .,.


----------



## Bonk (20 February 2012)

Bonk said:


> CUE is up at 28c after ASX ann. of gas in Indonesia . The next week could see this significant hole proved , and we have the first solid news flow for 2012. SP will head then for the high 30's as the next well is an oiley one , and large ....CUE 40% here .
> 
> With much on after that , 2012 coulld be very significant for the cue .
> 
> Hold CUE ; Dyor .,.




Advancing by the day .....31c now 20/2/12.

Good result so far in Indonesia ..... gas in ASX ann.  Now sidetracking for oil at depth . This could be worth 5c* to CUE . 

The next well could be worth 10c* , and we would see CUE over 40c ..... then the big game will start with Woodside . That could look at 60-90c* per share .

So , we could see CUE heading for over a $1+*

* refer to Stockanalysis reports of recent times .


----------



## Bibimbap (4 April 2012)

This weeks eureka report and Monday's the bull website were v positive on cue.
Got a small amt at 29.5 cents this week.... Will pick up more if there's movement in the share price upwards....


----------



## Bonk (6 April 2012)

CUE is my core stock now .  Kalimantan is going ok , pity we didnt get a final result on the gas well , but it is suspended and I am sure in the fullness of time be back with a bigger rig . Now waiting for the spud of the oil well to the south . This has a high COS , and will spur the SP . June Qtr looks very good , with this Kalimantan well; Woodside well on NWS; and the full effect of cashflow from Wortel/Oyong .

The analysts have said it all , and now the advisors are starting to see the value here as other oilers fail to run on promote game . They havent played with CUE up till now as mgt are conservative , and dont play with the market price . The CUE  boss has a board all whom are non-executive directors including Chair . CEO does the talk , and says very little really...


----------



## Bonk (10 June 2012)

CUE is at the cross roads . NS well will dig through target zones next couple days , and we could have the bit news . Need a winner here in Kalimantan as punters are shy. The company gave a presentation in Hong Kong a coupla days ago worth a listen . NWS well is the fall back if this NS well fails to please .

Analysts are not squawking this time ..... things are tough 

Punters not holding due to risk .... unusual?




Hold CUE


----------



## Bonk (20 June 2012)

Very conservative ASX ann today . They went into pre-open before the ann to say nothing at all.....   strange times . Maybe they dont want to look silly again after the mishandling last time with the gas well up the road


----------



## Bonk (26 June 2012)

Beginning to think there maybe something positive with the NS well .... here's hoping !


----------



## aroe (28 June 2012)

Down 11% this morning..

Commencing plug and abandon operations


----------



## Bonk (3 July 2012)

CUE has taken a belting similar to RIA and others , characteristic of this market. When CUE was at 32c recently , one would have thought we couldnt be at a low of 17.5c today. But sellers want out , even at a big loss , seems strange . Maybe these shares will go to stronger hands . Strachan has defined value for CUE at 25c post 2 x well dusters recently on Friday. So Stockanalysis now has cash+assets = 25c ; plus Risked Exploration = 37c .... down from 44c.

Management has a chance of change of direction now , lets see if we get a sea change .

June Q'ly should be next good news feel story with cash = ????


----------



## swami2 (13 October 2016)

*Right on Cue*

Cue have announced a farm out of 80% of one of their highly prospective WA exploration permits on the North western shelf, with an option for 42% of another
The Farm out is with BP Australia which has extensive experience in that area and I think that this farm out will be the catalyst for another take over attempt of CUE by it's major shareholder NZOG.
I believe they hold over 44% at the moment.

Their last attempt @ 10 cents failed as the independent valuator gave the fair range between 12 and 15c.

A strong buy in my opinion


----------



## greggles (26 October 2018)

News through today that New Zealand Oil & Gas is to acquire 15% equity in WA-359-P and a 5.36% equity option in WA-409-P and is to carry 2.85% of Cue well costs in WA-359-P.

In another announcement also released today CUE announced that Cue, BP, Beach Energy and New Zealand Oil & Gas have reached a conditional agreement to farm-in and drill the Ironbark-1 well. BP is to immediately take on the well planning lead role and will assume operatorship on satisfaction of certain conditions. Cue is to retain a 21.5% equity in WA-359-P with US$11.3m carry funding.

CUE up 14.7% to 7.8c today on the news and is just off its high for 2018. Next week will be interesting.


----------



## jbocker (17 November 2020)

The ironbark prospect is currently being drilled  (Ironbark-1). It is a BIG gas prospect has a potential estimate of 15TCF and it is on the NWS close to facilities. It has been on the books for quite some time.
If it comes in it will be a gamechanger for Cue with a 21.5% stake.
I thought it worth a small punt. High Risk High Reward. I also hold BPT which has a 21% stake in the prospect too.


----------



## jbocker (22 November 2020)

There is a chance that the well reach target at the end of December, if there is gas at target it will very likely give CUE a  large price uplift and that is way I have picked it in the ASF December 2020 monthly competition.
I also have a small holding of them.


----------



## oilleak (6 December 2020)

They are definitely chewing through the ground at Ironbark although progress will begin to slow the deeper they go......Hopefully evaluating the first find in a few weeks 

Great chance of succress in proven ground , close to infrstructure with lots of ground close to Ironbark......Some 100% held......

If Ironbark hits the goods the ol CUE ball will be flying high......


----------



## oilleak (23 December 2020)

Ironbark getting to the business end .... should know in a week or two.

Large targets....big partners .....


----------



## Trav. (23 December 2020)

@oilleak couple of big days there.

up 30% in 3 days, very nice.

Enjoy the ride mate and good luck 🚀


----------



## oilleak (24 December 2020)

The other partners in Ironbark haven't moved too much so I'm guessing its just punters getting in for a quick punt on results/trade........

On saying that ...CUE for mine...is the best entry for exposure to Ironbark........Some would argue NZO .....but too illiquid for me......

CUE definitely trading like Ironbark has a sniff of the good stuff........Should be into the first of three targets bout now .......

Not too late to get on for a punt ( Barring any halt ? ) with three targets all up and should be through all three by new years ?

CUE have more ground close to Ironbark so dont be too quick to grab profits on a success at IB-1......there would be interest from majors in grabbing CUE/NZO if we hit the good stuff imo....

Cheers Trav.


----------



## jbocker (24 December 2020)

oilleak said:


> The other partners in Ironbark haven't moved too much so I'm guessing its just punters getting in for a quick punt on results/trade........
> 
> On saying that ...CUE for mine...is the best entry for exposure to Ironbark........Some would argue NZO .....but too illiquid for me......
> 
> ...



Its All or Nothing in this game. The price movement will be sharp dependant on the result. I am hoping for a New Year announcement and not a new years evening one, there is one planned for the 31st, it could be after the market closes. This might leave me in 2nd spot in the December comp and if successful off to a flying start in the 2021 comp. Yep all or nothing.,


----------



## Trav. (29 December 2020)

oilleak said:


> Not too late to get on for a punt ( Barring any halt ? ) with three targets all up and should be through all three by new years ?



Well there you go, trading halt out  🤞


----------



## jbocker (29 December 2020)

Well its either a duster or they have something down there. Not sure if I have ever seen a halt for a duster, New Zealand Oil and Gas is halted too. But not Beach Petroleum. ? They maybe dont see it as significant affect on their price?? 
Know by the end of the day


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 December 2020)

jbocker said:


> Well its either a duster or they have something down there. Not sure if I have ever seen a halt for a duster, New Zealand Oil and Gas is halted too. But not Beach Petroleum. ? They maybe dont see it as significant affect on their price??



Most curious... BPT still trading, more than 2 hours after CUE ann and T/H. Maybe it is not significant ( ... not at TD but a drill break, then pause to weight up the mud column?) but the CUE wording does say _Drill results. _


----------



## jbocker (29 December 2020)

ITS a Duster.
2924-02327056_PS-3A558964 (markitdigital.com)


----------



## oilleak (29 December 2020)

Oh ....The pain ......

They do seem cheap under 10c with current production and cash at hand......

Current offshore WA ground will be down valued though ......


----------



## Trav. (30 December 2020)

oilleak said:


> They do seem cheap under 10c with current production and cash at hand......



I thought that the drop yesterday was huge -58.7% and maybe an over reaction, maybe a few stragglers getting out today as well -3% so far.

So as @oilleak suggested are they cheap under 10c or will it head on back down to 8c

+ Plenty of cash and no debt $27.4 Million
+ Income from Sampang gas and condensate production $3.4 Million for the quarter
+ Only 698M shares issued

- Ironbark expenditure US $8 Million
- Oil production and sales down -16% and -98%

_Qtr Report Extract below_


----------



## brerwallabi (30 December 2020)

jbocker said:


> Its All or Nothing in this game. The price movement will be sharp dependant on the result. I am hoping for a New Year announcement and not a new years evening one, there is one planned for the 31st, it could be after the market closes. This might leave me in 2nd spot in the December comp and if successful off to a flying start in the 2021 comp. Yep all or nothing.,



Your hopes for second spot have been dashed it was almost down to the wire, however on current price might be good one for 2021.
A bogey on the first hole does not mean you won’t achieve a sub par round. I hope further results are positive for you. I hold Beach.


----------



## Cam019 (20 January 2021)

Got myself a small parcel of these today.






Big increase in volume since the SP got hammered in late December. Seems to be a bit of an over-reaction and in my opinion, not a bad place for a good risk/reward parcel. Hence the purchase. $27.4 million in cash and next to no debt. Exploration well PB-1 is currently producing 600 b/d with Indonesian authorities reporting the PB field as a 61.8 million barrel oil discovery. A work over of exploration well PB-2 to bring it into production and the additional drilling of three development wells is expected to commence during Q1 2021. Shares outstanding has been holding steady at 698,100,000 for the past 9 years. Holding tight.


----------

